# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  مشروع قانون التعليم العالي الجديد

## hazem mohamed

*مشروع قانون التعليم العالي الموحد الجديد
*
تنشر بوابة "مصر العربية" المسودة الأولية لقانون التعليم العالى الموحد والتى تجمع كل ما يرتبط بمؤسسات التعليم العالى بم في ذلك الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية والمعاهد العلية والمستشفيات الجامعية وما يترتب عليه من إلغاء قوانين 49 لتنظيم الجامعات الحكومية وقانون 12 لسنة 2009 وقانون 52 لسنة 1972 حال إقرار القانون االجديد.


وفيما يلى نص مشروع القانون :

مقدمة

قرار
رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية
بالقانون رقم ( ) لسنة 2016
في شأن التعليم العالي

رئيس الجمهورية
- بعد الاطلاع على الدستور،
- وعلى قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 117 لسنة 1958 بإعادة تنظيم النيابة الإدارية والمحاكمات التأديبية، والقوانين المعدلة له،
- وعلى قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 61 لسنة 1963 بشأن الهيئات العامة ،
- وعلى قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم (47) لسنة 1972 بشأن مجلس الدولة،
- وعلى قرار رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية بالقانون رقم (49) لسنة 1972 بشأن تنظيم الجامعات والقوانين المعدلة له ولائحته التنفيذية الصادرة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم ( 809) لسنة 1975 وتعديلاتها،
- وعلى قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم (52) لسنة 1970 في شأن تنظيم المعاهد العليا الخاصة ولائحته الصادرة بقرار وزير التعليم العالي رقم (1088) لسنة 1987،
- وعلى قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم (12) لسنة 2009 بإصدار قانون الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية ولائحته التنفيذية الصادر بقرار رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية رقم (302) لسنة 2010 باللائحة التنفيذية لقانون الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية الصادرة بالقانون رقم (12) لسنة 2009،
- وعلي قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم (81) لسنة 2016 بشأن الخدمة المدنية،
- وبناء على ما ارتآه مجلس الدولة،
- وبناء على موافقة مجلس الوزراء،
قرر القانون الأتي نصه

المادة الأولى
يعمل في شأن التعليم العالي بأحكام القانون المرافق، ويلغي القانون رقم (49) لسنة 1972 بشأن تنظيم الجامعات، كما يلغي القانون رقم ( 52) لسنة19722 بشأن المعاهد العالية الخاصة، كما يلغي القانون رقم ( 12) لسنة 2009 بشأن الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية ، كما يلغي كل حكم يخالف أحكامه.

المادة الثانية
ينشر هذا القرار بقانون في الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل به اعتباراً من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره وذلك فيما عدا الجدول الملحق به فيعمل به اعتباراً من ........

المادة الثالثة
ينشر هذا القرار بقانون في الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل به اعتباراً من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره
رئيس الجمهورية
عبد الفتاح السيسى
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


الباب الأول

( الأحكام عامة )

مادة (1):
تنهض الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي بمهام التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي ابتغاء توفير القوى البشرية المؤهلة علميا وتقنيا وثقافيا للارتقاء حضاريا بالمجتمع وتحقيق  رفاهيته ، وقيادة قاطرة التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والمعرفية بالسعي الحثيث نحو التميز والمنافسة ، وتوفير متطلبات القدرة على ريادة المستقبل بتشجيع الابتكار والإبداع العلمي والتقني ، وحفز التميز العلمي ، والتنمية الذاتية للقدرات البحثية العالية للكوادر العلمية ، كما تعنى بالمساهمة في رقى الفكر الإنساني ، ونشر القيم الرفيعة وتقدم العلوم والفنون ، وتوثيق الروابط الثقافية والعلمية مع الجامعات الأخرى والهيئات العلمية العربية والأجنبية.
وتكفل الدولة استقلال تلك الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي أكاديمياً وماليا وإدارياً في إطار من اللامركزية المرفقية بما يجعلها قادرة على تحقيق أهدافها، وفقاً لمعايير الجودة العالمية.

المجلس الأعلى للتعليم العالي
مادة (2)
للجامــــعات الحكـــومية والخاصة والأهلية والمعـــــــاهد العليا مـــــجلس أعـــــــلي يسمي (المجلس الأعلى للتعليم العالي) مقره القاهرة، يتولي تخطيط السياسة العامة للتعليم الجامعي والبحث العلمي والتنسيق بين الجامعات في أوجه نشاطها المختلفة.
ويشكل المجلس للتعليم برئاسة رئيس مجلس الوزراء وعضوية وزير التعليم العالي ووزير التخطيط والمتابعة والإصلاح الإداري ووزير المالية ووزير البحث العلمي ووزير التربية والتعليم وخمسة من رؤساء الجامعات الحكومية وثلاثة من رؤساء الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية بالتناوب لمدة سنتين بناء علي ترشيح وزير التعليم العالي.

مادة (3):
يؤلف المجلس من بين أعضائه أو من غيرهم من أعضاء هيئة التدريس والمتخصصين لجانا فنية دائمة أو مؤقتة لبحث الموضوعات التي تدخل في اختصاصه .

مادة( 4) :
يختص المجلس الأعلى للتعليم العالي بالمسائل الآتية:-
1. تخطيط ورسم السياسة العامة للتعليم العالي والبحث العلمي في الجامعات الحكومية والخاصة والأهلية والمعاهد الحكومية والخاصة والعمل على توجيهها وتنسيقها بما يتفق مع حاجات البلاد، وفى ضوء التخطيط العام للتعليم العالي.
2. إقرار قواعد تنمية الموارد المالية للجامعات .
3. دراسة تخطيط القوى العاملة من زاوية مخرجات التعليم العالي .
4. إقرار إستراتيجية التعليم العالي على المدى المتوسط والطويل.
5. دراسة أية مشكلات ومقترحات تعترض سبيل التعليم الجامعي وإقرار الحلول اللازمة لها.

مادة (5)
تتولى المجالس والقيادات المبينة في هذا القانون كل في دائرة اختصاصه مسؤولية تسيير العمل الجامعي وانطلاقه بما يحقق أهداف الجامعة في حدود القوانين واللوائح والنظم المقررة.
وتعتبر القرارات الصادرة من كل مجلس من المجالس المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون في حدود اختصاصها ملزمة للمجالس الأدنى منه , ولهذه المجالس أن تفوض رؤساءها أو من تراه من أعضائها في بعض اختصاصاتها .
وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون نظام العمل في تلك المجالس وتسرى عليها فيما لم يرد في شأنه نص , الأحكام العامة المبينة في المواد التالية.

الباب الثانى
الجامعات الحكومية

مادة (6:
الجامعات كيانات ذات طابع علمي وثقافي، ولكل منها شخصية اعتبارية، ولها أن تقبل ما يوجه إليها من تبرعات مادية كانت أم عينيه لا تتعارض مع الغرض الأصلي الذي أنشئت لها كما لها أن تقبل الوقف الخيري للأغراض العلمية والبحثية ومن حقها استثمار عوائد تلك الأموال في البنوك سواء في البنك المركزي أم في البنوك التجارية وفقاً لما يقرره مجلس الجامعة المختص.

مادة (7 :
تكون لكل جامعة موازنة خاصة بها وتعد على نحو يحقق استقلالها في إدارة شئونها المالية بهدف تحقيق أقصى كفاءة ممكنة في ضوء الضوابط الواردة باللائحة التنفيذية للقانون.

مادة (8 :
يكون للجامعات فى سبيل تحقيق أهدافها الحق والمسئولية في الحفاظ على مبادئ وتقاليد الحرية الأكاديمية، وكذلك الاستقلال في إدارة شئونها الداخلية والخارجية، وفى ضوء الضوابط الواردة فى اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون.

مادة ( 9:
تتكون كل جامعة من عدد من الكليات أو المعاهد أو المراكز ويكون تحديد وإنشاء الكليات والمعاهد والمراكز بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض الوزير المسئول عن التعليم العالي وطلب مجلس الجامعة وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات.

مادة (10 :
تخضع الجامعات للإشراف العام للدولة، ويشمل ذلك مراقبة مدى اتفاق برامجها وأنشطتها البحثية والتعليمية مع السياسة العامة للدولة وخطط التنمية فى البلاد .

مادة (11):
 الجامعات التي يسري عليها هذا القانون هي:-
1. جامعة القاهرة مقرها القاهرة
2. جامعة الإسكندرية مقرها الإسكندرية
3. جامعة عين شمس مقرها القاهرة
4. جامعة أسيوط مقرها أسيوط
5. جامعة طنطا مقرها طنطا
6. جامعة المنصورة مقرها المنصورة
7. جامعة الزقازيق مقرها مدينة الزقازيق
8. جامعة حلوان مقرها القاهرة
9. جامعة المنيا مقرها مدينة المنيا
10. جامعة المنوفية مقرها مدينة شبين القوم
11. جامعة قناة السويس مقرها مدينة الإسماعيلية
12. جامعة جنوب الوادي مقرها مدينة قنا
13. جامعة بنها مقرها مدينة بنها
14. جامعة الفيوم مقرها مدينة الفيوم
15. جامعة بنى سويف مقرها مدينة بنى سويف
16. جامعة كفر الشيخ مقرها مدينة كفر الشيخ
17. جامعة سوهاج مقرها مدينة سوهاج
18. جامعة بور سعيد مقرها مدينة بور سعيد
19. جامعة دمنهور مقرها مدينة دمنهور
20. جامعة أسوان مقرها مدينة أسوان
21. جامعة دمياط مدينة دمياط
22. جامعة مدينة السادات مقرها مدينة السادات
23. جامعة السويس مقرها مدينة السويس
24. جامعة العريش مقرها مدينة العريش
ويجوز إنشاء جامعات جديدة بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناءً على عرض الوزير المختص بالتعليم العالي وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات.
ويجوز إنشاء فروع لهذه الجامعات وتعيين مقارها سواء داخل الدولة أم خارجها بقرار من الوزير المختص بالتعليم العالي وبعد أخذ رأي مجلس الجامعة المختص وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات.

مادة (12:
يجوز أن تكون مقر بعض الكليات أو المعاهد في غير مقر الجامعة التي تتبعها ويكون ذلك بقرار من الوزير المختص بالتعليم العالي بعد أخذ رأي الجامعة المختصة وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للتعليم العالي .

مادة (13:
تتكون كل كلية من عدد من الأقسام يتولى كل منها تدريس المواد التي تدخل في اختصاصه وتقوم على بحثها، وتحدد هذه الأقسام بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي بعد أخذ رأي مجلس الجامعة المختصة وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للتعليم العالي.
ويراعى ألا تتكرر الأقسام المتماثلة في كليات الجامعة الواحدة ومعاهدها وينظم ذلك تدريجياً بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي بناءً على اقتراح مجلس الجامعة .

مادة (14:
تنشأ دوائر علمية للأقسام أو المواد المتماثلة بين الجامعات لتحقيق التعاون والتنسيق بينها في مجال الدراسة والبحث ويصدر بتشكيل هذه الدوائر واختصاصاتها قرار من الوزير المختص بالتعليم العالي بناءً على موافقة المجلس الأعلى للتعليم العالي.

مادة (15:
يجوز أن تنشأ بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي بناءً على اقتراح مجلس الجامعة المختصة وموافقة مجلس التعليم العالي، معاهد تابعة للكليات إذا كانت الدراسة فيها تتصل بأكثر من قسم من الأقسام وتسري على هذه المعاهد الأحكام الخاصة بأقسام الكلية.

مادة (16:
يتولى إدارة كل جامعة:
( أ ): مجلس الجامعة.
( ب): رئيس الجامعة.

مادة (17:
يتولى إدارة كل كلية أو معهد " تابع للجامعة.
( أ ) : مجلس الكلية أو المعهد.
( ب): عميد الكلية أو المعهد.

مادة (18:
يتولى إدارة كل قسم من أقسام الكلية أو المعهد التابع للجامعة.
( أ ): مجلس القسم.
( ب): رئيس مجلس القسم.

أولا - على مستوى الجامعات

المجلس الأعلى للجامعات الحكومية

مادة( 19:
يشكل المجلس الأعلى للجامعات الحكومية برئاسة وزير التعليم العالي وعضوية رؤساء الجامعات الحكومية وخمسة أعضاء يعينهم وزير التعليم العالي لمدة خمس سنوات ويندب أحد الأساتذة لتولي مهام الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للجامعات لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي علي أن يتولي رئاسة الجهاز المالي والإداري بالمجلس الأعلى للجامعات ويشرف علي أعماله من خلال الإشراف المباشر لوزير التعليم العالي.

ثانياً – علي مستوي الجامعة :

مادة ( 20:
يؤلف مجلس الجامعة برئاسة رئيس الجامعة وعضوية :
أ) نواب رئيس الجامعة .
ب) عمداء الكيات والمعاهد التابعة للجامعة.
ج) محافظ الإقليم التي تقع بداخله الجامعة.
د) أربعة أعضاء على الأكثر من ذوى الخبرة في شئون التعليم الجامعي والشئون العامة يعينون لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد اخذ رأى مجلس الجامعة ولا يجوز أن يجمعوا بين عضوية أكثر من مجلس من مجالس الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون .
ثلاثة من ممثلى طلبة الجامعة يختارهم رئيس الجامعة سنوياً، ويقتصر حضورهم حين مناقشة الموضوعات المتعلقة بالمشاكل الطلابية.
ويحضر أمين الجامعة جلسات المجلس ويشارك في مناقشاته ، ويتولى أمانة المجلس.

مادة( 21:
يختص مجلس الجامعة بالنظر في المسائل الآتية :
أولا: مسائل التخطيط والتنسيق والتنظيم والمتابعة :
(1) رسم وتنسيق السياسة العامة للتعليم والبحوث في الجامعة وتنظيمها ووضع الخطة الكفيلة بتوفير الإمكانيات الكافية لتحقيق أهداف الجامعة .
(2) وضع خطة استكمال وإنشاء المباني ودعم المعامل والتجهيزات والمكتبات في الجامعة
(3) وضع اللائحة التنفيذية للجامعات واللوائح الداخلية لكليات الجامعة ومعاهدها .
(4) اقتراح تحديد أعداد الطلاب في الجامعة .
(5) تنظيم شئون المنح والمكافآت الدراسية المختلفة .
(6) تنظيم شئون الخدمات الطلابية في الجامعة .
(7) تشكيل لجان ثلاثية في كل التخصصات تقوم علي إعداد مؤلفاً نموذجياً محدثاً يستعين به الطلاب في جميع التخصصات ويكون علي شكل ( E-book) وبمراعاة حقوق التأليف للمؤلفين .
(8) تنظيم شئون الطلاب الثقافية و الرياضية و الاجتماعية .
(9) تنظيم الشئون الإدارية والمالية في الجامعة .
(10) إصدار اللوائح الخاصة بالمتاحف و المكتبات و غيرها من المنشآت الجامعية
(11) اقتراح اللوائح الفنية والمالية والإدارية للوحدات ذات الطابع الخاص في الجامعة.
(12) وضع النظام العام للدروس والمحاضرات والبحوث والتمرينات العملية وللانتداب لها بما يؤدي إلي إلغاء الكتاب الجامعي تدريجياً تعظيماً للبحث العلمي .
(13) وضع النظام العام لأعمال الامتحان و للانتداب لها .
(14) مناقشة تقارير رئيس الجامعة والتقارير السنوية للكليات والمعاهد وتوصيات المؤتمرات العملية , وتقييم النظم الجامعية فيها ومراجعتها وتجديدها في ضوء كل ذلك وفى إطار التقدم العلمي والتعليمي ومطالب المجتمع وحاجاته المتطورة .
(15) متابعة تنفيذ الخطة العامة للتعليم والبحوث العلمية والإنشاءات في الجامعة
(16) إعداد مشروعات الموازنة وإقرار الحساب الختامي للجامعة .
ثانيا - المسائل التنفيذية :
(17) الإعلان عن حاجة الجامعة لأعضاء هيئة التدريس وتعيينهم ونقلهم .
(18) تحديد مواعيد بدء الدراسة و مدة عطلة منتصف العام الجامعي .
(19) وقف الدراسة في الكليات و المعاهد .
(20) منح الدرجات والشهادات العلمية والدبلومات , ومنح الدرجات الفخرية .
(21) تدبير أموال الجامعة واستثمارها وإدارتها والتصرف فيها .
(22) قبول التبرعات في حدود ما تنص عليه المادة السابعة .
(23) الترخيص لرئيس الجامعة في أجراء التصرفات القانونية .
ثالثا - مسائل متفرقة :
(24) الموضوعات التي يحيلها عليه وزير التعليم العالي و رئيس المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .
(25) إبداء الرأي فيما يتعلق بجميع مسائل التعليم في مستوياته ونوعياته المختلفة.
(26) المسائل الأخرى التي يختص بها وفقا للقانون .

مادة( 22:
لمجلس الجامعة أن يلغى القرارات الصادرة من مجالس الكليات أو المعاهد التابعة للجامعة إذا كانت مخالفة للقوانين أو اللوائح أو القرارات التنظيمية المعمول بها في الجامعات.

مادة( 23:
(1) رئيس الجامعة
يعين رئيس الجامعة بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد بناءً علي ترشيح وزير التعليم العالي ؟؟ ويشترط أن يكون قد مضي علي تعيينه في وظيفة أستاذ مدة سبع سنوات، وأن يكون له إنتاج علمي غزير، وأشرف علي عدد ملحوظ من الرسائل العلمية ( الماجستير – الدكتوراه ) .

مادة( 24:
يتولى رئيس الجامعة إدارة شئون الجامعة العلمية والإدارية والمالية , وهو الذي يمثلها أمام الهيئات الأخرى .
وهو مسئول عن تنفيذ القوانين واللوائح الجامعية وقرارات مجلس الجامعة والمجلس الأعلى للجامعات في حدود هذه القوانين واللوائح
وله في حال الإخلال بالنظام أن يقف الدراسة كلها أو بعضها على أن يعرض قرار الوقف على وزير التعليم العالي خلال ثلاثة أيام وعلى مجلس الجامعة خلال أسبوع .

مادة (25:
لرئيس الجامعة أن يدعو المجالس واللجان المشكلة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون إلى الاجتماع كما له أن يعرض عليها ما يراه من الموضوعات .

مادة (26:
يقدم رئيس الجامعة بعد العرض على مجلس الجامعة تقريرا في نهاية كل عام جامعي إلى وزير التعليم العالي عن متابعة شئون التعليم والبحث العلمي وسائر نواحي النشاط الأخرى في الجامعة وتقييمها ومراجعتها واقتراحات النهوض بها , وذلك للعرض على المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .

(2) نواب رئيس الجامعة

مادة (27:
يكون لكل جامعة عدد من نواب رئيس الجامعة يعاوننه في إدارة شئونها ويحل أقدمهم محله عند غيابه ويعين نائب رئيس الجامعة بقرار من وزير التعليم لمدة خمس سنوات قابلة للتجديد بعد أخذ رأي رئيس الجامعة .

مادة (28:
يجوز في حال إنشاء فرع للجامعة تعيين نائب لرئيس الجامعة بذات الأداة والإجراءات المنصوص عليها فى المادة (30) يعاونه في إدارة شئون الفرع وتكون له جميع الاختصاصات المخولة لنواب رئيس الجامعة في شئون هذا الفرع.

مادة (29:
تحدد اختصاصات نائب رئيس الجامعة في قرار تعيينه.

(3) مجلس شئون التعليم والطلاب

مادة (30:
يشكل مجلس شئون التعليم والطلاب برئاسة نائب رئيس مجلس الجامعة لشئون التعليم والطلاب أو من يقوم مقامه ، وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية اختصاصات مجلس شئون التعليم والطلاب.
(4) مجلس الدراسات العليا والبحوث

مادة (31:
يشكل مجلس الدراسات العليا والبحوث برئاسة نائب رئيس مجلس الجامعة لشئون الدراسات العليا والبحوث أو من يقوم مقامه ، وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية اختصاصات مجلس الدراسات العليا والبحوث.
(5) مجلس شئون خدمة المجتمع وتنمية البيئة

............................ غير مدرج

(6) أمين الجامعة

مادة (32:
يكون للجامعة أمين يعين بقرار من رئيس الوزراء أو من يفوضه بدرجة رئيس قطاع بناء على عرض وزير التعليم العالي بعد أخذ رأى رئيس الجامعة .
ويشترط فيه أن يكون ذا خبرة بالشئون الجامعية .

مادة (33:
يتولى أمين الجامعة الأعمال الإدارية والمالية في الجامعة تحت إشراف رئيس الجامعة ونواب الرئيس , ويكون مسئولا عن تنفيذ القوانين واللوائح والنظم المقررة فى حدود اختصاصه.

مادة (34:
يعاون أمين الجامعة عدد من الأمناء المساعدين بالدرجة العالية من العاملين ذوى الكفاءة في الجامعة منهم أمينا مساعداً لشئون المستشفيات الجامعية، ويقوم أقدمهما مقامه عند غيابه ويعين بقرار من رئيس الوزراء أو من يفوضه .
ويجوز في حال أنشاء فرع للجامعة تعيين أمين مساعد يعاون أمين الجامعة في شئون الفرع ، وتكون له جميع الاختصاصات المخولة للأمناء المساعدين في شئون هذا الفرع .

ثالثاً : على مستوى الكلية أو المعهد التابع للجامعة

(1) مجلس الكلية أو المعهد

مادة (35:
يؤلف مجلس الكلية أو المعهد التابع للجامعة برئاسة العميد ، وعضوية:
أ‌) وكلاء الكلية .
ب‌) رؤساء الأقسام العلمية
ج) أربعة أساتذة يحددهم المجلس سنوياً .
د) أستاذ مساعد ومدرس بالتناوب بنظام الأقدمية وبمراعاة عدم حضورهم المجلس عند النظر في شئون تعيين الأساتذة المساعدين والأساتذة.
هـ) ثلاثة أعضاء على الأكثر ممن لهم دراية خاصة في المواد التي تدرس في الكلية أو المعهد ويعينون لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بناء على اقتراح مجلس الكلية أو المعهد وموافقة مجلس الجامعة .
و) ثلاث طلبة يختارهم العميد سنوياً.

مادة (36:
يختص مجلس الكلية أو المعهد التابع للجامعة بالنظر في المسائل الآتية :
أولا - مسائل التخطيط والتنسيق والتنظيم والمتابعة :
- اقتراح رسم السياسة العامة للتعليم والبحوث العلمية في الكلية أو المعهد , وتنظيمها وتنسيقها بين الأقسام المختلفة .
- اقتراح وضع خطة استكمال وإنشاء المباني ودعم المعامل والتجهيزات والمكتبة في الكلية أو المعهد
- اقتراح إعداد خطة الكلية أو المعهد العامة للبعثات والأجازات الدراسية والإيفاد على المنح الأجنبية .
- اقتراح برنامج لاستكمال أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الكلية أو المعهد .
- اقتراح السياسة الكفيلة بتشجيع الدراسة في بعض أقسام الكلية أو المعهد
- إقرار المحتوى العلمي لمقررات الدراسة في الكلية أو المعهد والتنسيق بينها في الأقسام المختلفة .
- إبداء الرأي في وضع اللائحة التنفيذية للجامعات , وإعداد اللائحة الداخلية للكلية أو المعهد .
- وضع اللائحة الداخلية لمكتبة الكلية أو المعهد .
- اقتراح تحديد أعداد الطلاب.
- تنظيم الدروس والمحاضرات والبحوث والتمرينات العملية وأعمال الامتحان في الكلية أو المعهد .
- مناقشة التقرير السنوي للكلية او للمعهد وتقارير الأقسام وتوصيات المؤتمرات العلمية للكلية أو المعهد وللأقسام , وتقييم نظم الدراسة والامتحان والبحث في الكلية أو المعهد ومراجعتها وتجديدها في ضوء كل ذلك وفى إطار التقدم العلمي والتعليمي ومطالب المجتمع وحاجاته المتطورة .
- تنظيم الشئون الإدارية والمالية في الكلية أو المعهد .
- إعداد مشروع موازنة الكلية أو المعهد
- متابعة تنفيذ السياسة العامة للتعليم والبحوث في الكلية أو المعهد.
ثانيا - المسائل التنفيذية :
- توزيع الاعتمادات المالية على الأقسام .
- اقتراح منح الدرجات والشهادات العلمية والدبلومات من الكلية أو المعهد .
- الترشيح للبعثات والمنح والأجازات الدراسية ومكافآت التفرغ للدراسات العليا
- الإعلان عن تعيين أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الكلية أو المعهد ونقلهم واقتراح تعيينهم
-الترشيح للمهمات العلمية
- رعاية الشئون الاجتماعية والرياضية للطلاب .
- اقتراح قبول التبرعات مع مراعاة حكم المادة السابعة .

ثالثا - مسائل متفرقة :
- المسائل الأخرى التي يحيلها عليه مجلس الجامعة .
- المسائل الأخرى التي يختص بها وفقا للقانون
- وللمجلس أن يفوض عميد الكلية في بعض من اختصاصاته .

مادة (37):
يقوم العميد بتنفيذ قرارات مجلس الكلية أو المعهد ، ويبلغ محاضر الجلسات إلى رئيس الجامعة ، كما يبلغه القرارات خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ صدورها ، ويبلغ الهيئات والسلطات الجامعية المختصة القرارات التي يجب إبلاغها اليها .

(2) عميد الكلية أو المعهد

مادة (38:
يعين رئيس الجامعة أو من يفوضه عميد الكلية أو المعهد التابع للجامعة من بين الأساتذة العاملين بهما لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الجامعة ووزير التعليم العالي
وفى حالة عدم وجود أساتذة في الكلية أو المعهد , لرئيس الجامعة أن يندب أحد الأساتذة من الكليات أو المعاهد التابعة للجامعة للقيام بعمل العميد , وله أن يندب أحد الأساتذة المساعدين من ذات الكلية أو المعهد للقيام بعمل العميد
ويجوز إقالة العميد من العمادة قبل نهاية مدتها بقرار مسبب , من رئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس الجامعة المختص وذلك إذا أخل بواجباته الجامعية أو بمقتضيات مسؤولياته الرئاسية بعد إجراء التحقيق اللازم .

مادة (39):
يقوم العميد بتصريف أمور الكلية وإدارة شئونها العلمية والإدارية والمالية .
ويكون مسئولا عن تنفيذ القوانين و اللوائح الجامعية وكذلك عن تنفيذ قرارات مجلس الكلية ومجلس الجامعة والمجلس الأعلى للجامعات في حدود هذه القوانين واللوائح.
وتحويل الطلاب ونقل قيدهم من الكلية أو المعهد واليهما
وقيد الطلاب للدراسات العليا.
وتسجيل رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه وتعيين لجان الحكم على الرسائل ، وإلغاء القيد والتسجيل .
واعتماد توزيع الدروس والمحاضرات والتمرينات العملية وفقاً لما يقترح من قبل الأقسام العلمية .

مادة (40:
يقدم العميد , بعد العرض على مجلس الكلية أو المعهد , تقريرا إلى رئيس الجامعة في نهاية كل عام جامعي عن شئون التعليم والبحوث وسائر نواحي النشاط في الكلية أو المعهد وذلك توطئة للعرض على مجلس الجامعة .

مادة (41:
للعميد أن يدعو إلى الاجتماع مجالس الأقسام واللجان المشكلة في الكلية أو المعهد وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون , كما له أن يعرض عليها ما يراه من الموضوعات.

(3) وكيل الكلية أو المعهد

مادة (42:
يكون لكل كلية أو معهد عدد من الوكلاء يعاونوا العميد في إدارة شئون الكلية أو المعهد ويقوم أقدمهما مقامه عند غيابه .
ويجوز الاكتفاء في بعض الكليات أو المعاهد بتعيين وكيل واحد ويكون ذلك بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الكلية أو المعهد وموافقة مجلس الجامعة .
ويكون تعيين الوكيل من بين أساتذة الكلية أو المعهد بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى عميد الكلية ، وذلك لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة ويحدد القرار الصادر بالتعيين اختصاصات الوكيل .
(2) مجلس القسم

مادة (43):
يتألف مجلس القسم من رئيس مجلس القسم وأربعة من الأساتذة بالتناوب بالأقدمية سنوياً وأستاذاً مساعداً ومدرساً ، واثنين من الطلاب ويقتصر حضورهم حين مناقشة الموضوعات المتعلقة بالمشاكل الطلابية .(( ماذا لو لم يوجد بالقسم أساتذة ))

مادة (44):
لا يحضر اجتماعات مجلس القسم إلا الأساتذة عند النظر في شئون توظيف الأساتذة ، وإلا الأساتذة والأساتذة المساعدين عند النظر في شئون توظيف الأساتذة المساعدين .

مادة (45):
لمجلس القسم أن يدعو إلى اجتماعاته من يقوم بتدريس المواد الداخلة في اختصاص القسم , على أن يشارك في المناقشات دون أن يكون له صوت معدود .

مادة (46):
يختص مجلس القسم بالنظر في جميع الأعمال العلمية والدراسية والإدارية والمالية المتعلقة بالقسم ، وبالأخص المسائل الآتية :
1- رسم السياسة العامة للتعليم والبحث العلمي في القسم .
2- وضع نظام العمل بالقسم والتنسيق بين مختلف التخصصات في القسم .
3- تحديد المقررات الدراسية التي يتولى القسم تدريسها وتحديد محتواها العلمي
4- وضع وتنسيق خطة البحوث وتوزيع الإشراف عليها .
5- اقتراح الإعلان عن تعيين أعضاء هيئة التدريس وندبهم ونقلهم وإعارتهم وإيفادهم في مهمات ومؤتمرات علمية وندوات أو حلقات دراسية , واقتراح الترخيص للأساتذة بأجازات التفرغ العلمي
6- اقتراح توزيع الدروس والمحاضرات والتمرينات العملية والانتداب من القسم واليه .
7- اقتراح تعيين المدرسين المساعدين والمعيدين وندبهم ونقلهم وإيفادهم في بعثات أو على منح أجنبية وإعطائهم الأجازات الدراسية
8- اقتراح توزيع أعمال الامتحان وتشكيل لجانه فيما يخص القسم .
9 - اقتراح منح مكافآت التفرغ للدراسات العليا
10 - اقتراح تعيين المشرفين على الرسائل وتشكيل لجان الحكم عليها ومنح درجات الماجستير والدكتوراه
11- مناقشة التقرير السنوي لرئيس مجلس القسم وتقارير نوابه , ومناقشة نتائج الامتحانات في مواد القسم وتوصيات المؤتمرات العلمية للقسم والكلية أو المعهد , وتقييم نظم الدراسة والامتحان والبحث العلمي في القسم ومراجعتها وتجديدها في ضوء كل ذلك وفى إطار التقدم العلمي والتعليمي ومطالب المجتمع وحاجاته المتطورة
12- متابعة تنفيذ السياسة العامة للتعليم والبحوث في القسم .
ولمجلس القسم أن يفوض رئيس مجلس القسم فى بعض من اختصاصاته.

(2) رئيس مجلس القسم

مادة (47):
يعين رئيس مجلس القسم من بين أقدم ثلاثة أساتذة في القسم ويكون تعيينه بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى عميد الكلية أو المعهد لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة , ولا يسرى هذا الحكم في حالة وجود أقل من ثلاثة أساتذة إذا تكون رئاسة مجلس القسم لأقدمهم .
ويعتبر رئيس مجلس القسم متنحيا عن رئاسة مجلس القسم بتعيينه عميدا أو وكيلا للكلية أو المعهد , وذلك إذا وجد غيره من الأساتذة العاملين أو المتفرغين في القسم .
وفى حالة خلو القسم من الأساتذة , يقوم بأعمال رئيس مجلسه أقدم الأساتذة المساعدين فيه , ويكون له بهذا الوصف حق حضور مجلس الكلية أو المعهد إلا عند النظر في شئون توظيف الأساتذة .
ومع ذلك إذا لم يكن بالقسم من الأساتذة سوى أجنبي , جاز أن يعهد إليه عند الاقتضاء برئاسة مجلس القسم ، ويكون ذلك بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى عميد الكلية .

مادة (48):
يجوز تنحية رئيس مجلس القسم عن الرئاسة في حالة إخلاله بواجباته الجامعية أو بمقتضيات مسئولياته الرئاسية ويكون ذلك بقرار مسبب من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الكلية أو المعهد .

مادة (49):
يشرف رئيس مجلس القسم على الشئون العلمية والإدارية والمالية في القسم في حدود السياسة التي يرسمها مجلس الكلية ومجلس القسم وفقا لأحكام القوانين واللوائح والقرارات المعمول بها .

مادة (50):
يقدم رئيس مجلس القسم , بعد العرض على مجلس القسم تقريرا إلى العميد في نهاية كل عام جامعي عن شئون القسم العلمية والتعليمية والإدارية والمالية , وذلك توطئة للعرض على مجلس الكلية أو المعهد .

مادة (51):
في حال تعدد التخصصات المختلفة في القسم , يكون أقدم الأساتذة في كل تخصص متميزا بكيان ذاتي داخل القسم نائبا لرئيس مجلس القسم في شئون هذا التخصص .
ويتولى إدارة هذه الشئون تحت إشراف رئيس مجلس القسم وفى حدود السياسة التي يرسمها مجلس الكلية ومجلس القسم , ويقوم بالتداول فيها مع باقي أعضاء هيئة التدريس في التخصص .
وفى حال خلو التخصص من الأساتذة يقوم أقدم الأساتذة المساعدين فيه بأعمال نائب رئيس مجلس القسم لشئون هذا التخصص .
وتسرى على نائب رئيس القسم أحكام التنحية المقررة في شأن رئيس مجلس القسم


(الباب الثالث)
في القائمين بالتدريس والبحث


أ‌- أعضاء هيئة التدريس

مادة (52):
أعضاء هيئة التدريس في الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي وفقا للهيكل الوظيفي هم:
- أستاذ - أستاذ مساعد - مدرس.
ويتم تحديد الاحتياجات لكل وظيفة وتعيينهم وترقيتهم وإعارتهم وفق الإجراءات الواردة في اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون.

مادة (53):
دون الإخلال بحق المدرسون والأساتذة المساعدون في طلب التقدم للترقية لشغل الوظائف الأعلى مباشرة وفى حال ترقيتهم يمنحوا اللقب العلمي والمخصصات المالية المقررة للوظيفة الأعلى للوظيفة التي تقدموا للترقية بها مع حقهم في التقدم لشغل الوظيفة التي رقوا إليها عند الإعلان سواء في جامعتهم أو في جامعات أخرى، يكون التعيين في مختلف وظائف أعضاء هيئة التدريس وفقا للدرجات الشاغرة عن طريق الإعلان المفتوح أو الترقية من قبل مجلس الجامعة ووفقاً للإجراءات الواردة في اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون.

مادة (54):
يشترط فيمن يعين عضوا في هيئة التدريس ما يأتي:
1- أن تكون قد مضت خمس سنوات على الأقل على حصوله على درجة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس أو ما يعادلها بتقدير عام جيد جدا على الأقل.
2- أن يكون حاصلا على درجة الدكتوراه أو ما يعادلها من إحدى الجامعات المصرية في مادة تؤهله لشغل الوظيفة، أو أن يكون حاصلا من جامعة أخرى أو هيئة علمية أو معهد علمي معترف به في مصر أو في الخارج على درجة يعتبرها المجلس الأعلى للجامعات معادلة لذلك مع مراعاة أحكام القوانين واللوائح المعمول بها.
3- أن يكون محمود السيرة حسن السمعة. وألا تكون قد وقعت عليه جزاءات في وقائع تمس أمانته العلمية، وألا يكون قد حكم عليه بعقوبة جناية أو عقوبة سالبة للحرية في جريمة مخلة بالشرف والأمانة ما لم يكن قد رد إليه اعتباره.
وإذا كان من المدرسين المساعدين أو طلاب البحث في إحدى الجامعات ، فيشترط فضلا عما تقدم أن يكون منذ تعيينه ملتزما في عمله ومسلكه قائما بواجباته ومحسناً أداءها، وإذا كان من غيرهم فيشترط توافره على الكفاءة المتطلبة للتدريس وفى جميع الأحوال لا يزيد سن المتقدم لوظيفة مدرس عن 40 عام والأستاذ المساعد 45 عاماً والأستاذ 50 عاماً .

مادة (55):
استثناء من حكم المادة السابقة يتم تعيين جميع الموفدين في بعثات خارجية أو داخلية أو إشراف مشترك أو الموفدون على منح أجنبية للحصول على درجة الدكتوراه من المعيدين ومن المدرسين المساعدين فضلاً ممن يحصل منهم علي درجة الدكتوراه من داخل الوطن على درجات المدرسين الشاغرة بجامعاتهم.
وتلتزم الجامعات التي يسرى عليها هذا القانون بوضع خطة للبعثات الخارجية وبرامج تأهيل أعضاء هيئة التدريس وفقا للقواعد الواردة تفصيلا باللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون.

مادة (56):
يشترط فيمن يتقدم لشغل وظيفة أستاذ مساعد ما يأتي:
(أ): إذا كان المتقدم من المدرسين بالجامعات:
1- أن يكون قد شغل وظيفة مدرس مدة خمس سنوات على الأقل في إحدى الجامعات أو مؤسسات التعليم العالي الخاضعة لهذا القانون أو في معهد علمي من نفس الطبقة.
2- أن يكون قد قام في مادته وهو مدرس بإجراء بحوث مبتكرة ونشرها.
3- أن يكون ملتزما في عمله ومسلكه منذ تعيينه مدرسا بواجبات أعضاء التدريس ومحسنا أداءها، وألا يكون قد وقعت عليه جزاءات في وقائع تمس أمانته العلمية.
ويدخل في الاعتبار في تعيينه نشاطه العلمي والإداري في الكلية أو المعهد، ويتولى فحص الإنتاج العلمي للمتقدمين لشغل وظائف أعضاء هيئة لجنة يشكلها مجلس الجامعة سنوياً من ثلاثة أعضاء على أن يكون من بينهم عضواً واحداً من ذات الكلية أما العضوين الآخرين فيلزم أن يكونوا من خارج الجامعة.
(ب): إذا كان المتقدم من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات .
1- أن تكون قد مضى خمس سنوات على الأقل على حصوله على الدكتوراه.
2- أن تكون قد مضت خمس عشرة سنة على الأقل على حصوله على درجة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس أو ما يعادلها.
3- أن يكون قد قام منذ الحصول على المؤهل الدكتوراه بأبحاث مبتكرة .
4- أن يكون متوافرا على الكفاءة المتطلبة للتدريس وفقا للجنة استماع يشكلها مجلس الكلية لهذا الغرض.
5- ألا تكون قد وقعت عليه جزاءات في وقائع تمس أمانته العلمية او مخلة بالشرف .
6- ألا يتجاوز عمره خمس وأربعون سنة ميلادية في تاريخ الإعلان.

مادة (57):
يشترط فيمن يتقدم لشغل وظيفة أستاذ ما يأتي:
(أ): إذا كان المتقدم من الأساتذة المساعدين بالجامعات:
1- أن يكون قد شغل وظيفة أستاذ مساعد مدة خمس سنوات على الأقل في إحدى الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون أو معهد علمي من طبقتها.
2- أن يكون قد قام في مادته وهو أستاذ مساعد بإجراء بحوث مبتكرة ونشرها.
3- أن يكون ملتزما فى عمله ومسلكه منذ تعيينه أستاذاً مساعداً بواجبات أعضاء هيئة التدريس ومحسنا أداءها. وألا يكون قد وقعت عليه جزاءات فى وقائع تمس أمانته العلمية او مخلة بالشرف .
ويدخل في الاعتبار في تعيينه مجموع إنتاجه العلمي منذ حصوله على الدكتوراه أو ما يعادلها، وما يكون قد أشرف عليه من رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه التي تمت إجازتها. وكذلك نشاطه العلمي والإداري وأعماله الإنشائية البارزة في الكلية أو المعهد.
(ب): إذا كان المتقدم من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات أو مؤسسات التعليم العالي:
1) أن تكون قد مضت اثنتا عشرة سنة على الأقل على حصوله على المؤهل .
2) أن تكون قد مضت عشرون سنة على الأقل على حصوله على درجة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس أو ما يعادلها.
3) أن يكون قد قام خلال السنوات الخمس السابقة على تقدمه للتعيين في وظيفة أستاذ بإجراء بحوث مبتكرة ونشرها.
4) أن يكون متوافراً على الكفاءة المتطلبة للتدريس وفقاً لقرار اللجنة المشكلة لهذا الغرض.
5) ألا تكن قد وقعت عليه جزاءات فى وقائع تمس أمانته العلمية.
6) ألا يتجاوز عمره خمسون سنة ميلادية فى تاريخ الإعلان بالنسبة للجامعات الحكومية.
7) ويدخل في الاعتبار في تعيين كل منهم مجموع إنتاجه العلمي منذ حصوله على الدكتوراه أو ما يعادلها.

مادة ( 58) :
لا يجوز بقاء المدرس والأستاذ المساعد في وظيفته لأكثر من 7 سنوات منذ تعيينه فيها، وإلا ينقل لوظيفة إدارية معادلة داخل الجامعة أم خارجها في الجهاز الإداري للدولة.

مادة (59):
يعين أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بناء على موافقة مجلس الجامعة وبعد أخذ رأي مجلس الكلية أو المعهد ومجلس القسم المختص.

مادة (60):
يشكل مجلس الجامعة لجاناً ثلاثية للنظر في شغل وظائف أعضاء هيئة التدريس ولفحص الإنتاج العلمي للمتقدمين لشغل وظائف الأساتذة المساعدين من بين الأساتذة المتميزين علمياً الذين لهم إنجازات في المجال الجامعي.
وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون تشكيل هذه اللجان وإجراءات العمل بها.

مادة (61):
يمنح الأستاذ الذي مضى على تعيينه في وظيفة أستاذ عشر سنوات الربط المالي لنائب رئيس الجامعة، ما لم يكن يتقاضى مرتباً فعلياً يزيد على ذلك.

مادة (62:
يعتبر عضو هيئة التدريس بالجامعات الحكومية الذي يتقلد منصباً عاماً مكلفاً بمهمة رسمية، فإذا ترك منصبه العام عاد إلى شغل وظيفته الأصلية في هيئة التدريس إذا كانت شاغرة، وإلا شغلها بصفة شخصية، ويسكن على أول وظيفة تخلو أو تنشأ من فئة درجته، فإذا كان تركه المنصب العام بعد بلوغه السن المقررة لترك الخدمة وكان يشغل وظيفة أستاذ عاد إلى وظيفة أستاذ متفرغ في ذات الكلية أو المعهد الذي كان يعمل به قبل شغله المنصب العام وفقاً للشروط الواردة في المادة (60) من هذا القانون.
ويقصد بالمنصب العام في حكم هذا المادة من الوزير أو من يعامل معاملة الوزير على الأقل وفي جميع الأحوال يستحق من يعود إلى وظيفته مجموع ما كان يتقاضاه من مرتب وبدلات بصفة شخصية.


الإعارة والندب

مادة (63:
بمراعاة حسن سير العمل بالقسم والكلية يجوز إعارة أعضاء هيئة التدريس بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس القسم المختص ومجلس الكلية وذلك لمدة لا تجاوز (5) سنوات إلا لمصلحة قومية ويصدر بها قرار من وزير التعليم العالي لمدة متصلة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات ولا تحسب مدة الإعارة من المدة اللازمة للترقية للوظائف الأعلى .

مادة (64:
يجوز ندب أعضاء هيئة التدريس ندباً مؤقتاً لبعض الوقت بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس الكلية والقسم، ويعتبر الندب كل الوقت في حكم الإعارة عدا الندب بإحدى الجهات الحكومية داخل أم خارج الدولة .
ب‌- الأساتذة الأجانب والزائرون والمراسلون وغير المتفرغين

مادة (65:
يجوز عند الاقتضاء أن يعين في هيئة التدريس من الأجانب ممن تؤهلهم كفاءتهم لذلك ويكون التعيين بقرار من السلطة المختصة بعد موافقة المجلس المختص ومجلس الكلية أو المعهد ومجلس القسم ولمدة لا تجاوز سنتين قابلة للتجديد وذلك وفقاً للقواعد الواردة بلوائح الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي.

مادة (66:
يجوز عند الاقتضاء الاستعانة بزائرين من الأجانب أو المصريين العاملين بالجامعات والمؤسسات الأجنبية ومن المميزين في بحوثهم وخبراتهم ويكون ذلك بقرار من السلطة المختصة بعد موافقة مجلسها بناءً على توصية من مجلس الكلية أو المعهد وبعد أخذ رأي مجلس القسم ولمدة لا تزيد عن سنة قابلة للتجديد وبمكافأة إجمالية يحددها المجلس المختص.

مادة (67) :
يجوز عند الاقتضاء أن يعين في الكليات أو المعاهد التابعة للجامعة أو في مؤسسة التعليم العالي أساتذة مراسلون من أبناء مصر من العلماء العاملين بالجامعات والهيئات البحثية ومؤسسات التعليم العالي الأجنبية بغرض مساعدتها في الإشراف على طلاب البعثات والمهمات العلمية ودعم الروابط بينهما ويكون ذلك بقرار من السلطة المختصة بعد  موافقة المجلس المختص بناءً على توصية من مجلس الكلية أو المعهد بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص وذلك لمدة لا تزيد عن سنة قابلة للتجديد وبمكافأة يحددها المجلس المختص .

مادة (68) :
يجوز عند الاقتضاء أن يعين في الكليات والمعاهد التابعة للجامعة أو مؤسسة التعليم العالي أساتذة غير متفرغين من الخبراء المتميزين . ويكون ذلك بقرار من السلطة  المختصة بعد موافقة المجلس المختص بناءً على طلب مجلس الكلية أو المعهد بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص وذلك لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد وبمكافأة إجمالية يحددها المجلس المختص وذلك من الموارد الذاتية للجامعة أو مؤسسة التعليم العالي .
ويكون للأساتذة غير المتفرغين الجمع بين الأستاذية وبين وظيفة عامة أخرى أو أي عمل آخر.

(جـ )- العلاج والإجازات المرضية

مادة (69) :
استثناء من أحكام القرارات واللوائح الصادرة في شأن علاج العاملين يكون علاج أعضاء هيئة التدريس والمدرسين المساعدين وزوجاتهم أو أزواجهم وأولادهم القصر على نفقة الجامعة أو المؤسسة بقرار من الوزير المسئول عن التعليم العالي إذا كان مرضهم لا علاج له إلا في الخارج، على أن يتولى فحصهم وتحديد ما يلزم من علاج لجنة طبية يشكلها مجلس الجامعة المختص .
وفى جميع الأحوال تلتزم الجامعات بإنشاء نظام تأمين طبي شامل لعلاج أعضاء هيئة التدريس ومعاونيهم والعاملين بها وأسرهم.

مادة (70) :
يطبق حكم المادة السابقة على أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالمعاش المشتركين في نظم العلاج الطبى بالجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي .

مادة (71) :
يمنح عضو هيئة التدريس بالجامعات الحكومية المريض بأحد الأمراض المزمنة أجازة استثنائية بمرتبه وبدلاته كاملة طوال فترة مرضه، فإذا تبين عجزه كاملاً فيظل العضو في إجازة بأجر شامل حتى بلوغه سن المعاش . وتحدد الأمراض المزمنة بقرار يصدر من اللجنة الطبية بالجامعة.
وفى غير حالة الأمراض المزمنة يكون لعضو هيئة التدريس كل ثلاث سنوات تقضى في الخدمة أجازة مرضية بمرتب وبدلات شاملة لمدة أقصاها سنة. وإذا لم يستطع عضو هيئة التدريس بعد انقضاء السنة العودة إلى عمله جاز للسلطة المختصة بعد أخذ رأى اللجنة الطبية أن ترخص في امتداد الأجازة لمدة أخرى لا تتجاوز سنة .

مادة (72) :
تتولى اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون تحديد نظام العلاج لأسر أعضاء هيئة التدريس ومعاونيهم والعاملين في المستشفيات الجامعية وغيرها .

د – الواجبات الوظيفية ونظام المساءلة القانونية

الواجبات
مادة (73) :
على أعضاء هيئة التدريس أن يتفرغوا للقيام بالدروس والمحاضرات والبحوث والتمرينات النظرية والعملية وأن يسهموا في الإشراف على المعامل والورش والمزارع وغيرها من الأعمال التي يكلفون بها من قبل رؤسائهم الأعلى.
وتتولى لوائح الجامعات تحديد توصيف كل وظيفة.

مادة (74):
على أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي التمسك بالتقاليد والقيم الجامعية الأصلية والعمل على بثها في نفوس الطلاب وعليهم ترسيخ وتدعيم الاتصال المباشر بالطلاب ورعاية شئونهم الاجتماعية والثقافية والرياضية.

مادة( 75 ):
على أعضاء هيئة التدريس أن يتفرغوا للقيام بالدروس والمحاضرات والتمرينات العملية وأن يسهموا في تقدم العلوم والآداب والفنون بإجراء البحوث والدراسات المبتكرة والإشراف على ما يعده الطلاب منها , والإشراف على المعامل وعلى المكتبات وتزويدها بالمراجع .

مادة (76) :
يتولى أعضاء هيئة التدريس حفظ النظام داخل قاعات الدروس والمحاضرات والبحوث والمعامل ويقدمون إلى عميد الكلية أو المعهد تقريرا عن كل حادث من شأنه الإخلال بالنظام وما اتخذ من إجراءات لحفظه .

مادة (77) :
على كل عضو من أعضاء هيئة التدريس أن يقدم تقريرا سنويا عن نشاطه العلمي والبحوث التي أجراها ونشرها والبحوث الجارية إلى رئيس مجلس القسم المختص للعرض على مجلس القسم , وعلى رئيس مجلس القسم أن يقدم تقريرا إلى عميد الكلية أو المعهد عن سير العمل في قسمه وعن النشاط العلمي والبحوث الجارية فيه وما حققه القسم من أهداف

مادة (78) :
على أعضاء هيئة التدريس المشاركة في أعمال المجالس واللجان التي يكونون أعضاء فيها .
وعليهم المشاركة في أعمال المؤتمرات العلمية للقسم وللكلية أو المعهد . (( إضافة ))وفى حالة الغياب لأكثر من ثلاث مرات متتالية أو خمس مرات منفصلة يتم فصلة من المجلس ما لم يقدم عذر يتقبله المجلس .

مادة (79) :
مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1954 بشأن بعض الأحكام الخاصة بشركات المساهمة وشركات التوصية بالأسهم والشركات ذات المسئولة المحدودة , لرئيس الجامعة بناء على اقتراح عميد الكلية بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص , أن يرخص بصفة استثنائية لأعضاء هيئة التدريس في مزاولة مهنتهم خارج الجامعة أو داخلها في غير أوقات العمل الرسمية بشرط أن يكسب المرخص له من ذلك خبرة في تخصصه العلمي وبشرط ألا يتعارض هذا الترخيص مع الواجبات الجامعية وحسن أدائها ولا مع القوانين واللوائح المعمول بها في مزاولة المهنة .
ويصدر بقواعد تنظيم مزاولة المهنة قرار من المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .
ولا يكون الترخيص في مزاولة المهنة خارج الجامعة إلا لمن مضى على تخرجه عشر سنوات وقضى ثلاث سنوات على الأقل في هيئة التدريس 0ويجوز سحب هذا الترخيص في أي وقت إذا خولفت شروطه أو تعارض مع مقتضيات العمل
وليس للمرخص له أن يعمل في دعوى ضد الجامعة بوصفه محاميا أو خبيرا أو غير ذلك

مادة (80) :
لا يجوز لأعضاء هيئة التدريس القيام بعمل من أعمال الخبرة أو إعطاء استشارة في موضوع معين إلا بترخيص من رئيس الجامعة بناء على اقتراح عميد الكلية .

مادة (81) :
لا يجوز لأعضاء هيئة التدريس إلقاء دروس في غير جامعتهم أو الإشراف على ما يعطى بها من دروس إلا بترخيص من رئيس الجامعة بناء على موافقة مجلس الكلية أو المعهد بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص.
ويشترط للترخيص في ذلك أن يكون التدريس أو الإشراف في مستوى الدراسة الجامعية.

مادة (82) :
لا يجوز لأعضاء هيئة التدريس إعطاء دروس خصوصية بمقابل أو بغير مقابل.

مادة (83) :
لا يجوز لأعضاء هيئة التدريس أن يشتعلوا بالتجارة أو أن يشتركوا في إدارة عمل تجارى أو مالي أو صناعي أو أن يجمعوا بين وظيفتهم وأي عمل لا يتفق وكرامة هذه الوظيفة.
ولرئيس الجامعة أن يقرر منع عضو هيئة التدريس من مباشرة أي عمل يرى أن القيام به يتعارض مع واجبات الوظيفة وحسن أدائها.

المساءلة

مادة (84) :
على عميد الكلية أو المعهد إبلاغ السلطة المختصة بكل ما يقع من أعضاء هيئة التدريس من إخلال بواجباتهم أو بمقتضيات وظائفهم .

مادة (85) :
يكلف رئيس الجامعة أحد أعضاء هيئة التدريس في كلية الحقوق بالجامعة أو بإحدى كليات الحقوق إذا لم توجد بالجامعة كلية للحقوق بمباشرة التحقيق فيما نسب إلى عضو هيئة التدريس، ويجب ألا تقل درجة من يكلف بالتحقيق عن درجة من يجرى التحقيق معه، ويتعين الالتزام بضمانات التأديب خاصة حق الدفاع والمواجهة وحق الاطلاع على ملف الخدمة ويقدم عن التحقيق تقريراً إلى السلطة المختصة.
وللسلطة المختصة بعد الإطلاع على التقرير أن تحفظ التحقيق أو أن تأمر بإحالة العضو المحقق معه إلى مجلس المسائلة إذا رأت محلاً لذلك أو أن يكتفي بتوقيع عقوبة التنبيه أو اللوم .

مادة (86) :
لرئيس الجامعة أن يوقف أي عضو من أعضاء هيئة التدريس عن عمله احتياطياً إذا اقتضت مصلحة التحقيق معه ذلك، ويكون الوقف لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر، ولا يجوز مدها إلا بقرار من مجلس المساءلة .
ويترتب على وقف عضو هيئة التدريس عن عمله وقف صرف ربع مرتبه ابتداءً من تاريخ الوقف، ما لم يقرر مجلس المسائلة صرف كامل المرتب، وإذا لم يرفع الأمر لمجلس المسائلة خلال شهر من تاريخ الوقف يصرف كامل المرتب إلى أن يقرر المجلس غير ذلك.
وإذا تقرر حفظ التحقيق أو حكم بالبراءة صرف ما يكون قد أوقف من المرتب .

مادة (87) :
تكون مساءلة جميع أعضاء هيئة التدريس أمام مجلس المساءلة يشكل من :
(أ‌) أحد نواب رئيس الجامعة يعينه مجلس الجامعة سنوياً ( رئيساً)
(ب‌) أستاذ تخصص من كلية الحقوق أو أحد أساتذة التخصص بكليات الحقوق في الجامعات التي ليس بها كلية للحقوق يعينه مجلس الجامعة سنوياً  عضوين
(ج) أحد نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة يندب سنوياً
وفى حالة غياب رئيس المجلس أو قيام مانع يحل محله نائب آخر لرئيس الجامعة ثم أقدم العمداء .

مادة(88):
- الجزاءات التأديبية التي يجوز توقيعها على أعضاء هيئة التدريس هى:
1) التنبيه.
2) اللوم.
3) اللوم مع تأخير العلاوة المستحقة لفترتين على الأكثر.
4) اللوم مع تأخير التعيين فى الوظيفة الأعلى عند استحقاقها لمدة سنتين على الأكثر.
5) الوقف لمدة لا تزيد عن عام مع الحرمان من نصف الأجر.
6) الإحالة إلى المعاش.
كما يعاقب بالعزل عضو هيئة التدريس الذي يرتكب أي من الأفعال الآتية:-
1) الاشتراك أو التحريض أو المساعدة على العنف أو أحداث الشغب داخل الجامعات أو أي من منشأتها.
2) ممارسة الأعمال الحزبية داخل الجامعة.
3) إدخال سلاح من أي نوع كان للجامعة أو مفرقعات أو العاب نارية أو مواد حارقة أو غير ذلك من الأدوات والمواد التي تعرض الأفراد أو المنشآت أو الممتلكات للضرر أو الخطر.
4) كل فعل يزري بشرف عضو هيئة التدريس أو من شأنه أن يمس نزاهته وكرامته وكرامه الوظيفة أو فيه مخالفة لنص المادة (84) من هذا القانون.
ويحال مقترف أي من الأفعال المشار إليها بالبنود (1 ، 2، 3 ) للتحقيق بقرار من رئيس الجامعة الذي له أن يأمر بإحالته لمجلس التأديب أن رأى محلاً لذلك على أن يعلمه ببيان التهم الموجه إليه وبصورة من تقرير المحقق بكتاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول قبل جلسة المحاكمة بسبعة أيام على الأكثر .
ويوقف عضو هيئة التدريس عن العمل بقوة القانون بمجرد صدور قرار إحالته للتحقيق حال اتهامه باقتراف أي من الأفعال المشار إليها في البنود (1، 2 ، 3 ) من هذه المادة لمدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو لحين صدور قرار من مجلس التأديب في شأن محاكمته تأديبياً أي التاريخيين أقرب، كما يمنع من دخول أماكن الجامعة عدا الأيام المحددة لنظر جلسات التحقيق والمحاكمة التأديبية.
ويسرى حكم هذه الفقرة على معاوني أعضاء هيئة التدريس من المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين، وعلى العاملين في الجامعة الخاضعين لأحكام قانون الخدمة المدنية رقم (81) لسنة 2016 المشار إليه.فيما يتعلق باقترافهم الأفعال المنصوص عليها في البنود (1 ، 2 ، 3) من هذه الفقرة.
ولا يجوز في جميع الأحوال عزل عضو هيئة التدريس إلا بحكم من مجلس المسائلة.

مادة (89):
يجوز محو الجزاءات التأديبية التى توقع على أعضاء هيئة التدريس بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس الجامعة واخذ رأى مجلسي الكلية والقسم المختص دون طلب كتابي من عضو هيئة التدريس الموقع عليه الجزاء وفقا للمدد التالية:
1) سنة في حالة عقوبة التنبيه.
2) سنتان في حالة عقوبة اللوم وعقوبة اللوم مع تأخير العلاوة.
3) تضاعف المدة في حالة تكرار المخالفة والعقوبة.

مادة(90):
تنقضي الدعوى التأديبية باستقالة عضو هيئة التدريس وقبول المجلس المختص لها وذلك فيما عدا الحالات التي نصت عليها القوانين واللوائح الخاصة بالمخالفات المالية، ولا تؤثر الدعوى التأديبية في الدعوى الجنائية والدعوى المدنية الناشئتين عن ذات الواقعة.

مادة(91):
لمجلس المسائلة توقيع جميع العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة(90) ولرئيس الجامعة توقيع العقوبات الثلاث الأولى المنصوص عليها في تلك المادة على أعضاء هيئة التدريس الذين يخلون بواجباتهم أو بمقتضيات وظائفهم ، وذلك بعد سماع أقوالهم وتحقيق دفاعهم ، ويكون قراره في ذلك مسببا ونهائيا.

مادة(92):
استثناء من نص المادتين(89) و(90) يكون التحقيق مع رؤساء الجامعات ونوابهم وأمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي وتكون مساءلتهم على النحو  التالي ( لجنة ثلاثية تشكل من اثنين من رؤساء الجامعات بالإضافة إلى أحد عمداء كليات الحقوق يجدده المجلس الأعلى للجامعات سنوياً وتعرض نتيجة التحقيق على الوزير للتقرير حياله بما يلزم، ولهذه اللجنة أن تستعين بمن تراه من أساتذة كليات الحقوق أو الخبراء الفنيين لاستيفاء ما تراه لازما ولا يجوز للمعروض أمره حضور جلسة المجلس عند نظر موضوعــه).

الباب الثالث
انتهاء الخدمة لأعضاء هيئة التدريس

مادة(93):
سن انتهاء الخدمة بالنسبة لأعضاء هيئة التدريس ستون سنة ميلادية. ومع ذلك إذا بلغ عضو هيئة التدريس هذه السن خلال العام الدراسي فيبقى إلى نهايته مع احتفاظه بكافة حقوقه ومناصبه الإدارية وينتهي العام الدراسي في 31/7 من كل عام ولا تحتسب المدة من بلوغه سن الستين إلى نهاية العام الدراسي في المعاش وذلك بما لا يجاوز المدة المقررة لشغل الوظيفة شغل الوظيفة.

مادة(94):
مع مراعاة حكم المادة السابقة يعين بصفه شخصية في ذات الكلية أو المعهد جميع والأساتذة الذين يبلغون سن انتهاء الخدمة ويصبحون أساتذة متفرغين حتى سن السبعين، ويتقاضون مكافأة مالية إجمالية توازى الفرق بين المرتب مضافا إليه الرواتب والبدلات الأخرى المقررة وبين المعاش مع الجمع بين المكافأة والمعاش مع استحقاقهم لأي زيادة تطرأ على أي منهما سنوياً وعند وصولهم السن السبعون يصبحون أساتذة غير متفرغين يناط بهم الأشراف علي رسائل الدكتوراه والاشتراك في لجان المناقشة والحكم عليها، ويجوز أن يعهد إليهم بالتدريس في مرحلة الدراسات العليا ويتقاضون عن ذلك (90%) مما يتقاضاه عضو هيئة التدريس غير المتفرغ.

مادة(95):
رؤساء الجامعات ونوابهم وأمين المجلس الأعلى للتعليم العالي ومساعديه الذين يبلغون سن انتهاء الخدمة ويستفيدون من حكم المادة السابقة يصبحون أساتذة متفرغين بالكليات التي كانوا يشغلون فيها وظائف الأساتذة قبل تعيينهم في وظائفهم.

مادة(96):
لا يترتب على استقالة رئيس الجامعة أو نائب رئيس الجامعة أو أمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات أو مساعديه أو عضو هيئة التدريس سقوط حقه في المعاش أو المكافأة ويسوى معاشه أو مكافأته فى هذه وفقا للقواعد المقررة في هذا الشأن.

مادة (97) :
يعتبر عضو هيئة التدريس مستقيلاً إذا انقطع عن عمله أكثر من خمسة وأربعون يوماً بدون إذن ولو كان ذلك عقب انتهاء مدة ما رخص له فيها من إعارة أو أجازة مرافقة الزوج أو أي أجازة أخرى.

مادة (98) :
لا يجوز أن يزيد اجمالى مدد الإعارات والأجازات الممنوحة لعضو هيئة التدريس عن عشر سنوات طيلة مدة خدمته بحال من الأحوال. وفى حالة تجاوز ذلك تطبق القواعد الواردة في المادة السابقة.


الباب الرابع
في المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين


مادة (99) :
تسرى أحكام المواد التالية على المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين في الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون .
كما تسرى عليهم أحكام العاملين من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس فيما لم يرد في شأنه نص خاص بهم .

مادة (100):
يعين في الكليات والمعاهد التابعة للجامعة معيدون ومدرسون مساعدون يكونون نواة أعضاء التدريس فيها .
ويقومون بالدراسات والبحوث العلمية اللازمة، للحصول على الدرجات العلمية العليا وبما يعهد به إليهم القسم المختص من التمرينات والدروس العملية وسواها من الأعمال تحت إشراف أعضاء هيئة التدريس وبالأعمال الأخرى التي يكلفهم بها العميد ومجلس القسم المختص .

مادة (101):
تبين اللائحة التنفيذية النظام العام لتدريب المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين على التدريس وتلقى أصوله .

مادة (102):
يعين المعيدون والمدرسون المساعدون بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بناء على طلب مجلس الكلية أو المعهد بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص ويكون التعيين من تاريخ صدور هذا القرار .

مادة (103):
يكون تعيين المعيدين بناء على إعلان عن الوظائف الشاغرة
ويشترط فيمن يعين معيدا ما يأتي:
أن يكون حاصلا على تقدير جيد جدا على الأقل في التقدير العام في الدرجة الجامعية الأولى .
أن يكون حاصلا على تقدير جيد على الأقل في مادة التخصص أو ما يقوم مقامها.
ومع ذلك إذا لم يوجد من بين المتقدمين للإعلان من هو حاصل على تقدير جيد جدا في التقدير العام في الدرجة الجامعية الأولى , فيجوز التعيين من بين الحاصلين على " جيد " على الأقل في هذا التقدير وبشرط أن لا يقل التقدير في مادة التخصص أو ما يقوم مقامها عن " جيد جدا"
وفى جميع الأحوال تجرى المفاضلة بين المتقدمين على أساس تفضيل الأعلى في التقدير العام , وعند التساوي في هذا التقدير يفضل الأعلى في مجموع الدرجات وعند التساوي في هذا المجموع يفضل الأعلى تقديرا في مادة التخصص , وعند التساوي في هذا التقدير يفضل الأعلى في درجات مادة التخصص وعند التساوي في هذه الدرجات يفضل الحاصل على درجة علمية أعلى بنفس القواعد السابقة .

مادة (104):
مع مراعاة حكم المادتين (104) و (105) يجوز أن يعين المعيدون عن طريق التكليف من بين الحاصلين على تقدير جيد جداً على الأقل في كل من التقدير العام ,في الدرجة الجامعية الأولى وفى تقدير مادة التخصص أو ما يقوم مقامها، وذلك فى كل سنة على حدا وتعطى الأفضلية دائماً لمن هو أعلى فى التقدير العام مع مراعاة ضوابط المفاضلة المقررة في المادة ( 109 ) من هذا القانون.

مادة (105):
في تطبيق حكم المادتين السابقتين إذا لم تكن مادة التخصص في مواد الامتحان في مرحلة الدرجة الجامعية الأولى فيقوم مقامها الحصول على دبلوم خاصة في فرع التخصص.
وإذا لم توجد هذه الدبلوم , فيقوم مقامها التمرين العملي مدة لا تقل عن سنتين في كلية جامعية أو معهد جامعي أو مستشفى جامعي وبشرط الحصول على تقدير جيد جدا على الأقل عن العمل خلال هذه المدة
ويشترط في جميع الأحوال بالنسبة لوظــــــائف المعيدين في الأقسام العلاجية (الإكلينيكية ) في كليات الطب أن يكون المرشح قد أمضى سنتين على الأقل في تدريب عملي بأحد المستشفيات الجامعية في فرع تخصصه.

مادة (106):
مع مراعاة حكم المادة (111) يشترط في من يعين مدرسا مساعدا أن يكون حاصلا على درجة الماجستير أو على دبلومين من دبلومات الدراسة العليا مؤهلين للقيد للحصول على درجة الدكتوراه أو على ما يعادل درجة الماجستير أو الدبلومين
فإذا كان من بين المعيدين في إحدى الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون فيشترط فضلا عما تقدم أن يكون ملتزما في عمله ومسلكه منذ تعيينه معيدا بواجباته ومحسنا أداءها , وإذا كان من غيرهم , فيشترط حصوله على تزكية من المشرف على الرسالة في حال الحصول على درجة الماجستير أو من عميد الكلية بعد أخذ رأى رؤساء مجالس الأقسام المتخصصة في حال الحصول على الدبلومين.
وإذا تطلب التخصص حصول المعيد على بكالوريوس أو ليسانس أخرى , فيمنح عند تعيينه في وظيفة مدرس مساعد أقدمية اعتبارية في هذه الوظيفة تعادل مدة الدراسة المقررة للحصول على البكالوريوس أو الليسانس الأخرى بشرط أن يكون حصوله على درجة الماجستير في نوع التخصص الذي يستلزم الحصول على بكالوريوس أو ليسانس أخرى.

مادة (107):
مع مراعاة حكم المادتين (57) و (106) يكون التعيين في وظائف المدرسين المساعدين الشاغرة دون إعلان من بين المعيدين في ذات الكلية أو المعهد ، وإذا لم يوجد من هؤلاء من هو مؤهل لشغلها , فيجرى الإعلان عنها .

مادة (108):
يسرى على الإعلان عن وظائف المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين الشروط الخاصة بالإعلان عن وظائف أعضاء هيئة التدريس .

النقل والإبتعاث للخارج

مادة (109):
يجوز نقل المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين من كلية أو معهد إلى كلية أخرى أو معهد آخر في ذات الجامعة وفى قسم مماثل ويكون ذلك بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الكليتين أو المعهدين ومجلس القسم في كل منهما.

مادة (110):
يجوز نقل المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين من جامعة إلى أخرى من الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون وفى قسم مماثل , ويكون ذلك بناء على موافقة رئيسي الجامعتين بعد أخذ رأى مجالس الكليات أو المعاهد ومجالس الأقسام المختصة .

مادة (111):
يجوز عند الاقتضاء نقل المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين إلى وظيفة عامة خارج الجامعات وذلك بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي بناء على طلب رئيس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الكلية أو المعهد ومجلس القسم المختص.

مادة (112):
لا يجوز نقل المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين من قسم إلى آخر في ذات الكلية أو المعهد أو إلى قسم غير مماثل في كلية أخرى أو معهد آخر بإحدى الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون , ومع ذلك يجوز لهم التقدم لشغل وظائف المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين الشاغرة المعلن عنها في قسم آخر في ذات الكلية أو المعهد أو في كلية أخرى أو معهد آخر وذلك في حدود ما تقرره القوانين واللوائح .

مادة (113):
يجوز إيفاد المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين في بعثات إلى الخارج أو على منح أجنبية أو الترخيص لهم في أجازات دراسية بمرتب أو بدون مرتب ويكون ذلك بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بناء على اقتراح مجلس الكلية أو المعهد بعد أخذ رأى مجلس القسم المختص وموافقة مجلس الدراسات العليا والبحوث في الجامعة وذلك دون إخلال بحكم.

مادة (114):
لا تجوز إعارة أو ندب المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين.

الواجبات
مادة (115):
على المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين بذل أقصى الجهد في دراساتهم وبحوثهم العلمية في سبيل الحصول على الماجستير أو الدكتوراه أو ما يعادلها .
وعليهم القيام بما يكلفون به من تمرينات ودروس عملية وغيرها من الأعمال على أن يراعى في تكليفهم أن يكون بالقدر الذي يسمح لهم بمواصلة دراساتهم وبحوثهم دون إرهاق أو تعويق .

مادة (116):
ولا يجوز للمعيدين أو المدرسين المساعدين أن يسجلوا لدراسة عليا للحصول على درجة جامعية في غير تخصص أقسامهم إلا بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس الدراسات العليا والبحوث بناء على اقتراح مجلس الكلية أو المعهد وبعد أخذ رأى مجالس الأقسام المختصة .

مادة (117):
على المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين تلقى أصول التدريس والتدريب عليه وفق النظام المقرر .

مادة (118):
لا يجوز للمعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين إلقاء دروس في غير الجامعة التي يتبعونها.

المسائلة
مادة (119):
تكون مساءلة المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين أمام مجلس تأديب يشكل من:
أ) نائب رئيس الجامعة لشئون الدراسات العليا والبحوث رئيساً
ب) أحد أعضاء هيئة التدريس في كلية الحقوق يختاره رئيس الجامعة سنويا
ج) مستشار مساعد بمجلس الدولة يندب سنويا عضو
وعند الغياب أو قيام المانع يحل محل نائب رئيس الجامعة أقدم العمداء ثم من يليه في الأقدمية.

مادة (120):
يحيل عميد الكلية المعيدون والمدرسون المساعدون إلى التحقيق نظير ما ينسب إليهم من مخالفات.

مادة (121):
يتعين الالتزام بضمانات التأديب خاصة حق الدفاع والمواجهة وحق الاطلاع على ملف الخدمة.

مادة (122):

الجزاءات التي توقع على المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين هي:-
1. الإنذار
2. التنبيه.
3. اللوم.
4. اللوم مع تأخير العلاوة المستحقة لفترتين على الأكثر.
5. اللوم مع تأخير التعيين فى الوظيفة الأعلى عند استحقاقها لمدة سنتين على الأكثر.
6. الوقف لمدة لا تزيد عن عام مع الحرمان من نصف الأجر.
7. العزل من الوظيفة.
وتوقيع العقوبات من الأولي حتى الثالثة بقرار من عميد الكلية ، وباق العقوبات عدا العزل من رئيس الجامعة وتوقيع جميع العقوبات بما فيها العزل من مجلس المساءلة.

مادة (123):
يجوز محو الجزاءات التأديبية التي توقع على المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس الجامعة واخذ رأى مجلسي الكلية والقسم المختص دون طلب كتابي من المعيد أو المدرس المساعد الموقع عليه الجزاء وفقا للمدد التالية:
1) سنة في حالة عقوبة التنبيه.
2) سنتان في حالة عقوبة اللوم وعقوبة اللوم مع تأخير العلاوة.
3) تضاعف المدة في حالة تكرار المخالفة والعقوبة.

مادة (124):
انتهاء الخدمة
ينقل المعيد إلى وظيفة أخرى إذا لم يحصل على درجة الماجستير أو على دبلومين من دبلومات الدراسة العليا بحسب الأحوال خلال خمس سنوات على الأكثر منذ تعيينه معيدا أو إذا لم يحصل على درجة الدكتوراه أو ما يعادلها خلال عشر سنوات على الأكثر منذ تعيينه معيدا في الأحوال التي لا يلزم للحصول على هذه الدرجة سبق الحصول على درجة الماجستير أو دبلومي الدراسة العليا بحسب الأحوال .

مادة (125):
ينقل المدرس المساعد إلى وظيفة أخرى إذا لم يحصل على درجة الدكتوراه أو ما يعادلها خلال خمس سنوات على الأكثر منذ تعيينه مدرسا مساعدا .


(الباب الخامس)
الموظفين العاملين من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس

أ- الجامعات الحكومية
مادة (1):
تسري أحكام قانون الخدمة المدنية رقم (81) لسنة 2016 ولائحته التنفيذية على جميع الموظفين بالجامعات الحكومية من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس وذلك فيما لم يرد في شأنه نص خاص في القوانين واللوائح الجامعية.

مادة (2):
تكون للمسئولين فى الجامعات الخاضعة لهذا القانون – كل في حدود اختصاصه- السلطات المخولة في قانون الخدمة المدنية وذلك على النحو التالي:-.
(أ‌) تكون لرئيس الجامعة السلطات المخولة للوزير
(ب‌) تكون لنواب رئيس الجامعة وأمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات ولعمداء الكليات أو المعاهد التابعة للجامعات وأمين عام الجامعة جميع السلطات المخولة.
(ت‌) تكون لوكلاء الكليات أو المعاهد التابعة للجامعات ولرؤساء مجالس الأقسام السلطات المخولة.

مادة (3):
يتولي التحقيق مع الموظفين من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات من يكلفه بذلك من المسئولين الموضحين في المادة السابقة أو تتولاه النيابة الإدارية بطلب من رئيس الجامعة.

مادة (4):
تكون إحالة الموظفين من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس إلي مجلس التأديب المختص بقرار من رئيس الجامعة ويشكل مجلس التأديب علي النحو التالي:-
"أ" أمين عام الجامعة (رئيساً)
"ب" أحد أعضاء هيئة التدريس في كلية الحقوق بالجامعة أو بإحدى كليات الحقوق يختاره رئيس الجامعة سنويا (عضواً).
"ج" أحمد أعضاء مجلس الدولة بدرجة مستشار مساعد على الأقل يندب سنويا(عضواً).
وفي حالة غياب أمين عام الجامعة أو قيام مانع لديه يعين رئيس الجامعة من يحل محله.
ب- الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية
ومؤسسات التعليم العالي

مادة (1):
تنظم اللائحة الداخلية للجامعات الخاصة والأهلية ومؤسسات التعليم العالي كل ما يتعلق بالعاملين من غير أعضاء هيئة


(الباب السادس)

نظم القبول والدراسة والامتحانات لشئؤن الطلاب والدراسات العليا


الفصل الأول
أحكام عامة

مادة (1): يكون لكل كلية أو معهد بالجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي الخاضعة لهذا القانون لائحة داخلية تبين في حدود الإطار العام المقرر في القانون وفي اللائحة  التنفيذية، الأحكام والقواعد التفصيلية لنظم القبول والدراسة والقيد والامتحانات وفرص دخولها وتقديراتها، والإعفاء من المقررات، والخدمات الطلابية، ونقل الطلاب وتحويلهم.

مادة (2): تمنح مجالس الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي الخاضعة لهذا القانون، بناء على طلب مجالس كلياتها ومعاهدها الدرجات العلمية والدبلومات المبينة في اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون، وتحدد اللوائح الداخلية للجامعة وللكليات والمعاهد، كل فيما يخصها، الشروط اللازمة للحصول على هذه الدرجات والدبلومات.
ولا تمنح تلك الدرجات والدبلومات إلا لمن أدى بنجاح جميع الامتحانات المقررة، واستوفى متطلبات التخرج اللازمة للحصول عليها، وفقا لأحكام اللائحة التنفيذية وأحكام اللوائح الداخلية المختصة.
ولا يعمل بما يسمى قواعد التيسير أو الرأفة في تقدير النجاح في الامتحانات في مرحلتي البكالوريوس/ الليسانس والدراسات العليا.

مادة (3): تبدأ السنة الجامعية ويعود أعضاء هيئة التدريس ومعاونوهم إلى أعمالهم في السبت الأول من شهر سبتمبر، أما موعد بدء الدراسة فتحدده اللوائح الداخلية للجامعة ومؤسسة التعليم العالي، بالتنسيق مع الجامعات والمؤسسات التعليمية الأخرى، وتستمر الدراسة ثلاثين أسبوعًا، وتكون عطلة نصف السنة لمدة أسبوعين وفقا للموعد الذي يحدده مجلس الجامعة أو المؤسسة.

مادة (4): اللغة العربية هي لغة التعليم في الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي، وذلك ما لم ينص على غير ذلك في اللائحة الداخلية للجامعة أو المؤسسة أو في اللوائح الداخلية للكليات أو المعاهد.

مادة (5): مع مراعاة أحكام الدستور يكون التعليم مجانيًا، بالجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي الحكومية، للطلاب المصريين وتسدد الدولة سنويًا المصروفات والتكاليف المالية الحقيقية للطلاب الذين يقبلون في الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي وفق نظام توزيع وتنسيق الطلاب المعمول به.
وتقدم المؤسسات المالية بالتعاون مع الجامعة أو المؤسسة التعليمية التسهيلات والقروض للطلاب الذين يرسبون ويتعثرون علميًا، وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون واللائحة الداخلية للجامعة قواعد وأحكام كل ذلك، كما تحدد قيمة الرسوم ومقابل الخدمات التي يؤديها الطلاب نظير ما يقدم لهم من خدمة طلابية وتعليمية.

مادة (6): الطالب الذي يرسب في امتحانات أية فرقة دراسية أو مستوى دراسي لمرتين يلغى قيده من الكلية أو المعهد، ويلتزم عند الإعادة في المرة الثانية بدفع 50% من التكلفة الإجمالية لنفقات الدراسة والامتحانات والخدمات التعليمية الأخرى التي يتلقاها.

مادة (7): تتخذ الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي التدابير والإجراءات الملائمة لاستقطاب الطلاب الوافدين من الخارج، وتحدد اللوائح الداخلية لتلك الجامعات والمؤسسات عددهم بنسبة معينة من مجموع الطلاب المقبولين فيها.
وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون المصروفات الدراسية، ومقابل الخدمات الطلابية لهؤلاء الوافدين، على أن تخصص حصيلة هذه المصروفات ومقابل الخدمات للإنفاق على الخدمة المؤدي عنها بالجامعة أو المؤسسة المقيدين فيها.

مادة (8): على الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي تطوير نظم التعليم والتعلم بها على نحو مستدام، وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون، واللوائح الداخلية للجامعات  والمؤسسات نظم التعليم من بعد، والتعليم المستمر والتدريب، والتعليم الموازي وغيرها، وعليها دعم قدرات التعلم الذاتي والعمل بروح الفريق، لدى الطلاب، والإسهام في بناء مهاراتهم الفكرية المختلفة.

مادة (9): للجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي، بعد موافقة الجهات ذات العلاقة، الاتفاق مع الجامعات والمعاهد الأجنبية المتميزة على إنشاء برامج أو شعب دراسية جديدة، تمنح في نهايتها درجات علمية مشتركة.
وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون أحكام وقواعد التعاون العلمي الدولي، وتحدد اللائحة الداخلية للجامعة أو المؤسسة النظام الإداري والمالي لتلك البرامج.

مادة (10): تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون المخالفات التأديبية التي يرتكبها الطلاب المقيدون بالجامعات ومؤسسة التعليم العالي والمنتسبون إليها والمرخص لهم بتأدية امتحان من الخارج والمستمعون، والعقوبات المقررة لها.

مادة (11): يشكل مجلس تأديب ابتدائي للطلاب داخل الكلية أو المعهد على الوجه التالي:
-عميد الكلية أو المعهد رئيسا
-وكيل الكلية أو المعهد المختص عضوًا
-أقدم الأساتذة العاملين بالكلية أو المعهد المختص عضوًا

مادة (12): لا يجوز الطعن في القرار الصادر من مجلس التأديب الابتدائي للطلاب إلا بطريق الاستئناف الذي يرفع بطلب كتابي من الطالب أو من ولي أمره إلى السلطة المختصة خلال خمسة عشر يومًا من تاريخ إبلاغه بالقرار، وعليه إبلاغ هذا الطلب إلى مجلس التأديب الاستئنافي في خلال خمسة عشر يومًا على الأكثر.

مادة (13): يشكل مجلس التأديب الاستئنافي على الوجه التالي:
- نائب رئيس الجامعة المختص رئيسًا
-أحد الأساتذة العاملين بكلية الحقوق بالجامعة – أو بإحدى كليات الحقوق إذا لم يكن بالجامعة أو المؤسسة كلية للحقوق.
-أحد الأساتذة العاملين من الكلية أو المعهد الذي يتبعه الطالب. ويصدر باختيار الأساتذة الأعضاء قرار من السلطة المختصة.
وفي جميع الأحوال لا يجوز الحكم بوقف تنفيذ قرارات مجلس التأديب الابتدائي أو مجلس التأديب الاستئنافي قبل الفصل في الموضوع.


الفصل الثاني
القبول والدراسة والامتحانات في مرحلة البكالوريوس /الليسانس

مادة (14): تضع وزارة التعليم العالي بالتعاون مع الجهات ذات الاختصاص، نظامًا للقبول بالجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي على نحو يحقق رغبات الطلاب، ويأخذ في الاعتبار درجات الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها ودرجات المقررات المؤهلة واختبارات القدرات التي تحددها اللوائح الداخلية للجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي المختلفة وغير ذلك من النظم التي يقرها المجلس الأعلى المختص.

مادة (15): دون الإخلال بمتطلبات زيادة نسبة المقبولين من الطلاب بالتعليم العالي حتى تصل إلى المعدلات العالمية، ينشأ بوزارة التعليم العالي مركز قومي للتقويم والتأهيل للالتحاق بالتعليم العالي، يتولى دراسة ووضع المعايير والمهارات وإدارة اختبارات القدرات الخاصة بتوزيع طلاب الثانوية العامة وما يعادلها على مختلف كليات ومعاهد الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي، بما يتمشى مع مواهبهم واستعدادهم للدراسة بالتعليم العالي.

مادة (16): يراعى في سياسات القبول الطاقة الاستيعابية للجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي والإمكانيات البشرية والمادية بها، والتوازن بين عدد الطلاب المقبولين وأعضاء هيئة التدريس، وفق المعايير التي توضحها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون.

مادة (17): تكون شهادة الثانوية العامة وما يعادلها صالحة للقبول بالجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي لمدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات بعد الحصول عليها.

مادة (18): للجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي سلطة استحداث وتطوير البرامج الدراسية بما يلبي متطلبات التنمية الشاملة، واحتياجات المجتمع وتطلعاته ودعم قدراته، ولها في هذا الإطار استطلاع رأي أصحاب المصلحة والنقابات المهنية وغيرها.

مادة (19): تكون الدارسة على أساس نظام الفصلين الدراسيين، ويجري تدريس مقررات كل فصل دراسي بنظام الساعات المعتمدة أو النقاط المعتمدة القابلة للتحويل، أو بأي نظام آخر يسهل انتقال الطلاب بين الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي داخل مصر وخارجها، وتحدد اللائحة الداخلية للكليات والمعاهد المقررات الدراسية وتوزيعها على الفصول الدراسية، وعدد الساعات المخصصة لكل مقرر، والمحتوى العلمي للمقررات الدراسية.

مادة (20): يراعي في تصميم المحتوى العلمي للمقررات الدراسية المستجدات في مجال التخصص مقارنة بالنظم العالمية، وتراجع دوريًا، مع تضمينها القيم والأخلاقيات الوطنية والمهنية، بما يكفل إعداد موارد بشرية مؤهلة ومنافسة علميًا وتقنيًا وثقافيًا.

مادة (21): يجري تقييم أداء وتحصيل الطلاب بصفة مستمرة، طوال الفصل الدراسي. وتحدد اللوائح الداخلية للكليات والمعاهد الدرجات التي تخصص لامتحان منتصف الفصل الدراسي، وأنشطة البحوث والتكليفات الصفية، والامتحان النهائي وفرص دخوله، وتقديرات النجاح والتخرج، ويتم وضع الامتحانات على نحو يقيس مختلف المهارات ومخرجات التعليم المقررة في نظم الجودة.

مادة (22): فيما عدا الكليات والمعاهد التي بها سنة إعدادية، وبمراعاة قواعد التأجيل ووقف القيد التي تحددها اللوائح الداخلية للكليات والمعاهد، يجب أن ينهي الطالب دراسة المقررات واجتياز امتحاناتها ومتطلبات التخرج الأخرى بحد أدنى سبعة فصول دراسية وبحد أقصى عشرة فصول دراسية، ويلغي بعدها قيده من الكلية أو المعهد.


الفصل الثالث
القبول والدراسة والامتحانات في مرحلة الدراسات العليا

مادة (23): لا يجوز لغير الجامعات الخاضعة لأحكام هذا القانون منح درجتي الماجستير والدكتوراه، ويمكن السماح لمؤسسات التعليم الأخرى تقديم الدراسات التمهيدية لهاتين الدرجتين وفقا للقواعد التي تحددها اللائحة الداخلية لكل مؤسسة تعليمية.
كما تقدم الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي دبلومات الدراسات العليا التي تتناول مقررات ذات طبيعة مهنية أو تطبيقية أو نظرية، وتكون مدة الدراسة في أي منها سنة واحدة على الأقل ولا يعد الدبلوم درجة علمية.

مادة (24): تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون واللوائح الداخلية للكليات عدد الطلاب المقبولين بمرحلة الدراسات العليا، وشروط قبولهم ومواعيد وإجراءات قيدهم، والمقررات الدراسية، ونظم تقييم أدائهم، وامتحاناتهم، وفرص التقدم لها، والإشراف على رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراة، ونصاب الإشراف، وتقارير متابعتهم، وكيفية تشكيل لجان الحكم، والشروط اللازمة لنيل الدرجة وتقديرها.

مادة (25): يكون تسجيل رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه، وإلغاء التسجيل، بموافقة مجلس الدراسات العليا، بناء على طلب مجلس الكلية أو المعهد، بعد أخذ رأي مجلس القسم المختص.

مادة (26): ينشأ بالمجلس الأعلى للجامعات "سجل قومي للرسائل العلمية"، ويمتنع على الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي تسجيل أية رسالة ماجستير أو دكتوراه سبق قيدها فيه، وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون أهداف هذا السجل ونظامه القانوني.

مادة (27): تشمل الدراسة لنيل درجة الماجستير مقررات دراسية متعمقة عالية المستوى وتدريبات على وسائل البحث العلمي، واستقراء النتائج، تنتهي بإعداد رسالة تقبلها لجنة الحكم، ويشترط لإجازتها أن تكون عملاً ذا قيمة علمية، وقابلًا للنشر في مجلة 
علمية محكمة.
ولا يجوز أن تقل المدة اللازمة لنيل هذه الدرجة عن سنتين دراسيتين، من تاريخ القيد/ التسجيل.

مادة (28): تقوم الدكتوراه أساسًا على البحث المبتكر لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات دراسية من تاريخ تسجيل موضوعها تنتهي بتقديم رسالة تقبلها لجنة الحكم. ويجوز تنظيم سنة تمهيدية يدرس فيها مقررات متقدمة وتخصصية طبقًا لما تحدده اللوائح الداخلية للكلية أو المعهد، ويشترط لإجازة درجة الدكتوراه أن تكون عملاً ذات قيمة علمية يشهد للطالب بكفاءته العلمية في بحوثه ودراساته، ويمثل إضافة علمية جديدة في فرع التخصص.

مادة (29): تكون موضوعات رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه من بين موضوعات الخطط البحثية للأقسام العلمية، أو من بين الموضوعات التي يقترحها الطالب، ويرى القسم العلمي المختص أنها تحقق مقاصد وتوجهات الخطة البحثية للجامعة، وتسهم في عمليات التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية في البلاد.

مادة (30): يجوز أن تجري مقاصة لإعفاء الطالب في مرحلة الدراسات العليا، من حضور بعض المقررات الدراسية ومن امتحاناتها، فيما لا يجاوز 50% من متطلبات الكلية والمعهد، وذلك إذا ثبت أنه حضر مقررات مماثلة أو معادلة، وأدى بنجاح الامتحانات المقررة في كلية أو معهد علمي معترف بهما من الجامعة، ويشترط أن تكون الدراسة اللازمة للحصول على الدرجة العلمية أكثر من سنة، ويكون الإعفاء بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس الدراسات العليا بناء على اقتراح مجلس الكلية أو المعهد المختص بعد أخذ رأي مجلس القسم أو مجالس الأقسام المختصة.
وفي جميع الأحوال لا يجوز الإعفاء من مقررات سبق وحصل بها الطالب على درجة علمية أخرى.

مادة (31): تقوم الدراسة في مرحلة الدراسات العليا على النظم المعمول بها في الدراسات العليا المقارنة، كنظام الساعات المعتمدة، أو النقاط المعتمدة القابلة للتحويل أو غيرها، بما يكفل التناسق مع السائد عالميًا، وييسر انتقال الطلاب بين الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي والاعتراف المتبادل بالمقررات الدراسية التي تم إنجازها.

مادة (32): للجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي الحكومية تحصيل مقابل خدمات معملية ومكتبية وتكاليف استقدام أساتذة من خارج الجامعة، والإعداد لإجراءات مناقشة الرسائل والأطروحات الجامعية.
وتحدد اللائحة الداخلية للجامعة قيمة ذلك المقابل وتلك التكاليف، وطرق تحصيلها وأوجه صرفها، والرقابة عليها.


الفصل الرابع
شئون الطلاب والخريجين ورعايتهم

مادة (33): للطلاب الذين استوفوا متطلبات الالتحاق بالجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي الحق في الحصول على تعليم عالٍ ذي جودة مقننة، تكفله تلك الجامعات والمؤسسات في إطار رسالتها الوطنية، بما يساعدهم على المنافسة في سوق العمل محليًا ودوليًا

مادة (34): تكفل الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي، دون أي تمييز، احترام حرية الرأي والتعبير والإبداع الفكري للطلاب وتعميق الممارسة الديمقراطية ومستوى التثقيف السياسي لديهم، كما تكفل تمثيلهم في مجالسها ومجالس الكليات والمعاهد، وإشراكهم في كل ما يتعلق بشئون التعليم والأنشطة الجامعية، على النحو الذي تفصله اللائحة الداخلية للجامعة أو المؤسسة.

مادة (35): دون الإخلال بحق الكليات والمعاهد في تنظيم الدورات التأهيلية أو التدريبية ومنح الشهادة باجتيازها، يكون لها الترخيص للطلاب، الذين يرغبون في الاستماع، في حضور المحاضرات أو متابعة أنشطة المعامل أو التجارب لديها، وذلك دون اشتراط أي دراسات أو شهادات علمية مسبقة، دون أن يكون لهم حق أداء الامتحانات أو الحصول على شهادات أو درجة جامعية في ذلك.
وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون نظام الاستماع، وتحدد الرسوم المقررة لقاء ذلك.

مادة (36): تحرص الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي على رفع المهارات العملية للطلاب، وتحدد اللوائح الداخلية للكليات والمعاهد نظم وبرامج التدريب العملي الداخلي والخارجي في مواقع الإنتاج والخدمات، وعدد الساعات المخصصة لها، والدرجات الخاصة باجتيازها.

مادة (37): على الطلاب المشاركة في أعمال المؤتمرات والندوات وأنشطة التبادل الطلابي التي تنظمها الكليات والمعاهد، وذلك وفقا لأحكام اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون.

مادة (38): يكون لطلاب الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي لائحة عامة يشاركون في وضع أحكامها، وتكون بمثابة مدونة سلوك، تحدد كيفية رعايتهم، والدفاع عن مصالحهم،  وتنمية القيم الأخلاقية وترسيخ الوعي الوطني والقومي، وحقوق الإنسان والمواطنة لديهم، وصقل مواهبهم وتنمية شخصيتهم، وتنظم مختلف أنشطتهم الطلابية، بما يحقق الأهداف الوطنية والتنموية للبلاد من خلال العمل بروح الفريق، ويصدر بتلك اللائحة قرار من وزير التعليم العالي.

مادة (39): على الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي الخاضعة لأحكام هذا القانون وضع النظم الكفيلة برعاية الطلاب المتميزين علميًا وتحفيزهم، كما تولى اهتمامًا بالطلاب المتعثرين في دراستهم وتعمل على استنهاضهم ورفع كفاءتهم وتحصيلهم العلمي. كما تتخذ اللازم لمساعدة ودعم الطلاب ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة.
وتوضح اللائحة الداخلية لكل جامعة ومؤسسة التدابير والإجراءات التي تحقق ذلك.

مادة (40): للجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي أن تنشئ مركز لرعاية شئون الخرجين، يتواصل معهم، ويرشدهم إلى سبل إيجاد فرص العمل المناسبة، وتوفير برامج التدريب التي ترفع كفاءتهم، والتطوير المستدام لمهاراتهم، وتوجيههم إلى برامج الدراسات العليا الملائمة لمؤهلاتهم.
وتبين اللائحة الداخلية للجامعة أو المؤسسة النظام القانوني الإداري والمالي لهذا المركز.

(الباب السابع)

الأنشطة الطلابية

أولا: نصوص القانون
مادة (1)
يكون طلاب الكليات والمعاهد الجامعية بجميع الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي المقيدين بها اتحادات طلابية تكون هي التنظيمات الشرعية وتعبر عن أراء الطلاب، ويمارسون من خلالها كافة الأنشطة الطلابية، وهى التي ترعى مصالحهم وتقوم على تنظيم وكفالة ممارسة النشاط الطلابي . وتعد ممثلا للطلاب أمام الجهات المعنية.

مادة (2)
يشترط للترشيح لعضوية مجلس الاتحاد ولجانه المختلفة الشروط التالية:-
• التمتع بالجنسية المصرية.
• أن يكون مستجداً في فرقته الدراسية.
• مسدداً لرسوم الاتحاد.
• ألا يكون قد وقعت عليه عقوبة إدارية داخل الجامعة أو سبق الحكم عليه في جناية أو جنحه مخلة بالشرف والاعتبار ما لم يكن قد رد إليه اعتباره
• أن يكون له نشاط سابق فى اللجنة المرشح لها باستثناء الفرقة الأولى أو السنة الإعدادية الموجودة ببعض الكليات.
ويكون للطلبة الوافدين وطلبه الدراسات العليا المسددين لرسوم الاتحاد الحق في ممارسة كافة الأنشطة دون أن يكون لهم حق الانتخاب أو الترشيح.
وتنظم اللائحة التنفيذية إجراءات الانتخاب وتشكيل واختصاصات مجلس الاتحاد على مستوى الكلية أو المعهد أو المؤسسة التعليمية وأيضا اتحاد الطلاب على مستوى الجمهورية.
ثانياً : اللائحة التنفيذية
مادة (1)
يهدف تكوين الاتحادات الطلابية على مستوى الكلية او المعهد او المؤسسة التعليمية أو على المستوى القومي إلى :-
1. العمل على إعداد جيل قادر على تحمل المسئولية وخدمة الوطن.
2. تمثيل الطلاب في القرارات والسياسات المتعلقة بهم والدفاع عن مصالحهم وحقوقهم وتوصيل آرائهم إلى إدارة الكلية أو المعهد أو الجامعة (بحسب الأحوال) من خلال حضور أمين الاتحاد أو من ينوب عنه بكافة المجالس الجامعية المنصوص عليها بالقانون بعد توجيه الدعوة إليه لحضور مناقشة الموضوعات ذات الصلة بالطلاب.
3. توثيق الروابط بين جموع الطلاب من جهة وبينهم وبين أعضاء هيئات التدريس والعاملين ومد جسور التفاهم معهم من جهة أخرى.
4. الدفاع عن مصالح جموع الطلاب والتواصل مع الجهات المختلفة لتوفير وتحسين الخدمات المقدمة لهم.
5. تيسير ممارسة الطلاب للتعبير عن أرائهم بحرية تجاه القضايا المختلفة وتدعيم العلاقات مع المؤسسات العلمية والاتحادات الطلابية داخل الوطن وخارجه وكافة الجهات الخدمية للطلاب طبقاً للإجراءات القانونية في هذا الشأن.
6. تنمية القيم الروحية والأخلاقية وترسيخ الوعي الوطني والقومي وإعلاء قيمة الانتماء والولاء وتعميق أسس الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان والمواطنة لدى الطلاب بما يحقق الأهداف القومية والتنموية للبلاد من خلال العمل بروح الفريق.
7. صقل مواهب الطلاب وتنمية قدراتهم وتوظيفها بما يعود بالفائدة على الطالب ومؤسسته التعليمية والوطن.
8. تشجيع إقامة الأسر والجمعيات والنوادي العلمية وتنظيم أسلوب الاستفادة من طاقات ومهارات الطلاب ودعم أنشطتهم وتنمية قدراتهم الإبداعية،
9. تنظيم الأنشطة الطلابية الرياضية والاجتماعية والكشفية والفنية والثقافية والسياسية والتكنولوجية وغيرها وتوسيع قاعدة المشاركة وتحفيز الطلاب على المشاركة وتشجيع المتميزين فيها.
10. دعم شخصية الطالب بما يمكنه من القدرة على التفكير الحر الناضج وتأهيله لتحمل الواجبات والمسئوليات نحو وطنه.
11. وضع وتنظيم المشروعات والبرامج والمبادرات الطلابية التى تخدم أهداف الجامعة وتساهم بإيجابية فى بناء وتطوير المجتمع وصقل مهارات الطلاب.
12. العمل على حل مشاكل الطلاب وتوفير أسباب الراحة ووسائل المعيشة لهم داخل الجامعة وخارجها ومتابعة الشكاوى والتظلمات من طلاب الكليات والجامعات أمام الجهات الإدارية وتقديم كل سبل الدعم والمساعدة للطلاب أمام مجلس التأديب.
13. العمل على إبراز القيم المجتمعية الهادفة والالتزام بالتقاليد الجامعية فى كافة الأنشطة.
14. التواصل مع الجمعيات الأهلية ومنظمات المجتمع المدنى والمؤسسات الطلابية خارج الجامعة وعمل اتفاقيات تعاون معهم بموافقة الجهات المختصة وبما يعود بالنفع على الطلاب وبما لا يتعارض مع نصوص قانون التعليم العالى ولائحته التنفيذية.
ولطلاب التعليم المفتوح والدراسات العليا والوافدين المسددين لرسوم الاتحاد الحق فى ممارسة كافة أنشطة الاتحاد دون أن يكون لهم حق الانتخاب او التقدم للترشيح.
مادة (2)
يتم انتخاب مجالس الاتحادات ولجانها سنوياً خلال ستة أسابيع من بدء الدراسة فى كل عام دراسى ويصدر قرار من وزير التعليم العالى بتحديد مواعيد الانتخابات بناءاً على اقتراح المجلس الأعلى للجامعات قبل الموعد المحدد ويقترح طلاب كل جامعة تحديد المواعيد التفصيلية ويعتمدها رئيس الجامعة قبل بدء إجراءات الانتخابات بأسبوع، ويحق لكل طالب مقيد فى فرقته الإدلاء بصوته ، ولا يجوز استخدام الشعارات الطائفية او الفئوية او الحزبية فى الانتخابات.
مادة (3)
يشترط لصحة الانتخابات في لجان اتحاد طلاب الكليات والمعاهد حضور 50% على الأقل من الطلاب الذين لهم حق الانتخاب في كل فرقة دراسية . يعلن فوز المرشح الحاصل على اعلي الأصوات وفى حالة التساوي تتم الإعادة بحضور اى عدد من الطلاب بين المرشحين الحاصلين على اعلي الأصوات وفى حالة التساوي بينهما يتم إجراء القرعة.
مادة (4)
يشكل مجلس اتحاد طلاب الكلية أو المعهد سنوياً من :-
- الرئيس ونائب الرئيس ويتم انتخابهما مباشرة من طلاب جميع الفرق الدراسية.
- الأمناء والأمناء المساعدين للجان ويتم انتخابهما من بين أعضاء اللجنة التي تضم في عضويتها عضوين ممثلين لكل فرقة دراسية يتم انتخابهم مباشرة من طلاب كل فرقة دراسية .
- يراعى عدم ازدواج المناصب ويتم تصعيد التالي في عدد الأصوات.
يختص رئيس مجلس اتحاد طلاب الكلية مايلى:-
- تنسيق العمل بين الجان.
- اعتماد محاضر جلسات مجالس الاتحاد والمؤتمر العام
يضم اتحاد طلاب الكلية أو المعهد أو الجامعة اللجان الآتية والتي تنفذ الأنشطة المختصة بها تحت إشراف الإدارة الجامعية المعنية وذلك على النحو التالي :-
1. لجنة الأسر وتختص بما يلى:-
- إنشاء الأسر وتنظيم العمل بها وأنشطتها ولوائح داخلية لتنظيم عمل الأسر والأنشطة الطلابية وللأسر حرية اختيار الهيكل التنظيمي الذي يتناسب مع طبيعة عملها بما لا يتعارض مع اللوائح والقوانين الجامعية.
- تشجيع تكوين الأسر والأنشطة الطلابية والتنسيق وتقديم الدعم الفني وتنظيم المسابقات فيما بينها.
- تقديم الدعم الفني والمادي للمبادرات الطلابية.
- تنظيم الأسر الطلابية الرحلات والمعسكرات الثقافية والاجتماعية والترفيهية التي تساعد على تعريف الطالب بمعالم مصر والعالم والترويح عن النفس وغيرها، ويتم تكوين الأسر الطلابية بمجرد الإخطار حال توافر الشروط اللازمة لتكوين الأسر، ولا يجوز إنشائها على أساس حزبي أو طائفي.

2. لجنة النشاط الرياضي، وتختص بمايلى:-
- تشجيع تكوين الفرق الرياضية وتهيئة الفرص الملائمة لممارسة الأنشطة الرياضية المختلفة عن طريق توفير المنشات والأدوات الرياضية.
- الإشراف على المسابقات الرياضية.
- ترشيح المدربين المعتمدين فى الاتحادات الرياضية بعد موافقة مجلس اتحاد الطلاب.
3. اللجنة الثقافية: وتختص بما يلي :-
- تنمية الوعي بقضايا الوطن بما يرسخ مفاهيم المواطنة والديمقراطية.
- نشر ثقافة حقوق الإنسان وإطلاق طاقات الطلاب الفكرية والإبداعية والثقافية .
- ترسيخ قيم المشاركة الايجابية التي تسهم فى تنمية الوعي السياسي والاجتماعي لدى الطلاب للإلمام بقضايا الوطن والأمة العربية والإسلامية.
- إطلاق حرية الطلاب فى ممارسة التوعية السياسية والمشاركة الايجابية في الحالة السياسية.
- اقتراح التواصل مع مختلف الاتجاهات السياسية لتكوين رؤى بشأن القضايا العامة.
- إصدار المجلات والنشرات وتنظيم المحاضرات والندوات والمؤتمرات والمناظرات الثقافية وورش العمل واستضافة الشخصيات العامة.

4. اللجنة الفنية، وتختص بما يلي:-
- صقل مواهب الطلاب الفنية.
- تحفيز الطلاب على المشاركة في أنواع الفنون المختلفة عن طريق الدعم المالي والفني
- الإشراف على المسابقات الفنية المختلفة.
- العمل على الارتقاء بالذوق العام وتنمية الحس الجمالي لدى الطلاب

5. لجنة الجوالة والخدمة العامة، وتختص بما يلي:-
- تنظيم أوجه النشاط الكشفي من رحلات ودورات تدريبية على أسس ومبادئ الحركة الكشفية على المستوى المحلى والقومي والدولي.
- تنفيذ برامج تخدم البيئة بما يساهم في تنمية المجتمع والعمل على اشتراك الطلاب والجمعيات المختلفة ذات الصلة بالنشاط البيئي في تنفيذها.
- التواصل مع الجمعيات الكشفية لدعم الحركة الكشفية داخل الكلية او الجامعة.

6. لجنة النشاط الاجتماعي والرحلات، وتختص بما يلي:-
- تنظيم الرحلات والمعسكرات والحفلات للتعارف وإحياء المناسبات القومية والدينية لتوطيد الروابط الاجتماعية وبث روح التعاون بين الطلاب وبين أعضاء هيئة التدريس ومعاونيهم والعاملين بالكلية أو المعهد.
- العمل على تقديم الخدمات وتوفير الرعاية الطلابية.
- العمل على توفير الدعم الاجتماعي لغير القادرين وذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة .
7. لجنة النشاط العلمي والتكنولوجي، وتختص بما يلي:-
- عقد الندوات والمحاضرات والمبادرات العلمية بهدف تنمية القدرات العلمية والمهارات العملية والتكنولوجية.
- نشر المعرفة إنتاجياً وتطبيقياً عن طريق نوادي العلوم والجمعيات العلمية.
- توفير فرص التبادل والتدريب العملي للطلاب.
- المشاركة فى تنظيم المؤتمرات والندوات العلمية بالكلية
يختار مجلس اتحاد الكلية أحد أعضاءه للحضور مع الطلاب أثناء انعقاد مجالس التأديب الابتدائية.
مادة (5)
يشكل مجلس اتحاد طلاب الجامعة سنوياً من:-
1. الرئيس ونائب الرئيس، ويتم انتخابهما من بين رؤساء الاتحادات ونوابهم بالكليات والمعاهد، ويتم التصويت من خلال أعضاء جميع مجالس اتحادات طلاب الكليات وأعضاء اللجان تحت إشراف اللجنة المشكلة برئاسة نائب رئيس الجامعة لشئون التعليم والطلاب.
2. الأمناء والأمناء المساعدين للجان، ويتم انتخابهم من بين الأمناء، والأمناء المساعدين للجان المناظرة بالكيات والمعاهد.
3. يراعى عدم ازدواج المناصب مع تصعيد المرشح التالي في عدد الأصوات.
يشكل مؤتمر عام الجامعة سنوياً من:-
1. مجلس اتحاد الجامعة
2. الأمناء والأمناء المساعدين للجان بالكليات.
ويقترح مجلس الاتحاد ترشيح اثنين من أعضاء هيئة التدريس لكل لجنة من لجان المجلس من ذوى الخبرة في مجال نشاط اللجنة إلى رئيس الجامعة ليختار من بينهم مستشاراً للجنة للعمل تحت إشراف نائب رئيس الجامعة لشئون التعليم والطلاب.
تشكل لجنة برئاسة نائب رئيس الجامعة لشئون التعليم والطلاب وعضوية أحد أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعة ومدير عام رعاية الشباب وعضوين من أعضاء مجلس الاتحاد أحدهم رئيس الاتحاد لاختيار هيئة إدارية معاونة لمجلس الاتحاد، وكذلك مدير مالي من العاملين بالجامعة وفى حالة الاختلاف بين أعضاء اللجنة يتم اللجوء بالتصويت .
ويجوز لمجلس الاتحاد الاستعانة بموظفين من إدارات رعاية الشباب بكليات الجامعة للعمل بالسكرتارية التنفيذية للاتحاد بعد موافقة الجهات المختصة.
للمجلس الحق في منح العضوية الشرفية للخريجين الذين كان لهم دور ريادي في العمل الطلابي، وذلك بما لا يزيد عن ثلاثة أعضاء سنوياً دون أن يكون لهم حق التصويت في الجلسات.
مادة (6)
يختص رئيس اتحاد طلاب الجامعة بما يلى:-
1. تنسيق العمل بين اللجان
2. اعتماد محاضر جلسات مجالس الاتحاد وجلسات المؤتمر العام.
يختص مجلس اتحاد طلاب الجامعة بما يلى:-
1. اعتماد برامج عمل لجان مجلس الاتحاد
2. توزيع الاعتمادات المالية الخاصة بالاتحاد على اللجان
3. التوصية بقبول ما يرد من تبرعات وإعانات وهبات وحقوق رعاية وإيداعها في حساب الاتحاد متى كانت بهدف تحقيق إغراض الاتحاد.
4. وضع قواعد لتنظيم عمل لجانه المختلفة بما لا يتعارض مع أحكام القوانين واللوائح المنظمة.
5. إبداء الرأى فى مكافآت أعضاء رعاية الشباب والمشاركين في الإشراف على الأنشطة الطلابية في ضوء الجهد الذي يبذله كل منهم.
6. إعداد قوائم بأسماء الطلاب المشاركين في الأنشطة والمطالبة برفع الغياب في فترة النشاط في خلال أسبوع من نهايته.
7. اختيار احد أعضاءه للحضور مع الطلاب إثناء انعقاد مجالس التأديب الاستثنائية.
وتعتبر قرارات المجالس سارية فور اعتمادها من السلطة المختصة خلال أسبوع ويقوم نائب رئيس الجامعة لشئون التعليم والطلاب بإبلاغها للجهات المعنية لتنفيذها.

يختص مؤتمر عام الجامعة بما يلى:-
1. رسم سياسة الاتحاد
2. إبداء الرأى فى الموازنات السنوية و الحسابات الختامية للاتحاد.
3. الإشراف على الاتحادات الطلابية بكليات ومعاهد الجامعة وتذليل ما قد يعترض عملهم من عقبات.
4. العمل على توثيق العلاقة مع الاتحادات الطلابية بكليات ومعاهد الجامعة والتنسيق فيما بينها.
مادة (7)
يشكل المؤتمر العام لاتحاد طلاب مصر من:-
المؤتمرات العامة لاتحادات الجامعات الحكومية المصرية
يختص المؤتمر بما يلي:-
1. إقرار جدول الأعمال.
2. رسم السياسة العامة للاتحاد.
3. مناقشة تقارير المكتب التنفيذي عن الفترة السابقة.
4. أبداء الرأى فى ميزانية الاتحاد واعتماد حسابها الختامي.
5. إقرار المبادئ والقواعد والأحكام اللازمة لخطة عمل الاتحاد العام.
6. اقتراح تعديل اللائحة الطلابية وذلك بناءً على طلب مقدم من ثلث عدد أعضاء المؤتمر العام ويقره الثلثان.
مادة (8)
يشكل المجلس العام لاتحاد طلاب مصر من:-
1. رئيس ونائب ورئيس اتحاد طلاب كل جامعة حكومية وخاصة وأهلية.
2. عضوين ممثلين لجامعة الأزهر وعضوين ممثلين للمعاهد العليا للجامعات الخاصة.
3. وللمجلس الاقتراح فى دعوة من يرى الاستعانة بهم لحضور جلساته,
ويختص المجلس العام بما يلى:-
1. وضع الخطة اللازمة لتنفيذ قرارات المؤتمر العام والإشراف على تنفيذها ومتابعة أداء المكتب التنفيذي.
2. إبداء الرأى فى ميزانية الاتحاد العام على أن يتم اعتماد الحساب الختامي من السلطة المختصة.
ينتخب رئيس اتحاد طلاب مصر ونائبه من أعضاء مجلس اتحاد طلاب مصر على أن يختص رئيس الاتحاد بما يلى:-
1. تمثيل الاتحاد العام أمام كافة الجهات
2. الإشراف على تنفيذ قرارات الاتحاد العام (المؤتمر العام لاتحاد طلاب مصر والمجلس العام لاتحاد طلاب مصر والمكتب التنفيذي لاتحاد طلاب مصر).
3. الدعوة لانعقاد جلسات واجتماعات الاتحاد العام للمؤتمر العام لطلاب مصر والمجلس العام لاتحاد طلاب مصر والمكتب التنفيذي ورئاسة تلك الاجتماعات.
4. إبداء الرأي فى النواحي المالية للاتحاد فى حدود قواعد اللائحة المالية وقرارات الاتحاد العام (المؤتمر العام لطلاب مصر والمجلس العام لاتحاد طلاب مصر والمكتب التنفيذي).
يكون لاتحاد طلاب مصر مقر فى القاهرة الكبرى تعده وزارة التعليم العالى .
تلتزم مجالس الاتحادات كل بمستواه بتشكيل لجنة خاصة مهمتها الرقابة والتقييم والمتابعة والعمل على تحسين الأداء وذلك فى غضون أسبوعين من اعلان نتيجة انتخابات الاتحاد المعنى.
تختص هذه اللجنة بتقييم تنفيذ أنشطة ومشاريع الاتحاد وتجميع بصفة دورية وتوزيع نتائج هذا التقييم إلى مجلس الاتحاد العام والمؤتمر العام في صورة توصيات، وتشكل هذه اللجنة بحد أقصى من خمسة إفراد من أعضاء المؤتمر العام للاتحاد، ويجوز لمجلس الاتحاد التنسيق مع السلطة المختصة دعوة شخصيات عامة لحضور إحدى جلسات الاتحاد لإبداء رأى متخصص في بعض القضايا دون أن يكون لهم حق التصويت، ويختار وزير التعليم العالي بناءاً على اقتراح المجلس الأعلى للجامعات مستشاراً من أعضاء هيئة التدريس لكل لجنة من لجان الاتحاد.
مادة (9)
يجب إخطار مجلس اتحاد الطلاب باى نشاط طلابي قبل إقامته بمدة لاتقل عن 7 أيام للتنسيق مع الأنشطة الأخرى.
ويجوز لمجلس الاتحاد بأغلبية الثلثين رفض إقامة اى نشاط فى حالة مخالفته لأهداف الاتحاد المنصوص عليها في اللائحة التنفيذية ويتم إبلاغ وكيل الكلية او المعهد ونائب رئيس الجامعة لشئون التعليم والطلاب (بحسب الأحوال) لاتخاذ ما يلزم لإيقاف النشاط.
مادة (10)
يقترح مجلس اتحاد طلاب مصر بالتنسيق مع الاتحاد الرياضي للجامعات القرارات اللازمة لتنظيم كافة الأنشطة القومية التي يتنافس فيها منتخبات الجامعات المصرية أو تشترك فيها المنتجات الموجودة للجامعات المصرية مع المؤسسات المماثلة بالدول الأخرى، ويتابع مجلس اتحاد طلاب الجامعات المصرية تنفيذ تلك القرارات.
مادة (11)
1. يحصل من كل طالب من الطلاب النظاميين وطلاب التعليم المفتوح والوافدين والدراسات العليا بكليات ومعاهد الجامعة الخاضعة لقانون تنظيم الجامعات اشتراك سنوي يحدده المجلس الأعلى للجامعات وذلك لقاء الخدمات الاجتماعية والثقافية والرياضية والفنية وغيرها في ضوء ما تقترحه مجالس اتحادات الطلاب، على إن توزع المحصلة على النحو التالي:-
• (70%) لاتحاد طلاب الكلية أو المعهد.
• (25%) لاتحاد طلاب الجامعة.
• (5%) لاتحاد طلاب مصر.
لا يجوز الإعفاء من هذه المبالغ.
2. يجوز بقرار من مجلس الجامعة المختصة تحديد نسبة من مصادر الدخل بالكلية أو الجامعة لدعم الاتحادات الطلابية توزيع على النحو التالى :-
• (70%) لاتحاد طلاب الكلية او المعهد.
• (25%) لاتحاد طلاب الجامعة.
• (5%) لاتحاد طلاب مصر.
يشكل المجلس التنفيذي لاتحاد طلاب مصر من سبعة أعضاء من بينهم الرئيس ونائب الرئيس وينتخب باقي الأعضاء مجلس اتحاد طلاب مصر.
مادة (12)
1. تسقط عضوية الاتحاد عن كل عضو يتخلف عن حضور اجتماعات مجلس الاتحاد أو اللجان لثلاث جلسات متتالية أو خمس غير متتالية دون عذر يقبله المجلس ويقوم المجلس بانتخاب عضو بديل في مدة لا تزيد عن خمسة عشر يوما ( من تاريخ سقوط العضوية ) في ذات المنصب.
2. مع عدم الإخلال بالعقوبات الجنائية والجزاءات التأديبية المقررة قانونا يجوز لمجلس الإتحاد أن يوقع على عضو الإتحاد الذي يثبت فى حقه مخالفة القواعد المنظمة للاتحادات الطلابية أو التقاليد المرعية أو الإخلال بسمعة الإتحاد أو الإضرار بمصالحه أو فقدان شرط الخلق القويم وحسن السمعة وبعد التحقق وسماع أقواله إحدى العقوبات التالية:-
أ. لفت النظر.
ب. وقف العضو عن ممارسة أنشطة الإتحاد لمدة أقصاها شهران.
ج. إسقاط العضوية عن المستوى الذي يشغله.
3. ولا تعتبر العقوبة نهائية إلا بعد اعتمادها من لجنة خماسية تضم ثلاثة من أعضاء مجلس الإتحاد المعني وعضواً قانونياً من الإدارة القانونية بالجامعة ينتدب لهذا الغرض وبرئاسة أحد أساتذة كليات الحقوق.
4. وللجنة إقرار العقوبة أو تخفيضها أو إلغائها في حدود العقوبات المنصوص عليها.
5. وفي حالة إسقاط العضوية لأحد أعضاء المؤتمر العام لإتحاد الطلاب على أي من مستوياته يعين الطالب الذي يليه في عدد الأصوات التي حصل عليها بالانتخاب.
6. يجوز لثلث أعضاء مجلس الإتحاد تقديم طلب لسحب الثقة من رئيس الإتحاد أو نائبه ويتم الموافقة بأغلبية الثلثين من مجلس الإتحاد.
7. يعين وزير التعليم العالي أو من يفوضه مديرا مالياً وسكرتارية تنفيذية لمجلس الإتحاد بناءاً على اقتراح مجلس الإتحاد، ويختص المكتب بمتابعة تنفيذ قرارات مجلس إتحاد جامعات طلاب مصر.
مادة (13)
1. تعقد جلسات مجالس الاتحادات الطلابية ولجانها المختلفة برئاسة رئيس المجلس وفي حالة غيابه تعقد برئاسة نائبه، ويعتبر الانعقاد قانونياً بحضور أكثر من نصف أعضاء المجلس أو اللجنة وتؤجل الجلسة لمدة 48 ساعة في حالة عدم اكتمال النصاب.
2. يتولى رئيس المجلس التنسيق بين لجان الإتحاد.
3. يعد رئيس المجلس جدول الأعمال ويوجه الدعوة للانعقاد، ويتابع تنفيذ القرارات ويمكن توجيه الدعوة لانعقاد المجلس بموافقة ثلثي أعضائه.
4. تكون قرارات المجلس أو اللجان صحيحة إذا صدرت بأغلبية أصوات الحاضرين من الطلاب، وتسري هذه القرارات فور اعتمادها من السلطة المختصة خلال أسبوع من صدورها واستيفائها لكافة الشروط القانونية اللازمة للتنفيذ.
5. يقوم وكيل الكلية أو المعهد أو نائب رئيس الجامعة المختص أو وزير التعليم العالي، وبحسب الأحوال بتبليغ قرارات المجلس فور اعتمادها للجهات المعنية لتنفيذها خلال أسبوع من تاريخ صدورها مستوفية لكافة الشروط القانونية.

مادة (14)
1. تتكون إيرادات الاتحادات الطلابية مما يلي :-
2. نصيب كل اتحاد مما يحصل من الطلاب وفقاً للنسب المذكورة.
3. المنح والهبات التي يقترح قبولها مجلس الإتحاد طبقاً للقوانين.
4. الدعم الذي تقدمه الدولة والجامعة.
5. نسبة تحددها مجالس الجامعات من إيرادات الوحدات ذات الطابع الخاص (التعليم المفتوح والبرامج الدراسية الجديدة التي تحقق أرباحاً ....الخ).
6. إيرادات حقوق الرعاية من الشركات والمؤسسات والهيئات العامة والخاصة التي تقترح مجالس الاتحادات قبولها بما لا يخل بالتقاليد والأعراف والقيم الجامعية وبعد اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية والمالية في هذا الشأن.
7. ويقدم الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات تقريراً دورياً عن مراجعة التصرفات المالية للاتحادات الطلابية، ترسل إلى رئيس الجامعة ويتم الإعلان عنها في مكان واضح للطلاب فور إرسالها لاتحادات الكليات أو المعاهد أو الجامعات ويتم الإعلان عن تقارير ميزانية إتحاد طلاب مصر.
ويجوز لعميد الكلية أو المعهد أو رئيس المعهد أو وزير التعليم العالي "بحسب الأحوال" تكليف أحد المحاميين القانونيين لمراجعة الحساب الختامي لإتحاد الطلاب، وفي حالة ثبوت أي مخالفات مالية على المحاسب إبلاغ السلطات المختصة لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية.
8. تعد أموال الاتحادات الطلابية أموالاً عامة.

مادة (15)
يصدر وزير التعليم العالي اللائحة الإدارية والمالية المنظمة لعمل الاتحادات الطلابية بناءاً على المقترحات المقدمة من إتحاد طلاب مصر.

الباب الثامن
ضمان الجودة وتقييم الأداء
في مؤسسات التعليم العالي


مادة (1)
تخضع الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي التي يسري عليها هذا القانون لنظام ضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد وفقا للقانون المنظم لذلك.
مادة (2)
يتم تطبيق نظام ضمان الجودة الشاملة وتقييم الأداء في مؤسسات التعليم العالي بهدف الارتقاء بالأداء بها ورفع جودة المخرجات التعليمية والبحثية طبقاً لرؤيتها ورسالتها وأهدافها وذلك من خلال:-
1. التقييم المستمر والعادل لجميع مستويات الأداء في المؤسسة التعليمية ووحداتها وفقا للمعايير القومية التي تصدرها أو تقرها الهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد.
2. تحديث وتطوير آليات الإدارة في مؤسسات التعليم العالي لتحسين جودة الأداء.
3. التطوير المستمر للبرامج الأكاديمية والمناهج الدراسية في إطار المعايير القومية الأكاديمية المرجعية المعتمدة من الهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد.
4. تنمية ثقافة التميز والجودة داخل مؤسسات التعليم العالي وخارجها في ضوء معايير ضمان الجودة التي أصدرتها أو أقرتها الهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد.
5. تحقيق متطلبات الجودة الشاملة والمعايير القومية والعالمية للتعليم العالي بما يضمن اعتماد الدرجات العلمية الممنوحة من مؤسسات التعليم العالي المصرية والاعتراف الخارجي بها.
6. كتابة تقارير سنوية لتقييم جميع جوانب الأداء موضح فيها نقاط القوة والنقاط التي تحتاج إلى تحسين لكل مؤسسة تعليمية.
مادة (3)
يتم تحديد موازنة مؤسسات التعليم العالي بناء على التقارير الدورية لتقييم الأداء والجودة.
مادة (4)
تشارك الهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد المجالس العليا للمؤسسات التعليمية في الاعتراف بالكليات والبرامج الجديدة وإجراء الزيارات الاولية في ضوء المعايير المرجعية التي أصدرتها أو أقرتها الهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد للبرامج التعليمية.
مادة (5)
يجري ضمان الجودة وتقييم الأداء في مؤسسات التعليم العالي على مستويين:-
• نظام داخلي لضمان الجودة لتقييم الأداء تقوم به الجامعة على مختلف مستوياتها ووحداتها وتلتزم كل جامعة أو مؤسسة من مؤسسات التعليم العالي بعمل نظام داخلي لضمان الجودة بها وكذلك جميع الوحدات التابعة لها، مع تحديد نظام للمتابعة والتقييم الداخلي.
• نظام خارجي لضمان الجودة والاعتماد في مصر تنهض به الهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد ويكون على المؤسسة التعليمية التواصل مع الهيئة القومية لضمان الجودة في كافة شئون ضمان جودة الأداء والدعم الفني والتنمية المهنية والتدريب بالجامعة.
مادة (6)
ينشأ في كل مؤسسة تعليمية مركز لضمان الجودة وتقييم الأداء، ويكون له كيان واضح في الهيكل التنظيمي يتبع رئيس المؤسسة مباشرة وتكون له موازنة مالية معتمدة ولائحة تنفيذية ويتمتع بالصلاحيات الضرورية، ويكون مسئولا عن النظام الداخلي لضمان الجودة وتقييم الأداء بها والوحدات التابعة لها.
مادة (7)
تنشأ درجة مدير لضمان الجودة وتقييم الأداء بالمؤسسة التعليمية يتم تعيينه عن طريق الإعلان من بين أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالمؤسسة في ضوء معايير محددة ومعلنة وشفافة ويكون عضوا دائما لشئون ضمان الجودة بمجلس المؤسسة التعليمية وممثلا ومنسقا لضمان الجودة لدى الهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد.
مادة (8)
ينشأ في كل كلية/ معهد داخل المؤسسة التعليمية وحدة لضمان الجودة وتقييم الأداء تتبع مركز ضمان الجودة في المؤسسة، ويكون لها كيان واضح في الهيكل التنظيمي للكلية/المعهد وتتبع عميد الكلية/المعهد مباشرة وتكون لها موازنة مالية معتمدة ولائحة تنفيذية ولها كافة الصلاحيات وتكون مسئولة عن النظام الداخلي لضمان الجودة وتقييم الأداء بها.
مادة (9)
تنشأ درجة مدير لوحدة ضمان الجودة وتقييم الأداء بالكلية/المعهد يتم تعيينه عن طريق الإعلان من بين أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالكلية في ضوء معايير محددة ومعلنة وشفافة ويكون عضواً دائما لشئون ضمان الجودة بمجلس الكلية/المعهد وممثلا ومنسقا لضمان الجودة لدى مركز ضمان الجودة بالجامعة ويتابع عمليات المراجعة الداخلية لجميع جوانب الأداء بالكلية.
مادة (10)
تنشأ درجة منسق ضمان الجودة وتقييم الأداء في كل قسم أكاديمي بالكلية يتم تعيينه عن طريق الإعلان من بين أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالقسم في ضوء معايير محددة ومعلنة وشفافة ويكون عضوا دائما لشئون ضمان الجودة بمجلس القسم وممثلا ومنسقا لضمان الجودة لدى مجلس شئون ضمان الجودة وتقييم الأداء بالكلية ويتابع عمليات المراجعة الداخلية لجميع جوانب الفاعلية التعليمية بالقسم (ضمان جودة البرامج والمقررات والامتحانات وتوافق المعايير الأكاديمية المرجعية التي أصدرتها أو أقرتها الهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم للبرامج مع مخرجات التعلم المستهدفة للمقررات).
مادة (11)
تلتزم كل جامعة أو مؤسسة من مؤسسات التعليم العالي بوضع إستراتيجية متكاملة لها وللوحدات التابعة لها لضمان الجودة وتقييم الأداء والاعتماد، تتسم بالمرونة والقابلية  للتطبيق والمتابعة الدورية، ويتم تحديثها كل خمس سنوات وذلك في إطار القوانين والتشريعات التي تقرها الدولة والتي تنظم ضمان الجودة واعتماد المؤسسات التعليمية، وتؤكد في إستراتيجيتها على تميزها طبقاً لرؤيتها ورسالتها وأهدافها المعلنة.
مادة (12)
تقوم كل مؤسسة من مؤسسات التعليم العالي بالتنسيق مع لجان القطاع المختصة بالمجلس الأعلى للجامعات بإعداد منظومة المعايير الأكاديمية المرجعية للبرامج التعليمية، وكذلك وضع خطط تطبيقها ومتابعتها وتحديثها وذلك في إطار يتوافق مع المعايير القومية الأكاديمية المرجعية الصادرة عن الهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد.
مادة (13)
تلتزم المؤسسات التعليمية الخاضعة لأحكام هذا القانون بالتقدم للحصول على الاعتماد من الهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد مرة كل خمس سنوات وذلك طبقاً لخطة زمنية تحددها المجالس العليا المختصة التي تتبعها تلك المؤسسات.
مادة (14)
تلتزم كل مؤسسة من مؤسسات التعليم العالي بإعلان تقرير المراجعة الخارجية لضمان الجودة الذي تعدها الهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد، وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية طريقة ووسيلة الإعلان.
مادة (15)
تلتزم كل مؤسسة من مؤسسات التعليم العالي بوضع نظام لمتابعة الخريجين والتأكد من مدى جودة مخرجات التعليم ومدى تحقيقه لمتطلبات سوق العمل والحصول على فرص عمل أفضل، وذلك في إطار من التعاون ومشاركة الأطراف المعنية بالتعليم العالي ومخرجاته في تحقيق الجودة المطلوبة.
مادة (16)
تضع مؤسسات التعليم العالي الضوابط والقواعد التي تحدد أسس المساءلة القانونية للعاملين الأكاديميين والإداريين والفنيين بها، وذلك استنادا إلى التقارير الدورية لتقييم الأداء وتقارير ضمان الجودة الداخلية والخارجية.
مادة (17)
يلتزم كل عميد كلية/معهد بتقديم تقرير سنوي إلى رئيس المؤسسة ويلتزم كل رئيس قسم بتقديم تقرير سنوي إلى عميد الكلية أو المعهد عن سير العمل في قسمه ومدى التزام أعضاء هيئة التدريس ومعاونيهم بأداء واجباتهم المشار إليها في المادة السابقة وتلتزم الجامعة التي يتم اعتمادها وكذلك الكليات المعتمدة لدى الهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد.
مادة (18)
يتولى وزير التعليم العالي تحديد أجل لاستيفاء المؤسسات المعايير المعتمدة والتقدم للحصول على شهادة الاعتماد فإذا لم تتقدم المؤسسة للحصول على هذه الشهادة خلال  الأجل المحدد أو أسفرت عملية التقويم عن عدم استيفائها المعايير المعتمدة خلال المدة المحددة يكون للوزير المختص بالتشاور مع الهيئة اتخاذ أحد الإجراءات أو التدابير المناسبة لتصحيح أوضاع المؤسسة ومن قبيل ذلك تأهيل المؤسسة على نفقتها أو إلزامها بتغيير الإدارة أو إيقاف قبول طلاب جدد بالأقسام المختلفة للمؤسسة حتى تتم استيفاء كافة المعايير وذلك خلال عام دراسي واحد.
مادة (19)
إذا لم تحقق وحدات المؤسسة التعليمية معايير ضمان الجودة، ولم تحصل الاعتماد من الهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد على مدى دورتين متتاليتين ( عشر سنوات ) يكون للوزير المسئول عن التعليم العالي بعد العرض على المجلس المختص اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لضمان جودة التعليم في هذه الوحدات.
مادة (20)
تلتزم كل مؤسسة تعليمية بوضع نظام لمتابعة الخريجين والتأكد من مدى جودة مخرجات التعليم ومدى تحقيقه لمتطلبات سوق العمل والحصول على فرص عمل أفضل وذلك في إطار من التعاون ومشاركة المستفيدين والمهتمين بالتعليم العالي ومخرجاته في تحقيق الجودة المطلوبة.


الباب التاسع
فى الشئون المالية


مادة 187:
مع موافقة حكم المادة (8) يعد مجلس الجامعة مشروع موازنة الجامعة على ان يخصص للبحث العلمى قسم خاص منها بأبوابه المختلفة . ويتولى رئيس الجامعة عرضها بعد موافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات , على جهات الاختصاص وفقا للقانون .
مادة 188:
تشتمل تقديرات الإيرادات السنوية لموازنة الجامعة على أموالها المنقولة والثابتة والتبرعات والرسوم وسائر الإيرادات من اى مورد كان إعانة الحكومة .
كما تشتمل تقديرات النفقات السنوية للموازنة الأجور والنفقات الجارية والتحويلية والاستثمارية التى يتم إعدادها على نمط أعداد موازنة الهيئات العامة .
مادة 189:
تتصرف الجامعة فى أموالها وتدير بنفسها بما فى ذلك المساهمة فى إنشاء ودعم الجامعة الأهلية والقيام بالمشروعات ذات الطبيعة التعليمية أو البحثية او الابتكارية , وإنشاء برامج جديدة للتعليم الموازى وغيرها من البرامج والمشروعات الخدمية من اجل توفير موارد للجامعة للنهوض بأغراضها فى التعليم والبحث العلمى والتقنية وخدمة المجتمع .
ويخضع التصرف فى أموال الجامعة وإدارة هذه الأموال ونظام حسابات الجامعة لأحكام اللوائح المالية والحسابية التى تصدر بقرار من وزير التعليم العالى بالتنسيق مع وزير المالية بعد اخذ راى مجلس الجامعة وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .
مادة 190:
للجامعة حق البت فى استيراد احتياجاتها من الخارج فى حدود الحصة النقدية المخصصة لها وطبقا للوائح المعمول بها فى هذا الشأن بالجامعة .
مادة 192 :
مع مراعاة أحكام قوانين الجامعة ولوائحها :
(1) يطبق مجلس الجامعة دون الرجوع إلى وزير المالية أو الجهاز المركزي للتنظيم والإدارة للوائح الخاصة بأعضاء هيئة التدريس وتكون قراراته فى ذلك نهائية ونافذة .
(2) يطبق رئيس الجامعة دون الرجوع إلى وزير المالية او الجهاز المركزى للتنظيم والإدارة القواعد المالية المعمول بها فى حق جميع العاملين بالجامعة من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس والمدرسين المساعدين والمعيدين .
(3) لمجلس الجامعة سلطة نقل وظائف أعضاء هيئة التدريس والمدرسين المساعدين والمعيدين من قسم إلى آخر فى ذات الكلية أو المعهد أو من كلية أو معهد إلى كلية أخرى أو من معهد آخر فى الجامعة مع إخطار وزارة المالية والجهاز المركزى للتنظيم والإدارة .
وبتعيين إرسال القرارات التى توجب القوانين أن تصدر بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية إلى وزير التعليم العالى لاتخاذ اللازم فى شانها.
مادة 193:
لرئيس الجامعة سلطة الوزير المنصوص عليها فى القوانين واللوائح الخاصة بالنسبة للعاملين الذين تطبق عليهم أحكام القانون رقم 81 لسنة 2016 م .
مادة 194 :
لرئيس الجامعة ونوابه وعمداء الكليات والمعاهد وأمين الجامعة ، كل من دائرة اختصاصه سلطة نقل الاعتمادات من بند إلى آخر فى موازنة الجامعة ، وذلك وفقاً لأحكام اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون المقررة لموازنة الهيئات العامة .
مادة 195 :
مرتبات رئيس الجامعة ونوابه وأمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات وأعضاء هيئة التدريس وبدلاتهم ومعاشاتهم ومرتبات المدرسين المساعدين وبدلاتهم وقواعد تطبيقها على الحاليين منهم مبينة بالجدول المرافق لهذا القانون .

جدول الوظائف والمرتبات والبدلات الشهرية
لأعضاء هيئة التدريس والوظائف المعاونة بالجامعة
( بالجنية المصرى )
الوظيفة المرتب الشهرى المرتبات الشهرية الإضافية العلاوات الدورية السنوية
بدل جامعة بدل خاص بدل تمثيل
أ‌- أعضاء هيئة التدريس
رئيس الجامعة 30000 5000 ربط ثابت
نائب رئيس الجامعة 25000 4000 ربط ثابت
عميد الكلية أو المعهد 500 3000
وكيل الكلية أو المهد 500 2000
رئيس مجلس القسم 500 1000
أستاذ 16200-24330 500 500
أستاذ مساعد 13080 – 20640 400 400
مدرس 9600 – 17880 350 350
ب‌- وظائف معاونة لأعضاء هيئة التدريس :
مدرس مساعد 6960 – 14400 300 300
معيد 5160 - 11760 200 200


قواعد تطبيق المرتبات والبدلات والمعاشات :
1- تستحق علاوة الدورية السنوية فى أول يوليو التالى لتاريخ مرور عام على التعيين فى إحدى وظائف هيئة التدريس او وظيفة مدرس مساعد او معيد أو من تاريخ مرور سنة على استحقاق العلاوة الدورية السابقة .
2- بالنسبة للعلاوة الدورية التى تستحق فى يوليو سنة 2016 تصرف وفقاً للقواعد التالية :
أ‌- يحدد موعد آخر علاوة دورية صرفت لكل من أعضاء هيئة التدريس والهيئة المعاونة خلال سنة 2016 .
ب‌- يحسب عدد الشهور من تاريخ العلاوة المشار إليها فى البند السابق حتى آخر يونيو سنة 2016 وتحسب كسور الشهور شهراً كاملاً.
ج‌- تمنح العلاوة بنسبة عدد الشهور المحددة فى البند السابق مقسومة على 12 .
3- تعيين أعضاء هيئة التدريس او مدرسين مساعدين أو معيدين ممن كانوا يشغلون وظائف فى الحكومة أو الهيئات العامة أو القطاع العام ، فإنهم يحتفظون بآخر مرتب كانوا يتقاضونه فى هذه الوظائف إذا كان يزيد على بداية مربوط الوظيفة التى يعينون عليها وبشرط آلا يتجاوز المرتب المحتفظ به نهاية الربط المقرر للدرجة .
4- ينقل أعضاء هيئة التدريس وأعضاء الهيئة المعاونة الى وظائف الجدول المرافق وترفع مرتباتهم الحالية إلى بداية هذه الوظائف.
5- تستحق البدلات المحددة قرين كل وظيفة فى جدول المرتبات لكل من يصدر قرار تعينه فى إحدى الوظائف الواردة بالجدول ، ولا يجوز الجمع بين بدل التمثيل وبدل الجامعة .
6- لا يخضع بدل الجامعة وبدل التمثيل وبدل العمادة وبدل وكالة الكلية وبدل رئاسة القسم المحددة بجدول المرتبات للضرائب.
7- يحتفظ بمرتبه بصفة شخصية رئيس الجامعة او نائب رئيس الجامعة او أمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات الذى يترك منصبه لأى سبب من الأسباب ويعود الى هيئة التدريس .
8- تستحق العلاوة والبدلات المقررة للوظيفة الأعلى مباشرة متى بلغ المرتب نهاية مربوط الوظيفة التى يشغلها وفقاً لذلك الجدول .
9- يعامل من شغل وظيفة رئيس الجامعة من حيث المعاش معاملة الوزير ، ويعامل من شغل وظيفة نائب رئيس الجامعة وأمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات من حيث المعاش معاملة نائب الوزير .
10- استثناء من أحكام قوانين المعاشات ، لا يترتب على استقالة عضو هيئة التدريس او المدرس المساعد أو المعيد سقوط حقه فى المعاش أو المكافأة أو خفضهما .
وفى جميع حالات انتهاء الخدمة ، يسوى معاش عضو هيئة التدريس أو المدرس المساعد أو المعيد أو مكافآته على أساس آخر مربوط الوظيفة التى كان يشغلها أو أخر مرتب كان يتقاضاه أيهما أصلح له ، ووفقا للقواعد المقررة بالنسبة للموظفين الذين تنتهي خدمتهم بسبب إلغاء الوظيفة أو الوفر .
11- إذا لم يستطع عضو هيئة التدريس او المدرس المساعد أو المعيد بسبب مرضه مباشرة عمله بعد انقضاء الإجازات المرضية المقررة ، أو ثبت فى اى وقت انه لا يستطيع لأسباب صحية القيام بوظيفته على الوجه ، أحيل إلى المعاش بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس الجامعة .
ويجوز لمجلس الجامعة فى هذه الحالة ان يزيد على خدمة عضو هيئة التدريس أو الهيئة المعاونة المحسوبة فى المعاش او المكافأة مدة إضافية بصفة استثنائية ، على ألا تتجاوز هذه المدة الإضافية مدة الخدمة ولا المدة الباقية لبلوغ السن المقررة للإحالة للمعاش ، كما لا يجوز ان يزيد تلك المدة على ثمانى سنوات ولا أن يكون من شأنها أن تعطيه حقا فى معاش يزيد على أربعة أخماس اجمالى مرتبه.
ومع ذلك لا يجوز ان يقل المعاش عن أربعة اخماس آخر مرتب إجمالى كان يتقاضاه عضو هيئة التدريس او الهئية المعاونة ، او كان يستحقه عند انتهاء خدمته اذا كانت مدة الخدمة المحسوبة فى المعاش لا تقل عن عشرين سنة أيهما أفضل .
وتسرى أحكام الفقرتين السابقتين فى حالة الوفاة .
وفى جميع الأحوال لا يجوز ان يزيد المعاش على الحد الأقصى المقرر بمقتضى قوانين المعاشات .
وتتحمل الخزانة العامة للدولة الزيادة فى الحقوق التأمينية الناتجة عن تطبيق هذه القاعدة .
12- فى حالة وفاة أى من أعضاء هيئة التدريس او الهيئة المعاونة ، يصرف ما يعادل كامل المرتب لمدة ثلاثة أشهر لمواجهة نفقات الجنازة ، للأرمل أو لأرشد الأبناء أو لمن يثبت قيامه بتحميل هذه النفقات .
13- اعتباراً من تاريخ تعينه فى الوظيفة الأعلى ، يستحق عضو هيئة التدريس او الهيئة المعاونة المرتبات الشهرية والإضافية المقررة لهذه الوظيفة فى الجدول المرافق .
14- تضم العلاوات المقررة بمقتضى هذا القانون إلى المرتب الوظيفى الشهرى من الأول من يوليو التالى على استحقاقها .
15- يحتفظ عضو هيئة التدريس او الهيئة المعاونة الذى ينقل إلى وظيفة عامة خارج الجامعة تطبيقاً لحكمى الماديتين (83) و(144) من هذا القانون باجمالى آخر مرتب شهرى كان يتقاضاه فى الجامعة .
16- تدرج كل جامعة فى مشروع موازنتها الاعتمادات اللازمة لصرف المرتبات والبدلات والعلاوات المقررة طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون .

مادة 196 :
يطبق جدول المرتبات والبدلات والأحكام الملحقة به المرفق بقانون تنظيم الجامعات على أعضاء هيئة التدريس والمدرسين المساعدين والمعيدين بالكليات والمعاهد التابعة لوزارة التعليم العالى اعتباراً من تاريخ العمل به

فى الأحكام التنفيذية
مادة 197 :
تصدر اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناء على عرض وزير التعليم العالى وبعد أخذ رأى مجلس الجامعات وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .
وتتولى هذه اللائحة بصفة عامة وضع الإطار العام لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون وبيان النظم والأحكام العامة المشتركة بين الجامعات وتلك المشتركة بين بعض كلياتها ومعاهدها .
وتنظيم اللائحة علاوة على السائل المحدد فى القانون ، المسائل الآتية بصفة خاصة :
1- تكوين الجامعات
2- اختصاص المجالس للجامعات واللجان المتعددة المنبثقة عنها ونظم العمل بها
3- المؤتمرات العلمية للكليات والمعاهد والأقسام وتشكيلها واجتماعاتها واختصاصاتها .
4- شروط قبول الطلاب وقيدهم ورسوم الخدمات التى تؤدى اليهم .
5- القواعد العامة لنظام الدراسة والامتحان والإشراف على الرسائل ومناقشتها ونظام التأديب .
6- بيان الدرجات والشهادات العلمية والدبلومات والشروط العامة للحصول عليها
7- المكافآت والحوافز الدراسية
8- الخدمات الطلابية .
9- نظام الإعلان عن وظائف أعضاء هيئة التدريس المساعدين والمعيدين الشاغرة .
10- نظام الكفاءة المتطلبة لتدريس فى شان المعيدين فى هيئة التدريس من خارج الجامعات .
11- قواعد الانتدابات للتدريس ولأعمال الامتحانات والمكافآت الخاصة بها .
12- النظام العام لتدريب المعيدين والمدرسين الساعدين على التدريس وتلقى أصوله .
13- قواعد تحديد المكافآت المالية والمنح لأعضاء هيئة التدريس وغيرهم .
14- الإطار العام للوائح الفنية والمالية الإدارة للوحدات ذات الطابع الخاص فى الجامعات .

مادة 198 :
تصدر لكل كلية او معهد تابع للجامعة لائحة داخلية بقرار من وزير التعليم العالى بعد اخذ رأى مجلس الكلية او المعهد ومجلس الجامعة وموافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات .
وتتولى هذه اللائحة بيان الإطار الخاص للكلية أو المعهد وما يخص مختلف شئونها الداخلية المتميزة ، وذلك فى حدود القانون وفقا للإطار أو النظام العام المبين فى اللائحة التنفيذية وتنظيم اللائحة الداخلية علاوة على المسائل فى القانون وفى اللائحة التنفيذية – المسائل الآتية بصفة خاصة :
1- أقسام الكلية أو المعهد ومختلف التخصصات الداخلية تحت كل منها .
2- تخصصات الأستاذية فى الكلية أو المعهد .
3- شعب التخصص وتوزيع الدرجات والشهادات العلمية فى الكلية او المعهد .
4- الشروط التفصيلية للحصول على الدرجات والشهادات العلمية والدبلومات من الكلية او المعهد .
5- مقررات الدراسة وتوزيعها على سنوات الدراسة والساعات المخصصة لكل منها .
6- مواعيد القيد للدراسات العليا وإجراءات تسجيل الماجستير والدكتوراه وإلغاء القيد والتسجيل .
7- القواعد الخاصة بالامتحانات فى الكلية أو المعهد .
8- نظم الدراسة والقيد والامتحانات وشروط منح الشهادات والتأديب فى المدارس والمعاهد التابعة للكلية .
9- برامج التعليم الموازى فى الكلية او المعهد .


الباب العاشر
الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية

مادة (1):
تمثل الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية بجمهورية مصر العربية رافداً أساسياً من روافد التعليم الجامعي والبحث العلمي ، وتهدف للإسهام الفعال في توفير التخصصات الأكاديمية الحديثة لإعداد المتخصصين والخبراء المؤهلين تأهيلا عاليا وفق معايير الجودة المعترف بها في مختلف المجالات العلمية والتطبيقية ، وبما يحقق الربط المستمر والمثمر بين رسالة الجامعة واحتياجات المجتمع .
مادة (2):
الجامعة الخاصة مشروع تنموي للتعليم الجامعي والبحث العلمي، تقوم به جماعة مؤسسين يساهمون في رأس مال الجامعة، علي أن تكون أغلبية الأموال الداخلة في رأس المال مملوكة لمصريين، وألا يكون تحقيق الربح في مقدمة أغراض القيام بأنشطة الجامعة.
مادة (3):
الجامعة الأهلية مشروع تنموي، لا يهدف للربح الخاص أو الشخصي، ويستخدم ما قد تحققه الجامعة من صافي الفائض الناتج عن أنشطتها في تطوير ورفع كفاءة العملية التعليمية والبحثية وخدمات تنمية المجتمع ورعاية الطلاب وتوفير المنح الدراسية للمتفوقين منهم وتمويل بعثات علمية لأعضاء الهيئة المعاونة للحصول علي درجات الدكتوراه والماجستير وغير ذلك مما يحقق أهداف الجامعة.
وجماعة مؤسسي الجامعة الأهلية يمكن أن تكون أشخاصاً طبيعية أو أشخاصاً اعتبارية أو كلتا الفئتين معا أو جمعية أهلية أو مؤسسة ذات نفع عام طبقا لقانون الجمعيات والمؤسسات الأهلية ولائحته التنفيذية .
مادة (4):
تعامل الجامعات الأهلية معاملة الجامعات الحكومية من حيث:
1. الضرائب والرسوم الجمركية علي الأجهزة والمعدات وقطع الغيار والمستلزمات العلمية التي ترد للجامعات الأهلية أو تقوم الجامعات الأهلية باستيرادها لتحقيق أغراضها وفقاً للقوانين المنظمة لذلك.
2. تقديم خطابات ضمان للمشروعات الممولة من صندوق العلوم والتنمية التكنولوجية التابعة لوزارة البحث العلمي.
3. الرسوم والمصروفات القضائية.
4. المصروفات الخاصة بتراخيص السيارات التي تمتلكها ويتم معاملتها معاملة السيارات الحكومية.

مادة (5):
يجوز للجامعة الحكومية أن تؤسس أو تسهم في تأسيس جامعة أهلية بتخصيص أرض أو منشأت أو معامل أو أعضاء هيئة تدريس وغير ذلك من المقومات المادية والبشرية ، وتكون الجامعة الأهلية كيان قائم بذاته ومستقل أكاديميا وإدارياً عن الجامعة الحكومية ، ويحق للجامعتين إبرام اتفاقيات تعاون أكاديميي بينهما .
مادة (6):
تعتبر الدرجات العلمية ( البكالوريوس – الماجستير – الدكتوراه ) التي تمنحها الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية معادلة للدرجات العلمية المناظرة التي تمنحها الجامعات الحكومية المصرية.
مادة (7):
تخصم التبرعات والمنح التي تقبلها الجامعة الأهلية من الوعاء الضريبي للمتبرعين والمانحين، وعند تطبيق أحكام قانون الضريبة علي الدخل .
مادة (8):
يجوز للجامعة الخاصة والأهلية أن تنشئي فرعاً لها وتبين اللائحة الداخلية للجامعة نظام العمل والإدارة بفرع الجامعة.
مادة (9):
يكون للجامعة شخصية اعتبارية خاصة، ويمثلها رئيسها أمام الغير، وتتكون من أقسام أو كليات أو معاهد عليا متخصصة أو حدات بحثية، ويبين القرار الصادر بإنشاء الجامعة الأحكام المنظمة لها.
مادة (10):
يشكل مجلس الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية برئاسة وزير التعليم العالي وعضوية كل من :
1. عشرة من رؤساء الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية يتناوبون العضوية فيما بينهم دوريا كل سنة بحسب أقدميه إنشاء الجامعة، وفي حالة غياب رئيس الجامعة يحل محله أقدم نوابه.
2. ثلاثة من الشخصيات العامة يختارهم الوزير من بين المهتمين بالتعليم الجامعي والبحث العلمي .
وللمجلس أن يدعو لحضور اجتماعاته من يري الاستعانة بهم في مناقشة موضوعات معينة من بين رؤساء مجالس أمناء الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية والخبراء المتخصصين.
مادة (11):
يختص مجلس الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية بمتابعة وتطوير وضمان جودة العملية التعليمية والبحثية وله في سبيل ذلك على الأخص ما يأتي :-
1. تخطيط استراتجيات التعليم الجامعي والبحث العلمي بالجامعات الخاصة والأهلية والعمل على تنسيقها مع مؤسسات التعليم العالي الأخرى وذلك في إطار السياسة العامة للتعليم العالي والبحث العلمي بالدولة.
2. وضع أطر العمل علي الارتقاء بقدرات خريجي الجامعات، وتوفير المناخ العلمي الملائم لقيام أعضاء هيئات التدريس والهيئات المعاونة بمهامهم .
3. تدعيم سبل التعاون وتبادل الخبرة بين الجامعات والمؤسسات الصناعية والإنتاجية بما يخدم أهداف تطوير المجتمع .
4. تحديد شروط القبول للالتحاق بالجامعات.
5. اقتراح قبول الطلاب وتحديد أعدادهم والحدود الدنيا لمجاميع الدرجات التي يقبلون علي أساسها بالجامعات وشروط القبول الأخرى، وكذلك المنح المجانية والمخفضة التي تتيحها الجامعات.
6. النظر في طلبات إنشاء جامعات جديدة أو فروع للجامعات أو كليات أو أقسام علمية أو مراكز بحثية أو برامج دراسية.
7. اعتماد اتفاقيات التعاون الأكاديمي ومذكرات التفاهم بين الجامعات وجهات أخري أكاديمية وبحثية وإنتاجية داخل جمهورية مصر العربية وخارجها بما يخدم الأهداف القومية.
8. تقدير الزيادات في المصروفات الدراسية بناء علي اقتراح الجامعات .
9. المتابعة الدورية لتنفيذ سياسات والقرارات الصادرة في مجلس الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية.
10. تحديد مواعيد بدء الدراسة بالبرامج الدراسية بالجامعات سواء بمرحلة البكالوريوس / الليسانس أو الدراسات العليا .
11. دراسة ما يعرض على المجلس من حالات مخالفة الجامعة الخاصة أو الأهلية للقانون أو اللائحة أو قرار إنشائها أو نظمها أو قرارات المجلس واقتراح التدابير الكفيلة بإزالة أسباب المخالفة ومتابعة مدي تنفيذها.
12. إبداء الرأي فيما يعرضه عليه الوزير المختص بالتعليم العالي.

مادة (12):
يكون لمجلس الجامعات الخاصة أمينا عاماً يندب ندباً كلياً بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي أستاذ أو أستاذ متفرغ بالجامعة علي أن يكون قد مضي علي حصوله علي درجة الأستاذية خمس سنوات علي الأقل وذلك لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد لمرة واحدة فقط .
مادة (13):
يكون للجامعة الخاصة أو الأهلية مجلس أمناء يشكل من بين المؤسسين وغيرهم من كبار العلماء والأساتذة المتخصصين والخبراء والشخصيات العامة .
ولا يجوز أن يجمع رئيس مجلس الأمناء في عمله بين أكثر من جامعة .
ويكون رئيس الجامعة عضوا بمجلس الأمناء ويصدر بتشكيل المجلس لأول مرة قرار من جماعة المؤسسين، ويعاد التشكيل كل أربع سنوات وفقا لما تبينه اللائحة التنفيذية، ويضم مجلس أمناء الجامعة الأهلية ممثلا عن الحكومة يعينه وزير التعليم العالي لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد ويعين وزير التعليم مستشارا للجامعة الخاصة يكون ممثلا له لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد ويكون عضوا بمجلس الجامعة.
مادة (14):
يضع مجلس الأمناء، بعد أخذ رأي مجلس الجامعة، اللوائح الداخلية لإدارة شئون الجامعة وتسيير أعمالها، وتتضمن القواعد الخاصة استخدام صافي الفائض الناتج عن نشاط الجامعة طبقا لميزانيتها السنوية.
مادة (15):
يكون للجامعة الخاصة أو الأهلية مجلس جامعة برئاسة رئيس الجامعة ويضم في عضويته عمداء الكليات وأربعة من الشخصيات العامة.
مادة (16):
يتولي أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات الخاصة والأهلية أعمالهم بموجب تعاقدات محددة الأجل قابلة للتجديد يوقع عليها رئيس مجلس أمناء الجامعة بعد اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة وفقاً لما تبينه اللائحة الداخلية للجامعة .
مادة (17):
يشغل أعضاء الهيئة المعاونة بالجامعات الخاصة والأهلية الوظيفتين الآتيتين :
• مدرس مساعد ( الوظيفة الأعلى ).
• معيد وهم يشكلون نواة أعضاء هيئة التدريس، ويشترط فيهم توافر السيرة الحسنة والسمعة الطيبة والتفوق العلمي وتبين اللائحة الداخلية الأسس لاختيار أعضاء الهيئة المعاونة .

مادة (18):
تلتزم الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية بعمل نظام لابتعاث أعضاء الهيئة المعاونة للحصول علي درجات الدكتوراه والماجستير من جامعات ذات مستوي أكاديميي عال خارج جمهورية مصر العربية وداخلها، وتخصص موازنة مالية لتمويل البعثات من موارد الجامعة، علي أن تراعي في اختيار مبادئ العدالة والمساواة وتكافؤ الفرص علي أنه من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون ولمدة خمس سنوات يتم في كل قسم من أقسام الكلية بكل جامعة إيفاد ثلاثة مبعوثين علي أن يتم وضع خطة للبعثات بعد مرور خمس سنوات وفقاً لاحتياج كل جامعة.
مادة (19):
يصدر ببدء برنامج الدراسات العليا بأي من كليات الجامعة الخاصة أو الأهلية قرار من وزير التعليم العالي بناء على موافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات الخاصة والأهلية.

مادة (20):
تكون لكل جامعة خاصة أو أهلية، لائحة داخلية للجامعة تشتمل على قواعد ونظم لم يرد بشأنها نص في قانون الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية ولائحته التنفيذية، وتعكس سمات استقلالية وخصوصية الجامعة .
ويصدر باللائحة الداخلية للجامعة قرار من وزير التعليم العالي بعد موافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات الخاصة والأهلية.
مادة (21):
تكون لكل كلية بالجامعة الخاصة أو الأهلية " لائحة داخلية للكلية" تختص بجوانب العملية التعليمية في مرحلتي البكالوريوس / الليسانس والدراسات العليا.
وتوضح هذه اللائحة صفات الخصوصية والتفرد للكلية بين الكليات المناظرة بالجامعات الأخرى.
مادة (22):
يشترط أن يكون رأس المال المستثمر في إنشاء الجامعة الخاصة أو الأهلية كافيا لإقامة منشآت الجامعة وتجهيزاتها ومزاولة أنشطتها وتحقيق أهدافها، وأن تكون أغلبية الأموال المشاركة في رأس المال مملوكة لمصريين.
مادة (23):
يودع مؤسسو الجامعة الخاصة أو الأهلية مبلغا ماليا لا يقل عن ثلث الأموال المستثمرة، بحد أقصى عشرين مليون جنيه، بأحد البنوك المحلية المعتمدة لدي البنك المركزي المصري ويخصص هذا المبلغ لحساب الجامعة تحت التأسيس، ولا يجوز التصرف فيه إلا بعد صدور قرار رئيس الجمهورية بإنشاء الجامعة، أوفي حالة إنشاء فروع للجامعات أو في حالة سحب أو رفض طلب الإنشاء.
وتعفي من هذا الإيداع الجامعات الحكومية التي تؤسس جامعات أهلية.
مادة (24):
لا يجوز أن يكون من بين مؤسس الجامعة الخاصة ( وليس الأهلية) أحد من رؤساء الجامعات الحكومية أو نواب رؤسائها أو عمداء الكليات بها .
مادة (25):
في حال مخالفة أي من الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية لأي شرط من شروط الترخيص أو للقوانين واللوائح النافذة أو للقرارات الصادرة عن المجلس الأعلى للجامعات الخاصة والأهلية تتخذ حيالها أي من التدابير الآتية:-
1. الإنذار الكتابي.
2. تخفيض إعداد الطلاب المقبولين بنسبة لا تجاوز 50% من المقرر.
3. إيقاف الدراسة في بعض الكليات المخالفة لمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات.
4. إيقاف الدراسة في جميع كليات الجامعة لمدة لا يتجاوز ثلاث سنوات.
5. وفي جميع الأحوال يلتزم المجلس الأعلى للجامعات الخاصة والأهلية بتوفيق أوضاع طلاب الكليات التي تقرر وقف الدراسة فيها بمراعاة الحفاظ على المراكز القانونية لهؤلاء الطلاب.
مادة (26):
تحويل الجامعة الخاصة إلى جامعة أهلية بناء على طلب يقدم إلى وزارة التعليم العالي من رئيس الجامعة الخاصة بعد موافقة مجلس الأمناء، ويصدر قرار التحويل من رئيس الجمهورية.
مادة (27):
ينشأ بوزارة التعليم العالي صندوق بمسمي " صندوق التعليم الجامعي الخاص والأهلي" ينفق منه على:-
 أعمال متابعة تحديث وتطوير ومراقبة جودة التعليم بالجامعات الخاصة والأهلية.
 معاينة وتقييم منشآت وتجهيزات الجامعات الجديدة ومقوماتها البشرية.
 تمويل بحوث علمية ومشاريع بحثية تخدم الوطن.
 مكافأة العلماء المبتكرين.
 إثابة العاملين المتميزين.
 تنمية الموارد البشرية.
 إقامة المؤتمرات وورش العمل.
 القيام بمختلف الأنشطة والمهام المنوط بها المجلس الأعلى للجامعات الخاصة والأهلية وأجهزة أمانته الفنية واللجان المتخصصة التي يشكلها.
مادة (28):
تتكون مواد الصندوق من :-
 المبالغ التي تدرج في الموازنة المالية لوزارة التعليم العالي لدعم الصندوق .
 المبالغ التي تسهم بها الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية مقابل ما تقدمه لها وزارة التعليم العالي من خدمات، وذلك وفقا لما يقرره المجلس الأعلى للجامعات الخاصة والأهلية.
 التبرعات والمنح التي يقبلها مجلس إدارة الصندوق طبقا للائحته الداخلية ويوافق عليها وزير التعليم ا لعالي.
 حصيلة استثمار أموال الصندوق.
مادة (29):
تودع أموال الصندوق بحساب خاص في البنك المركزي المصري.
مادة (30)
تكون للصندوق لائحة داخلية يصدر بها قرار من وزير التعليم العالي بعد موافقة المجلس الأعلى للجامعات الخاصة والأهلية ومراجعة وزارة المالية، وتبين اللائحة – بصفة خاصة – كيفية تشكيل " مجلس إدارة الصندوق" ونظام العمل به، وقواعد الإنفاق من موارده، وتنظيم سائر شئونه المالية والإدارية.

مادة (31)
تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية الإطار العام والأحكام التفصيلية لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون وعلى الأخص:
1. إجراءات وشروط ومتطلبات عملية إنشاء الجامعة، وبدء الدراسة بها.
2. شروط وضوابط تعيين القيادات الجامعية وأعضاء هيئة التدريس ومعاونيهم.
3. شئون التعليم والطلاب.
نظام العمل بمجلس الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية

الباب الحادي عشر

المعاهد العليا الخاصة

مقدمة :
يشمل التعليم العالى مجموعة المعاهد العليا الحكومية والخاصة، ولكن العدد الأكبر من الطلاب و الذى يبلغ ( 361766) طالبًا مقيدًا فى (156) مائة وستة و خمسون معهدا عاليًا خاصًا التى تحتاج إلى تطوير جذرى لكى تواكب سوق العمل ، حيث يبلغ عدد الخريجين سنويًا قرابة (100.000) مئة ألف خريج وفى الأغلب الأعم يشكل معظمهم عبء كبير على سوق العمل مع العلم بأن عدد كبير من هذه المعاهد تفتقر إلى مناهج مطورة تساير التقدم العلمي الحديث كما أنها تفتقر إلى الكوادر الأكاديمية المتميزة وأيضاً تحتاج إلى قدر كبير من الانضباط.
وتنقسم هذه المعاهد الخاصة إلى ست قطاعات موضحة بالجدول التالى :
أسم القطاع عدد المعاهد عدد الطلاب المقيدون
سياحة وفنادق 12 19380
خدمة اجتماعية 15 63470
تجارى 73 192088
هندسى 41 69266
زراعى 2 4934
إعلام و دراسات 15 12628

إجمالى 156 361766

ويجب اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لضمان قيام المعاهد بتوفير مهارة تطبيقية لخرجيها و التى يحتاجها سوق العمل .
مُقدمة لازمة
مبررات وأهداف صياغة إطار تشريعي جديد للمعاهد العليا الخاصة
• تطورات ومتغيرات داخلية وخارجية حدثت في العقود الماضية.
• التغير في مقومات النظام السياسي والنظام الاقتصادي والحراك الاجتماعي.
• التنوع والتوسع في منظومة التعليم العالي وخاصة للمعاهد العليا .
• خلق ديناميكية التطوير المستمر ودعمها بالآليات التشريعية.
• حرية أكاديمية وإدارية ومالية في إطار الشفافية والمحاسبة المجتمعية فى ظل القوانين المعمول بها وبالاتساق الفعلى والعملى معها لمنع التضارب والازدواجية
• تنظيم العمل في قطاعات التعليم العالي بما يضمن جودة التعليم وارتفاع كفاءة خريجي مؤسسات التعليم العالي وتناسب إعدادهم مع متطلبات سوق العمل
• الاستقلالية والتمكين المالي والإداري للمعاهد العليا لتحقيق الحرية والاستقلالية فى الإدارة مع دقة المحاسبة وضمان الجودة مع إدارة مالية تقوم على المرونة والمحاسبة

*بإشراف الجامعات الحكومية
مشروع تعديل بعض نصوص القانون رقم 52 لسنة 1970 فى شأن المعاهد العليا الخاصة
الباب الأول
فى التعريف بالمعاهد العالية الخاصة وأهدافها
مادة(1) يعتبر معهدا عاليا خاصا فى تطبيق احكام هذا القانون كل منشأة تعليمية غير حكومية أيا كانت تسميتها أو جنسيتها , يلتحق بها الطلبة من الحاصلين على شهادة إتمام الدراسة الثانوية العامة أو دبلوم المدارس الثانوية الفنية أو ما يعادلهما , وتقوم أصلا أو بصفة فرعية بالتعليم وإعداد الفنيين لمدة لا تقل عن عامين دراسيين.
ويجوز إنشاء معاهد عالية خاصة لبعض الدراسات العليا التى يصدر بتعينها وبيان شروطها قرار من وزير التعليم العالى.
ولا يعتبر معهدا عاليا خاصا:
(أ‌) المراكز والمعاهد الثقافية التى تنشئها الدول الأجنبية أو الهيئات الدولية فى جمهورية مصر العربية وفقا لمعاهدات ثقافية.
( ب ) المعاهد الخاصة التى يقتصر التعليم فيها على أبناء العاملين فى هيئات التمثيل الدبلوماسى والقنصلى.
مقترح المادة 1 بعد التعديل
يعتبر معهدا عاليا خاصا فى تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون كل منشأة تعليمية غير حكومية أيا كانت تسميتها, يلتحق بها الطلبة من الحاصلين على شهادة إتمام الدراسة الثانوية العامة أو دبلوم المدارس الثانوية الفنية أو ما يعادلهما , وتقوم أصلا أو بصفة فرعية بالتعليم وإعداد الفنيين لمدة لا تقل عن أربعة أعوام .
ويجوز إنشاء معاهد عالية خاصة لبعض الدراسات العليا التى يصدر بتعينها وبيان شروطها قرار من وزير التعليم العالى.
ولا يعتبر معهدا عاليا خاصا:
( أ ) المراكز والمعاهد الثقافية التى تنشئها الدول الأجنبية أو الهيئات الدولية فى جمهورية مصر العربية وفقا لمعاهدات ثقافية.
( ب ) المعاهد الخاصة التى يقتصر التعليم فيها على أبناء العاملين الأجانب فقط فى هيئات التمثيل الدبلوماسى والقنصلى.
مادة( 2) تنشأ المعاهد العالية الخاصة لتحقيق أحد الأغراض الآتية:
المعاونة فى تحقيق الأهداف التعليمية المقررة لبعض المعاهد الحكومية. وفى هذه الحالة تسير الدراسة فيها وفقا لخطط ومناهج الدراسة المقررة بالمعاهد الحكومية المماثلة.
(ب) تحقيق أهداف خاصة بها طبقا لخطط ومناهج دراسية تقرها وزارة التعليم العالى قبل تنفيذها.
( ج) المشاركة فى تحقيق خطط التنمية ووضع العلم فى خدمتها.
مقترح المادة 2 بعد التعديل
( الإسهاب فى أهداف وأغراض المعاهد العليا )
*خريج يناسب سوق العمل
مادة( 3) تخضع المعاهد العالية الخاصة لإشراف وزارة التعليم العالى , ولها حق التفتيش على هذه المعاهد فى الحدود وبالقيود الواردة فى هذا القانون والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له.
مقترح المادة 3 بعد التعديل
تخضع المعاهد العالية الخاصة لإشراف وزارة التعليم العالى , ولها حق الإشراف الأكاديمى على هذه المعاهد فى الحدود وبالقيود الواردة فى هذا القانون والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له.

الباب الثاني
فى الترخيص بإنشاء المعاهد العالية الخاصة
مادة( 4) لا يجوز إنشاء معهد عال خاص أو التوسع فيه الا بترخيص سابق من وزير التعليم العالى بعد أخذ رأى مجلس المحافظة التى يقع بدائرتها مقر المعهد ووفقا للإجراءات والشروط المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون.
ويجب أن يكون موقع المعهد ومبناه ومرافقه وتجهيزاته مناسبة لمقتضيات رسالته ومطابقة للمواصفات التى يصدر بها قرار من وزير التعليم العالى.
ويجوز للمعهد العالى الخاص أن يستخدم مبانى ومرافق وتجهيزات هيئة تعليمية أخرى بصفة مؤقتة بشرط موافقة هذه الهيئة على ذلك كتابة
مقترح المادة 4 بعد التعديل
لا يجوز إنشاء معهد عال خاص أو التوسع فيه إلا بترخيص سابق من وزير التعليم العالى ووفقا للإجراءات والشروط المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون.
ويجب أن يكون موقع المعهد ومبناه ومرافقه وتجهيزاته مناسبة لمقتضيات رسالته ومطابقة للمواصفات التى يصدر بها قرار من وزير التعليم العالى.
** ويجوز للمعهد العالى الخاص أن يستخدم مباني ومرافق وتجهيزات هيئة تعليمية أخرى بصفة مؤقتة بشرط موافقة هذه الهيئة على ذلك كتابة وبموافقة وزير التعليم العالي.
مادة( 5) يشترط في صاحب المعهد العالى الخاص :
1. أن يكون من الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة أو من الوحدات الاقتصادية التابعة للمؤسسات العامة , أومن النقابات . أومن الجمعيات المشكلة وفقا لأحكام القانون .المتمتعة بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة أو جنسية إحدى الدول العربية بشرط المعاملة بالمثل . ولا يجوز إنشاء شركة أو جمعية بقصد تملك أو إنشاء معهد عال خاص .
2 - أن يكون قادرا على الوفاء بالالتزامات المالية للمعهد , وتحدد بقرار من وزير التعليم مدى هذه الالتزامات وشروط الكفاية المالية والضمانات الواجب تقديمها.
مقترح المادة 5 بعد التعديل
يشترط فى صاحب المعهد العالى الخاص :
1ـ أن يكون من الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة او الخاصة أو من جماعة مؤسسين أو من الوحدات الاقتصادية التابعة للمؤسسات العامة , أومن النقابات أومن الجمعيات المُشكلة وفقاً لأحكام القانون والمتمتعة بجنسية جمهورية مصر العربية وأن تكون أغلبية الأموال المملوكة لأشخاص مصريين
2 - أن يكون قادرا على الوفاء بالالتزامات المالية للمعهد , وتحدد بقرار من وزير التعليم مدى هذه الالتزامات وشروط الكفاية المالية والضمانات الواجب تقديمها.
مادة( 6) يُقدم طلب الترخيص بإنشاء المعهد العالى الخاص إلى وزارة التعليم العالى قبل بدء الدراسة بسنة كاملة على الأقل ويجب ان يبين فى الطلب البيانات الآتية:
(أ‌) اسم صاحب المعهد وممثله .
( ب) اسم المعهد والمكان الذى يوجد فيه
( ج ) الهدف من الدراسة ومدتها ونوع الطلاب ( بنين- بنات – مشترك ).
( د ) المؤهل الدراسى المطلوب للالتحاق بالمعهد .
ويرفق بهذا الطلب مشروع ميزانية تقريبى للمعهد تحدد على اساسه قيمة المصروفات التى سيدفعها كل طالب.
وترفق أيضا خطط ومناهج الدراسة المقترحة.
مقترح المادة 6 بعد التعديل
يقدم طلب الترخيص بإنشاء المعهد العالى الخاص إلى وزارة التعليم العالى قبل بدء الدراسة بسنة كاملة على الأقل ويجب ان يبين فى الطلب البيانات الآتية:
( أ )اسم صاحب المعهد وممثله أو أسماء جماعة المؤسسين ومن يمثلهم .
( ب) اسم المعهد والمكان الذى يوجد فيه
( ج ) الهدف من الدراسة ومدتها ونوع الطلاب ( بنين- بنات – مشترك ).
( د ) المؤهل الدراسى المطلوب للالتحاق بالمعهد .
ويرفق بهذا الطلب مشروع ميزانية تقريبى للمعهد ت وترفق أيضا خطط ومناهج الدراسة المقترحة.
مادة( 7 ) تقوم وزارة التعليم العالى ببحث طلب الترخيص للتحقق من الاتى:
( أ )مدى ملاءمة أهداف التعليم بالمعهد للأهداف العامة للدولة.
( ب) مدى ملاءمة إنشاء المعهد المطلوب الترخيص به لسد احتياجات معينة من المستوى المحدد لخريجيه.
( ج ) مدى ملاءمة خطة ومناهج الدراسة لتحقيق أهداف التعليم بالمعهد . وعلى الوزارة ان تبلغ طالب الترخيص , وذلك بكتاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول , قرارها بقبول الطلب أو رفضه خلال تسعين يوما على الاكثر من تاريخ تقديمه .
مقترح المادة 7 بعد التعديل
تقوم وزارة التعليم العالى ببحث طلب الترخيص للتحقق من الاتى:
( أ )مدى ملاءمة أهداف التعليم بالمعهد للأهداف العامة للدولة.
( ب) مدى ملائمة إنشاء المعهد المطلوب الترخيص به لسد احتياجات معينة من المستوى المحدد لخريجيه.
( ج ) مدى ملائمة خطة ومناهج الدراسة لتحقيق أهداف التعليم بالمعهد وعلى الوزارة ان تبلغ طالب الترخيص , وذلك بكتاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول , قرارها بقبول الطلب أو رفضه خلال ستون يوما على الأكثر من تاريخ تقديمه وفى حالة عدم صدور اى قرار بعد هذه المدة يعتبر ذلك بمثابة قبولا للطلب .
مادة( 8) على طالب الترخيص أن يقدم الى وزارة التعليم العالى خلال شهر من تاريخ إبلاغه بقبول طلبه بالبيانات الآتية:
( أ ) مقر المعهد وما يشتمل عليه من مبان ومرافق والرسوم التفصيلية للمبنى
( ب ) التجهيزات والأثاثات اللازمة لسير الدراسة .
( ج ) أسماء المرشحين لوظائف مدير المعهد وأعضاء هيئة التدريس وسائر العاملين مع بيان : سن كل منهم , وجنسيته , وموطنه, وخبراته السابقة , ومؤهلاته مرفقا به أصل هذه المؤهلات أو صورة معتمدة منها , وصحيفة الحالة الجنائية , وشهادة بحسن السير والسلوك .
ويجوز أن يكون من بين أعضاء هيئة التدريس أو العاملين فى النواحى الإدارية والمالية مرشحون عن طريق الندب والإعارة .
مقترح المادة 8 بعد التعديل
على طالب الترخيص أن يقدم الى وزارة التعليم العالى خلال شهر من تاريخ إبلاغه بقبول طلبه بالبيانات الآتية:
( أ ) مقر المعهد وما يشتمل عليه من مبان ومرافق والرسوم التفصيلية للمبنى
( ب ) التجهيزات والأثاثات اللازمة لسير الدراسة .
( ج ) أسماء المرشحين لوظائف عميد المعهد وأعضاء هيئة التدريس وسائر العاملين مع كلُ السيرة الذاتية له.
ويجوز أن يكون من بين أعضاء هيئة التدريس أو العاملين فى النواحى الإدارية والمالية مرشحون عن طريق الندب والإعارة .
مادة( 9) تشكل وزارة التعليم العالى لجنة تقوم بمعاينة مبنى المعهد و مشتملاته وفحص بيانات المرشحين للعمل به, أو يبلغ طالب الترخيص بكتاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول بصلاحية المبنى و جميع محتوياته وباعتماد البيانات الخاصة بهؤلاء المرشحين أو بنواحى النقص التى تقررها الوزارة , و ذلك خلال شهرين من تاريخ تقديم البيانات المشار إليها فى المادة السابقة .
وعلى طالب الترخيص استكمال نواحى النقص فى المدة التى تحددها الوزارة .
وعلى اللجنة إعادة المعاينة أو الفحص , وتقوم الوزارة بإبلاغ طالب الترخيص بكتاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول بقرارها فى هذا الشأن خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تسلمها لرد الطالب باستكماله أوجه النقص.
مقترح المادة 9بعد التعديل

تشكل وزارة التعليم العالى لجنة تقوم بمعاينة مبنى المعهد و مشتملاته وفحص بيانات المرشحين للعمل به, أو يبلغ طالب الترخيص بكتاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول بصلاحية المبنى و جميع محتوياته وباعتماد البيانات الخاصة بهؤلاء المرشحين أو بنواحى النقص التى تقررها الوزارة , و ذلك خلال شهرين من تاريخ تقديم البيانات المشار إليها فى المادة السابقة وفى حالة مرور تلك المدة دون رد يعتبر بمثابة اعتماد المبنى وكافة البيانات الأخرى .
وعلى طالب الترخيص استكمال نواحى النقص فى المدة التى تحددها الوزارة .
وعلى اللجنة إعادة المعاينة أو الفحص , وتقوم الوزارة بإبلاغ طالب الترخيص بكتاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول بقرارها فى هذا الشأن خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تسلمها لرد الطالب باستكماله أوجه النقص وفى حالة مرور تلك المدة أيضا دون إصدار قرارها يعتبر بمثابة قرارا بالموافقة والاعتماد .
مادة(10) يصدر الترخيص النهائى بإنشاء المعهد العالى الخاص بقرار من وزير التعليم العالى, وذلك قبل بدء العام الدراسى بشهرين على الاقل.
لا يوجد لها مقترح
مادة( 11) لا يجوز لصاحب المعهد نقل ملكيته للغير أو تغيير أو مخالفة أى بيان من البيانات التى صدر الترخيص بإنشاء المعهد على أساسها الأبعد الحصول على ترخيص كتابى بذلك من وزارة التعليم العالى.
ويجب أن يتضمن طلب الترخيص بالنقل أو بالتغيير بيان سببه فاذا كان متعلقا بموقع المعهد وجب ذكر بيان الموقع الجديد ومشتملاته ويرفق بالطلب الرسوم الهندسية التفصيلة.
وعلى الوزارة أن تبلغ صاحب المعهد بخطاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول قرارها فى شان هذا الطلب خلال شهر من تاريخ تسلمه.
وفى جميع الأحوال إذا اضطر صاحب المعهد الى مخالفة البيانات التى صدر الترخيص على أساسها وجب عليه إبلاغ الوزارة قبل وقوع المخالفة و عليه أن ينفذ ما تقرره الوزارة فى هذا الشأن خلال المدة التى تحددها.
وفى حالة مخالفة أى حكم من الأحكام المتقدمة فلوزير التعليم العالى بعد أخذ رأى مجلس شئون المعاهد العالية الخاصة , أن يقرر الاستيلاء على المعهد مؤقتا لحين إزالة أسباب المخالفة أو القيام بإزالة هذه الأسباب على نفقة المخالف وبغير إخلال بحكم المادة 47 من هذا القانون.
مقترح المادة 11بعد التعديل
لا يجوز لصاحب المعهد نقل ملكيته للغير أو تغيير أو مخالفة أي بيان من البيانات التى صدر الترخيص بإنشاء المعهد على أساسها الأبعد الحصول على ترخيص كتابى بذلك من وزارة التعليم العالى.
ويجب أن يتضمن طلب الترخيص بالنقل أو بالتغيير بيان سببه فإذا كان متعلقا بموقع المعهد وجب ذكر بيان الموقع الجديد ومشتملاته ويرفق بالطلب الرسوم الهندسية التفصيلة.
وعلى الوزارة أن تبلغ صاحب المعهد بخطاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول قرارها فى شان هذا الطلب خلال شهر من تاريخ تسلمه وفى حالة مرور تلك المدة دون قرار يعتبر بمثابة قبولا للطلب
وفى جميع الأحوال إذا اضطر صاحب المعهد إلى مخالفة البيانات التى صدر الترخيص على أساسها وجب عليه إبلاغ الوزارة قبل وقوع المخالفة و عليه أن ينفذ ما تقرره الوزارة فى هذا الشأن خلال المدة التى تحددها.
وفى حالة مخالفة أى حكم من الأحكام المتقدمة فلوزير التعليم العالى بعد أخذ رأى مجلس شئون المعاهد العالية الخاصة , أن يقرر عدم قبول طلاب جدد مؤقتا لحين إزالة أسباب المخالفة أو القيام بإزالة هذه الأسباب على نفقة المخالف وبغير إخلال بحكم المادة 47 من هذا القانون.
مادة( 12) يجب على مجلس إدارة المعهد فى حالة الضرورة القصوى التى تنذر بتعطيل الدراسة بسبب حالة مبنى المعهد أن يطلب نقله فورا , ولوزير التعليم العالى أن يرخص بذلك وفى هذه الحالة يمنح صاحب المعهد مهلة تقدرها الوزارة لاستكمال أوجه النقص بالمبنى أو لإعداد مكان آخر صالح يصدر ترخيص بالنقل إليه طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون.
مادة( 13) لا يجوز للمعهد أن يغلق أبوابه أو يمتنع عن أداء رسالته إلا بموافقة الوزارة وبشرط أن يقدم صاحب المعهد طلبا بذلك قبل ستة أشهر على الاقل من بدء العام الدراسى الذى يزمع إغلاق المعهد فيه.
ويكون إغلاق المعهد فى هذه الحالة بإنهاء الدراسة فى صف دراسى واحد فى كل عام ابتداء من الصف الاول فى المعهد.
مادة( 14) كل معهد يفتح بغير ترخيص طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون يغلق إداريا بقرار من وزير التعليم العالى فإذا أعاد صاحب المعهد فتحه قبل الحصول على الترخيص المشار إليه يعاقب بغرامة قدرها خمسمائة ألف جنيه مع مصادرة مشتملات المعهد لصالح صندوق دعم المعاهد العالية الخاصة.

الباب الثالث
فى النظام الإداري والمالى للمعاهد العالية الخاصة
مادة 15- يكون للمعهد مجلس إدارة يصدر بتشكيله قرار من وزير التعليم العالى , ولصاحب المعهد أن يرشح نصف عدد أعضاء المجلس ويشترط أن يكون من بين أعضاء المجلس مدير المعهد واثنان من أعضاء هيئة التدريس أومن أعضاء هيئات التدريس بالمعاهد المماثلة.
ويكون تشكيل أول مجلس لإدارة المعهد قبل بدء الدراسة فيه بوقت كاف ويختار المجلس رئيسا له من بين أعضائه , وفى حالة إسناد رئاسة المجلس الى غير مدير المعهد يتولى المدير أعمال أمانة سر المجلس.
وتستمر عضوية مجلس إدارة المعهد لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي.
مقترح المادة 15بعد التعديل
يكون للمعهد مجلس إدارة يصدر بتشكيله قرار من وزير التعليم العالى , ولصاحب المعهد أن يرشح نصف عدد أعضاء المجلس ويشترط أن يكون من بين أعضاء المجلس عميد المعهد واثنان من أعضاء هيئة التدريس أومن أعضاء هيئات التدريس بالمعاهد المماثلة.
ويكون تشكيل أول مجلس لإدارة المعهد قبل بدء الدراسة فيه بوقت كاف ويختار المجلس رئيسا له من بين أعضائه , وفى حالة إسناد رئاسة المجلس إلى غير عميد المعهد يتولى العميد أعمال أمانة سر المجلس.
وتستمر عضوية مجلس إدارة المعهد لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد بقرار من وزير التعليم العالى.
مادة( 16) يختص مجلس إدارة المعهد بالنظر فى الأمور الآتية:
(1)اقتراح الشهادات الدراسية النهائية وعرضها على مجلس شئون المعاهد العالية الخاصة لاعتمادها من وزير التعليم العالى.
(2)وضع مشروع اللائحة الداخلية للمعهد واقتراح تعديلها.
(3) اقتراح إنشاء أقسام عملية أو إضافة دراسات غير ما نصت عليه اللائحة الداخلية.
(4) اعتماد نتائج امتحانات النقل طبقا لما جاء فى المادة 30 من هذا القانون .
(5) اعتمد مشروع ميزانية المعهد والحساب الختامي.
(6) منح الإجازات الدراسية للعاملين بالمعهد وتحديد مدتها وبرامجها .
(7) تعيين من يلزم تعيينهم أو ندبهم أو إعارتهم من أعضاء هيئة التدريس وغيرهم من العاملين بعد صدور قرار الترخيص بإنشاء المعهد.
(8) اقتراح موعد بدء الدراسة ونهايتها ومواعيد الامتحانات والعطلات.
(9) توزيع الدروس على أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالمعهد.
وللمجلس أن يشكل من بين أعضائه أو غيرهم من المتخصصين لجانا دائمة أو مؤقتة لدراسة الموضوعات التى تدخل فى اختصاصه.
مادة( 17) يكون للمعهد لائحة داخلية ويصدر بها قرار من وزير التعليم العالى وتنظم الأمور الآتية على وجه الخصوص :
( 1) شروط قبول مناهج الطلاب ومدة بقائهم فى كل صف ونظام تأديبهم.
(2) خطط ومناهج الدراسة ولغة التدريس .
(3) إنشاء الأقسام العملية ومواد كل قسم .
(4) نظم الامتحانات.
(5) فئات مصروفات الدراسة المقررة وطريقة أدائها ونظام الإعفاء الكلى أو الجزئى منها والمصروفات الإضافية لرعاية الطلاب والتأمينات.***
(6) النظام المالي للمعهد.
(7) التنظيم الإداري للمعهد.
(8) النظم الوظيفية للعاملين بالمعهد وتحديد مرتباتهم فيما لم يرد بشأنه نص فى هذا القانون.
(9) نظام اجتماعات مجلس إدارة المعهد والمكآفات التى تمنح لأعضائه مقابل حضور اجتماعاته.
مادة( 18) يتولى مدير المعهد تنفيذ القوانين واللوائح الخاصة بالمعهد وحفظ النظام الداخلي فيه ويمثله أمام القضاء وفى صلاته بالغير , وهو المسئول عن تنفيذ قرارات مجلس إدارة المعهد وعن تنظيم النواحى التعليمية والإدارية والمالية للمعهد وعليه تقديم تقرير إلى مجلس الإدارة فى نهاية كل عام دراسى يضمنه رأيه في سير العمل بالمعهد ومدي تقدمه ونشاطه في كل المجالات التعليمية والاجتماعية والرياضية والترفيهية .
ويعاون المدير العدد اللازم من الفنيين والإداريين وغيرهم وذلك وفقا لما يقرره مجلس الإدارة .
مقترح المادة 18بعد التعديل
يتولى عميد المعهد تنفيذ القوانين واللوائح الخاصة بالمعهد وحفظ النظام الداخلى فيه ويمثله أمام القضاء وفى صلاته بالغير , وهو المسئول عن تنفيذ قرارات مجلس إدارة المعهد وعن تنظيم النواحى التعليمية والإدارية والمالية للمعهد وعليه تقديم تقرير إلى مجلس الإدارة فى نهاية كل عام دراسى يضمنه رأيه في سير العمل بالمعهد ومدي تقدمه ونشاطه في كل المجالات التعليمية والاجتماعية والرياضية والترفيهية .
ويعاون العميد العدد اللازم من الفنيين والإداريين وغيرهم وذلك وفقا لما يقرره مجلس الإدارة .
مادة( 19) تبدأ السنة المالية للمعهد في أول سبتمبر وتنتهي في آخر أغسطس من العام التالي , وبقدم الحساب الختامي للمعهد إلي وزارة التعليم العالي في موعد أقصاه  15 سبتمبر من كل عام وإذا جاوزت الميزانية ثلاثة آلاف جنيه وجب اعتماد الحساب الختامي من أحد المحاسبين القانونيين يختاره مجلس الإدارة ويحدد أتعابه .
مقترح المادة 19بعد التعديل
تبدأ السنة المالية للمعهد في أول سبتمبر وتنتهي في آخر أغسطس من العام التالي ويجب اعتماد الحساب الختامي من أحد المحاسبين القانونيين يختاره مجلس الإدارة ويحدد أتعابه .
(مفاد الحذف للجملة ان بتعديل القانون وجعل المعاهد لها اعتبارية خاصة مما ستكون خاضعة للضرائب وبذلك ستكون مصلحة الضرائب هى الجهة المنوط بها مراجعة وفحص ميزانيات المعهد)
مادة( 20) يجوز لوزارة التعليم العالي أو المجالس المحلية أن تمنح المعهد إعانه مالية ويصدر بتنظيم هذه الإعانات وشروط منحها قرار من وزير التعليم العالي بالاتفاق مع وزير الخزانة . ولا يجوز للمعاهد أن تقبل إعانات أخرى بعد الحصول علي موافقة وزير التعليم العالي .
مادة( 21) تتكون إيرادات المعهد من :
(1) المصروفات الدراسية والإضافية المقررة علي الطلاب .
(2) حصة المعهد في إيراد الشخص الاعتباري الذى يتبعه المعهد .
(3) الإعانات والتبرعات .
(4) الإيرادات الأخري .
مقترح المادة 21 بعد التعديل
إلغاء البند رقم (2) حصة المعهد في إيراد الشخص الإعتباري الذى يتبعه المعهد .
مادة(22) تودع جميع إيرادات المعهد في أحد المصارف في حساب مستقل . ولا يجوز الصرف من هذه الإيرادات إلا في الأغراض المخصصة لها طبقا للائحة الداخلية ويكون الصرف بناء علي مستندات مستوفاة ومعتمده من مدير المعهد .
مقترح المادة 22 بعد التعديل
تودع جميع إيرادات المعهد في أحد المصارف في حساب مستقل . ولا يجوز الصرف من هذه الإيرادات إلا في الأغراض المخصصة لها طبقا للائحة الداخلية ويكون الصرف بناء علي مستندات مستوفاة ومعتمده من عميد المعهد .

مادة( 23) تتكون النفقات السنوية للمعهد من :
(1) أجور العاملين فيه وغيرها من الحقوق المالية المقررة لهم أو التي يلتزم المعهد بدفعها عنهم .
(2) أجرة المبنى إذا كان مؤجرا أو مقابل الإيجار إذا كان المبنى مملوكا لصاحب المعهد .
(3) أقساط استهلاك وتكاليف صيانة الأثاثات والعهد المستديمة بما لا يجاوز 10% من ثمنها .
(4) تكاليف صيانة المبنى بما لا يجاوز 25% من القيمة الإيجارية إذا كان مؤجرا و1% من تكاليف البناء إذا كان مملوكا لصاحب المعهد .
(5) ما يدفع من جملة المصروفات الدراسية الي صندوق دعم المعاهد العالية الخاصة وفقا لحكم البند (2) من المادة 50 من هذا القانون .
(6)حق صاحب المعهد من فائدة رأس المال بحيث لا تجاوز 4% منه .
مادة(24) يوزع صافى الربح الذي تسفر عنه ميزانية المعهد في نهاية العام وفقا لما يلي :
(1) 20% لدعم احتياطي المعهد حتي يبلغ ما يوازي نفقات سنه كاملة وإذا جاوز الاحتياطي ذلك تستخدم الزيادة في تحسين الخدمة التعليمية بالمعهد بالشروط والأوضاع التي تحددها وزارة التعليم العالي (2) 25% للعاملين بالمعهد في صورة منح أو علاوات أو مكافآت تشجيعية أو خدمات وفق النظم التي تضعها وزارة التعليم العالي .
(3) 5% لصندوق دعم وتمويل المشروعات التعليمية
(4) باقي الربح لصاحب المعهد بما لا يجاوز 4% من رأس المال تزاد إلي 15% إذا كان المعهد صناعيا أو تكنولوجيا فإذا جاوز ذلك استخدمت الزيادة علي النحو الوارد في البند (1) من هذه المادة .
مادة(25) في حالة وجود عجز في ميزانية المعهد يسدد من الاحتياطى وعند عدم كفايته يقوم صاحب المعهد بسداد العجز , ويكون له الحق في استرداد ما قام بسداده من الاحتياطى الذي يتكون فى الأعوام التالية .
مقترح المادة 23 بعد التعديل
*إلغاء هذه المادة
مادة( 26) تحفظ فى كل معهد السجلات اللازمة لتنظيم العمل بالمعهد في النواحي الفنية والمالية والإدارية طبقا للنماذج التي تضعها وزارة التعليم العالى للمعاهد الحكومية وتقيد فى السجلات جميع البياتات التي تقررها الوزارة , وتعتبر هذه السجلات من الأوراق الرسمية .
مادة( 27) يجوز إنشاء اتحادات لطلاب المعاهد العالية الخاصة وفقا للأوضاع والشروط التى تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون .

الباب الرابع
في شروط القبول ونظام الدراسة والامتحانات والدرجات العلمية
مادة(28) يقبل بالمعاهد العالية الخاصة الطلاب الحاصلون على شهادة إتمام الدراسة الثانوية العامة أو دبلوم المدارس الثانوية الفنية أو ما يعادلهما .
ويجوز لمجلس إدارة المعهد أن يقبل طلاباً في غير الصف النهائي إذا أنهم درسوا مقررات دراسية تؤهلهم للألتحاق بالصفوف التي يتقدمون إليها وذلك طبقاً لأحكام اللائحة الداخلية للمعهد .
مادة (29) يجب ألا تقل مدة الدراسة عن عامين دراسيين مدة كل منهما أربعة وثلاثون أسبوعاً بما فيها مدة الامتحانات .
مقترح المادة 29بعد التعديل
يجب ألا تقل مدة الدراسة عن أربعة أعوام دراسية مدة كل منهما أربعة وثلاثون أسبوعاً بما فيها مدة الامتحانات
مادة(30) تخضع امتحانات النقل والامتحانات النهائية للنظم والقواعد التي تقررها وزارة التعليم العالي لكل معهد عال خاص .
ويعتمد مجلس إدارة المعهد نتائج امتحانات النقل وتعتمد وزارة التعليم العالي نتائج الامتحانات النهائية .
ويمنح الطلاب الذين يتمون دراساتهم في المعهد بنجاح بكالوريوس أو ليسانس أو دبلوم أو درجة علمية أخرى على حسب الأحوال وتعتمد هذه الشهادات من وزير التعليم العالي .
مقترح المادة( 30 )بعد التعديل
ويمنح الطلاب الذين يتمون دراساتهم في المعهد بنجاح بكالوريس أو ليسانس وتُعتمد هذه الشهادات من وزير التعليم العالي .

الباب الخامس
في العاملين بالمعاهد العليا الخاصة

مادة 31 : تسرى في شأن العاملين بالمعاهد العالية الخاصة أحكام قانون العمل وقانون التأمينات الاجتماعية وذلك فيما لم يرد فيه نص في هذا القانون .
مادة 32 : يكون تعيين مدير المعهد العالي الخاص بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي بعد أخذ رأي صاحب المعهد وذلك لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد ويشترط أن يكون متفرغاً .
مقترح المادة 32بعد التعديل
يكون تعيين عميد المعهد العالي الخاص بقرار من رئيس مجلس إدارة المعهد بعد موافقة وزير التعليم العالي وذلك لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد ويشترط أن يكون متفرغاً .
مادة 33 : يكون ندب وإعارة أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالمعهد بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي .
مقترح المادة 33بعد التعديل
يكون ندب وإعارة أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالمعهد بقرار من مجلس ادارة المعهد .
مادة 34 : يجب توفير في مدير المعهد والقائمين بالتدريس وسائر العاملين فيه الشروط الآتية
(1) أن يكون متمتعاً بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة ، ويجوز استخدام بعض الأجانب وفقاً للنظام الذي يصدر به قرار من وزير التعليم العالي .
(2) ألا يكون قد سبق الحكم عليه بعقوبة جناية أو في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة ما لم يكن قد رد إليه اعتباره .
(3) ألا يكون قد سبق فصله تأديبياً من خدمة الحكومة أو إحدى الهيئات أو المؤسسات العامة ولم يمض على الفصل خمسة أعوام على الأقل .
(4) أن يكون محمود السيرة حسن السمعة .
(5) ألا تقل سنة عن ثماني عشرة سنة ميلادية ولا تزيد على ستين ، ويتجاوز عن الحد الأقصى للسن وفقاً للقواعد التي تضعها وزارة التعليم العالي .
(6) أن يكون حاصلا على المؤهل الدراسي أو الخبرة اللازمة لشغل الوظيفة حسب طبيعة العمل ونوع المعهد ، وتعين بقرار من وزير التعليم العالي المؤهلات اللازمة وشروط الخبرة ومددها .
(7) أن تثبت لياقته صحياً وفقاً النظام الذي يقرره وزير التعليم العالي بالاتفاق مع وزير الصحة .

مقترح المادة 34 التعديل

يجب أن يتوفر فى عميد المعهد والقائمين بالتدريس نفس الشروط الواردة بقانون تنظيم الجامعات أما العاملين فيشترط الشروط الواردة بقانون العاملين المدنيين .

مادة 35 : يجوز تعيين أساتذة غير متفرغين من ذوى الخبرة ، وذلك بقرار من مجلس إدارة المعهد بناء على ترشيح المدير وموافقة وزير التعليم العالي .
مادة 36 : تحسب مدد العمل بالمعاهد العالية الخاصة كاملة عند الالتحاق بالوظائف العامة وفقا للقواعد المقررة لحساب مدد العمل السابقة في تقدير الدرجة والمرتب وأقدمية الدرجة بالنسبة لهذه الوظائف .


الباب السادس
في تأديب العاملين بالمعاهد العليا الخاصة

مادة (37) المنتدبون والمعارون من الحكومة والهيئات العامة والمؤسسات العامة والوحدات التابعة لها للعمل بالمعاهد العالية الخاصة تختص بتأديبهم الجهات التابعون لها وفقاً للنظم والقواعد المقررة بها . أما أعضاء هيئات التدريس والعاملون المعينون بهذه المعاهد فتتبع في تأديبهم الأحكام الواردة في المواد التالي :
مقترح المادة 37 بعد التعديل
المنتدبون والمعارون من الحكومة والهيئات العامة والمؤسسات العامة والوحدات التابعة لها للعمل بالمعاهد العالية الخاصة تختص بتأديبهم الجهات التابعون لها وفقاً للنظم والقواعد المقررة بها . أما أعضاء هيئات التدريس تطبق لائحة الجزاءات الواردة بالمادة 38 والعاملون المعينون بهذه المعاهد تطبق فى شأنهم الأحكام الواردة بقانون العمل الجديد رقم81 لسنة 2016م .
مادة (38) الجزاءات التي يجوز توقيعها على أعضاء هيئات التدريس والعاملين في المعاهد العالية الخاصة هي.
(1) الإنذار
(2) الخصم من المرتب لمده لا تجاوز خمسة عشر يوما
(3) الوقف عن العمل بمرتب أو بدون مرتب لمده لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر
(4) الفصل من المعهد .
(5) الفصل من المعهد مع الحرمان من الاشتغال بالتعليم .

مقترح المادة 38 بعد التعديل

الجزاءات التأديبية التى يجوز توقيعها على أعضاء هيئات التدريس وفقاً لقانون تنظيم الجامعات أما بالنسبة للعاملين تطبق الجزاءات وفقاً لقانون العمل الجديد رقم 81 لسنة 2016.


مادة(39) لمدير المعهد توقيع عقوبة الإنذار بالنسبة إلى أعضاء هيئة التدريس والعاملين المعينين بالمعهد . وله توقيع عضوية الخصم من المرتب لمدة لا يتجاوز 15 يوما ولمرتين بعد سماع أقوالهم وتحقيق دفاعهم ، ويكون قرار المدير في ذلك مُسبباً .
ويجوز التظلم إلى مجلس الإدارة من القرار التأديبي الصادر من المدير خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ أبلاغة إلى العضو أو العامل .
ولمجلس الإدارة سلطة إلغاء القرار الصادر بتوقيع العقوبة أو تعديلها بتخفيضها في حدود العقوبات السابقة ، وله في جميع الأحوال أن يحيل العضو أو العامل إلى مجلس التأديب ن وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغ مجلس الإدارة بالقرار .
أما العقوبات الأخرى فلا يجوز توقيعها إلا بقرار من مجلس التأديب .
ولا يجوز لمجلس التأديب توقيع عقوبة الفصل من المعهد مع الحرمات من الاشتغال بالتعليم إلا لأمور ماسة بالشرف والأمانة .
مقترح المادة 39 بعد التعديل
لعميد المعهد توقيع عقوبة الإنذار بالنسبة إلى أعضاء هيئة التدريس والعاملين المعينين بالمعهد . وله توقيع عضوية الخصم من المرتب لمدة لا يتجاوز 15 يوما ولمرتين بعد سماع أقوالهم وتحقيق دفاعهم ، ويكون قرار العميد في ذلك مُسبباً .
مادة(40) يُشكل مجلس التأديب الابتدائي لأعضاء هيئة التدريس والعاملين بالمعهد على النحو التالي .
( أ ) اثنان من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة يختارهما المجلس .
( ب ) عضو من إدارة الفتوى المختصة بمجلس الدولة بدرجة نائب على الأقل يختاره رئيس الإدارة . وتكون الرئاسة لمن يعينه مجلس الإدارة .
ويصدر القرار بالإحالة إلى مجلس التأديب من مجلس إدارة المعهد بناء على طلب مديرة ويتضمن قرار الإحالة بالتهم المنسوبة إلى عضو هيئة التدريس أو إلى العامل
ويجب إخطاره بخطاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول بصورة من القرار قبل انعقاد المجلس بخمسة عشر يوما على الأقل مع دعوته للحضور .
ويصدر قرار الإحالة بالنسبة لمدير المعهد من وكيل وزارة التعليم العالي المختص بعد التحقيق الذي تجريه الوزارة
وتكون محاكمه مدير المعهد أمام مجلس تأديب ابتدائي بشكل على النحو الأتي :
1- عضو يختاره مجلس الإدارة من بين أعضائه .
2- عضو يختاره مجلس شئون المعاهد العالية الخاصة من بين أعضائه .
3- مستشار مساعد من إدارة الفتوى المختصة بمجلس الدولة يختاره رئيس الإدارة وتكون الرئاسة لمن تعينه وزارة التعليم العالي .
ويكون قرار مجلس التأديب الابتدائي مسببًا .
مقترح المادة 40 بعد التعديل
يُشكل مجلس التأديب الابتدائي لأعضاء هيئة التدريس على النحو التالي :
أ – عضو مجلس إدارة للمعهد
ب- عميد المعهد
ج- مستشار مجلس الدولة يندب سنوياً
مع مراعاة حكم المادة 105 من قانون تنظيم الجامعات فى شأن التحقيق والإحالة إلى مجلس التأديب .
مادة(41 ) يجوز لمن صدر ضده القرار ولمجلس إدارة المعهد ووكيل وزارة التعليم العالي المختص استئناف قرار مجلس التأديب ويرفع الاستئناف بتقرير يقدم إلى وزارة التعليم العالي وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ إخطار من صدر في حقه قرار مجلس التأديب الابتدائي بخطاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول .
مقترح المادة 41 بعد التعديل
*إلغاء هذه المادة

مادة (42) يشكل مجلس التأديب الاستئناف برئاسة رئيس إدارة الفتوى المختص بمجلس الدولة وعضوية أثنين من أعضاء مجلس شئون المعاهد العالية الخاصة يختارهما المجلس .
وتكون قرارا المجلس مسببة ونهائية .
إذا صدر قرار المجلس بعقوبة الفصل مع الحرمان من الاشتغال بالتعليم وجب نشره بالطريقة التي يحددها وزير التعليم العالي، ولا يجوز لمن وقعت عليه هذه العقوبة مزاولة المهنة إلا بعد مضي ثماني سنوات من تاريخ القرار .
مقترح المادة 42 بعد التعديل
*إلغاء هذه المادة
مادة(43) لمجلس الإدارة أن يقرر وقف عضو هيئة التدريس أو العامل عن عمله احتياطياً إذا اقتضت مصلحة التحقيق ذلك ، ويصدر قرار الوقف بالنسبة إلى مدير المعهد من وكيل وزارة التعليم العالي المختص .
ولا يجوز أن تزيد مده الوقف على ثلاثة أشهر ، إلا بموافقة مجلس التأديب الابتدائي ويترتب على قرار العامل وقف صرف نصف مرتبة .
ويجب عرض الأمر على مجلس التأديب الابتدائي فوراً لتقرير صرف أو عدم صرف النصف الموقوف من المرتب فإذا لم يعرض الأمر عليه خلال عشره أيام من تاريخ الوقف وجب صرف المرتب كاملاً حتى يقرر المجلس ما يتبعه في شأن نصف المرتب الموقوف .
وعلى مجلس التأديب الابتدائي أن يصدر قراره في هذا الشأن خلال عشرين يوما من تاريخ رفع الأمر إليه فإذا برئ العامل أو حفظ التحقيق أو عوقب بعقوبة الإنذار صرف إليه ما يكون قد أوقف صرفه من مرتبه ، فإن عوقب بعقوبة أشد تقرر السلطة التي وقعت العقوبة ما يتبع في شأن المرتب الموقوف صرفة .
مقترح المادة 43 بعد التعديل
*إلغاء هذه المادة
مادة(44 ) تؤول المبالغ التي تخصم كعقوبة تأديبية والمبالغ التي يحرم منها العالم وفقاً لأحكام المادة السابقة إلى صندوق دعم المعاهد العالية الخاصة .
مقترح المادة 44 بعد التعديل
*إلغاء هذه المادة

الباب السابع
في التخطيط للمعاهد العالية الخاصة والرقابة الفنية والإدارية عليها

ماده ( 45) ينشأ في وزارة التعليم العالي مجلس يسمى مجلس شئون المعاهد العالية الخاصة يصدر بتشكيله ونظام فيه قرار من وزير التعليم العالي .
ويختص هذا المجلس علاوة على ما هو منصوص عليه في هذا القانون بالنظر في الأمور الآتية :
1- تخطيط السياسة العامة للمعاهد العالية الخاصة في ضوء التخطيط العام للتعليم العالي
2- تقرير المبادئ التي تتضمنها لوائح المعاهد العالية الخاصة فيما يتعلق بمدة الدراسة والمواد الدراسية وشروط قبول الطلاب وتأديبهم وفصلهم ومستويات أعضاء هيئة التدريس ونظم الامتحانات والشهادات التي تمنحها المعاهد العالية الخاصة .
3- إبداء الرأي في الطلبات التي تقدم لإنشاء معاهد عالية خاصة جديدة في ضوء التخطيط العام للتعليم العالي ، وفي نطاق احتياجات البلاد لكل نوع منها .
4- إبداء الرأي في الطلبات التي تقدم لنقل المعهد من مقره بناء على اقتراح مجلس إدارة المعهد .
5- اقتراح الإعانة التي تمنح للمعهد العالي الخاص
6- إدارة صندوق دعم المعاهد العالية الخاصة ، ووضع اللوائح التي يتطلبها سير العمل بالصندوق .
وللمجلس أن يشكل لجانا دائمة أو مؤقتة من بين أعضائه أو غيرهم لدراسة الموضوعات التي تدخل في اختصاصه .
يكون للمجلس مكتب تنفيذي من بين أعضائه يصدر بتشكيلة ونظام العمل فيه قرار من وزير التعليم العالي ، وللمجلس تفويض هذا المكتب بعض اختصاصه
مقترح المادة 45 بعد التعديل

يتم إلغاء هذا البند
5- اقتراح الإعانة التي تمنح للمعهد العالي الخاص

مادة(46) لا تكون قرارات مجلس شئون المعاهد العالية الخاصة ومكتبة التنفيذي نافذة إلا بعد اعتمادها من وزير التعليم العالي ، وفي حالة اعتراضه عليها يعاد النظر فيها أمام المجلس ثم يعرض الأمر على الوزير لاتخاذ ما يراه في شأنها .
مادة (47) لمجلس شئون المعاهد العليا الخاصة في حالة مخالفة المعهد لأي حكم من أحكام هذا القانون أو القرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له أن يقترح بعد إنذار المعهد ومنحة مهله لتلافى أسباب المخالفة اتخاذ أحد الإجراءات الآتية :
1- حرمان المعهد من الإعانة كلها أو بعضها .
2- إغلاق المعهد إدارياً بالشروط الواردة في المادة 13 من هذا القانون
الاستيلاء المؤقت أو النهائي على المعهد
ويترتب على صدور قرار وزير التعليم العالي بالاستيلاء المؤقت أن ترفع يد صاحب المعهد عنه ، وأن يحرم من فائدة رأس المال والربح خلال فترة الاستيلاء المؤقت وتتولى الوزارة إدارته نيابة عن صاحبه لحين إزالة أسباب المخالفة او لحين البت في وضع المعهد نهائياً .
ويترتب على الاستيلاء النهائي أيلولة المعهد إلى الحكومة بجميع مشتملاته بالحالة التي تكون عليها ، وذلك مقابل تعويض يقدره مجلس شئون المعاهد العالية الخاصة على أساس القيمة الدفترية أو القيمة الفعلية لمشتملات المعهد وقت الاستيلاء أيهما أقل دون أن يدخل في تقدير التعويض الأموال والحقوق الموقوفة على المعهد أو التي كان متبرعاً بها .

مقترح المادة 47بعد التعديل
لمجلس شئون المعاهد العليا الخاصة في حالة مخالفة المعهد لأي حكم إعمال أحكام القانون فى هذا الشأن .

مع حذف باقي المادة لكونها تمثل اعتداء صارخ على المال الخاص
مادة(48) إذا ثبت أن إدارة المعهد العالي الخاصة قد اختلت أو أن حالته المالية قد ساءت بسبب سوء التصرف أو مخالفة أحكام القانون بحيث يتعذر عليه في أي من الحالتين أداء رسالته أو الوفاء بالتزاماته ، وإذا تبين أن بالمعهد فسادا من الناحية الخلقية أو خروجا على أغراضه التعليمية مما يسيء إلى سلامة الدولة وأمنها أو ينال من كرامة الأمة ويحدث الفرقة بين صفوف أبنائها ، كان لمجلس شئون المعاهد العالية الخاصة بالوزارة أن يقرر الاستيلاء على المعهد مؤقتاً او نهائياً .
مقترح المادة 48 التعديل
حذف المادة لكونها تكرارا لما ورد بالمادة 47
مادة( 49) تقوم الأجهزة الفنية والإدارية بوازرة التعليم العالي بمتابعة العمل بالمعاهد العالية الخاصة وفقاً للقواعد التي تضعها الوزارة في هذا الشأن .
ويتولى العاملون الذين يصدر بهم قرار من وزير التعليم العالي أعمال الرقابة على تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذاً له وإثبات ما يقع من مخالفات ولهم في  سبيل تحقيق هذا الغرض أن يدخلوا مقر المعهد وأن يطلبوا جميع البيانات الخاصة وأن يطلبوا الاطلاع على سجلاته وملفاته وتكون لهم في هذا الخصوص صفة مأموري الضبطية القضائية .
مقترح المادة 49بعد التعديل
مناقشة تعيين عضو هيئة تدريس من إحدى الجامعات الحكومية مستشاراً لوزير التعليم العالي لكل معهد ويتم الإشراف الأكاديمي على كل معهد من الجامعة الحكومية المتواجدة فى النطاق الجغرافى للمعهد .

الباب الثامن
في صندوق دعم المعاهد العليا الخاصة

مادة(50 ) ينشأ بوزارة التعليم العالي صندوق لدعم المعاهد العالية الخاصة تتكون موارده من :
1- المبالغ التي ترصدها الوزارة في ميزانيتها لهذا الغرض
2- نسبة مئوية من جملة المصروفات الدراسية يحددها مجلس شئون المعاهد العالية الخاصة .
3- حصيلة الجزاءات التي توقع على العاملين بالمعهد .
4- قيمة الربح وفائدة رأس المال التي يحرم منها صاحب المعهد خلال فترة الاستيلاء المؤقت .

مقترح المادة(50 ) بعد التعديل
ينشأ بوزارة التعليم العالي صندوق لدعم المعاهد العليا الخاصة تتكون موارده من :
1ـ المبالغ التي ترصدها الوازرة في ميزانيتها لهذا الغرض
2ـ نسبة مئوية من جملة المصروفات الدراسية يحددها مجلس شئون المعاهد العليا الخاصة

الباب التاسع
في الأحكام الانتقالية


مادة(51 ) المعاهد العالية الخاصة القائمة وقت العمل بهذا القانون والتي سبق اعتمادها تعتبر مرخصا لها في مزاولة أعمالها، وعليها أن تستكمل جميع الأوضاع والشروط التي يتطلبها هذا القانون خلال سنه من تاريخ العمل به .
وإذا انقضت تلك المدة بغير استكمال الأوضاع المقررة لوزير التعليم العالي بعد أخذ رأي مجلس شئون المعاهد العالية الخاصة إصدار قرار بإغلاق المعهد أو الاستيلاء عليه نهائياً .
ولا يسري حكم البند ( 1 ) من المادة 5 من هذا القانون على أصحاب المعاهد المعتمدة حالياً مده حياتهم ولا يسري حكم البند السادس من المادة 34 على عمداء هذه المعاهد وأعضاء هيئة التدريس وسائر العاملين فيها حالياً وذلك حتى تاريخ خدماتهم طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون .
مادة (53) يصدر وزير التعليم العالي القرارات المنفذة لهذا القانون .

مادة (54) ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل بها من تاريخ نشرة
يبصم هذه القانون بخاتم الدولة ، وينفذ كقانون من قوانينها .

الباب الثانى عشر
البحث العلمي والربط مع الصناعة


الفصل الأول
البحث العلمي

مادة (1): يلتزم أعضاء هيئة التدريس ومعاونوهم والباحثون من غيرهم المرتبطون بمهام بحثية بالجامعة ومؤسسة التعليم العالي بالنهوض بأعباء البحث العلمي الرصين والمبدع، والمساهمة بفاعلية في تقدم العلوم والآداب والفنون، وفق إستراتيجية البحث العلمي المنصوص عليها في المادة (55) من هذا الباب، وطبقًا لمعايير الجودة المتعارف عليها في مجال التخصص محليًا ودوليًا، ويساءلون قانونًا عن تنفيذ تلك الالتزامات.
مادة (2): تلتزم الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي بحماية حرية البحث العلمي والإبداع التقني والفني والأدبي، وكفالة استقلال الباحثين، من أعضاء هيئة التدريس ومعاونيهم ومن غيرهم المرتبطين بمهام بحثية لديها، في إنجاز بحوثهم، ولا يجوز الحد منها إلا وفقًا لأحكام الدستور.
مادة (3): ينشأ بالجامعة ومؤسسة التعليم العالي مجلس للبحث العلمي يكون من بين مهامه رسم السياسة العامة للأبحاث العلمية بالكليات والمعاهد فيها والتنسيق بينها، وإدارة المحفظة المالية للبحث العلمي، ومتابعة الأمور الواردة في المواد التالية.
وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون تشكيل المجلس، واختصاصاته، وآليات عمله.
مادة (4): يكون لكل جامعة ومؤسسة التعليم العالي صندوق للبحث العلمي تودع فيه المبالغ التي تخصصها الدولة لتمويل البحوث العلمية وغيرها من الموارد.
وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون النظام المالي والإداري لذلك الصندوق.
مادة (5): يكون للجامعة ومؤسسة التعليم العالي خطة استراتيجية للبحث العلمي، قصيرة ومتوسطة الأجل، تستقي من الخطط البحثية للأقسام العلمية للكليات والمعاهد  التابعة لها، وتتوافق مع الخطة القومية للبحث العلمي في الدولة، يكون مقصدها حل المشكلات في الصناعة والإنتاج والخدمات وسائر القطاعات المجتمعية، بما يسهم في عمليات التنمية الشاملة للبلاد.
وتتخذ الإجراءات اللازمة لنشر عناصر تلك الخطة منعًا للازدواج والتكرار مع خطط الجامعات والمؤسسات الأخرى.
مادة (6): تولى الجامعة ومؤسسة التعليم العالي اهتمامًا خاصا بالبحوث التي ترتبط بالمجتمع المحلي المحيط بها، بما يعكس تمايزها وتفردها، وتسعى إلى إقامة شراكات استراتيجية مع مختلف قطاعات ذلك المجتمع.
مادة (7): تضع الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي نظامًا للمشروعات البحثية التنافسية في مجالات يعلن عنها سنويًا. وتحدد اللائحة الداخلية للجامعة أو المؤسسة قواعد وإجراءات طرح تلك المشروعات، وكيفية تشكيل الفرق البحثية، ومهامها، وتقييم نتائج أعمالها، وتمويلها، ومتابعة تنفيذها.
مادة (8): تلتزم الدولة بدعم وتأسيس البنى التحتية للمعامل والمختبرات البحثية بالجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي، وتقديم الإعفاءات الجمركية والضريبية على معداتها وتجهيزاتها، بما يرفع من كفاءتها، وتحديثها، واستدامة صيانتها، لتتمشى مع المعايير العالمية، ضمانًا لجودة البحوث والارتقاء بمستوى مخرجاتها.
مادة (9): تنشأ بالجامعة ومؤسسة التعليم العالي، بحسب تخصصاتها، وحدة للحضانات العلمية، ونظام لمجمعات العلوم والتكنولوجيا، والحدائق العلمية، ويكون للجامعة أو المؤسسة حق تأسيس شركات تتولى إدارتها بنفسها أو بالاشتراك مع القطاعين الخاص والحكومي المحلي والدولي لإجراء التطبيقات للمخترعات والابتكارات التكنولوجية الناتجة عن أنشطتها، وتتولى اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون تحديد القواعد والإجراءات اللازمة لذلك.
مادة (10): تتعاون الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي مع سائر مراكز البحوث المحلية والدولية في تنفيذ المشروعات البحثية، بما يسهم في تعميق المعارف، وتبادل الخبرات، ورفع الكفاءة الفنية.
وتحدد اللائحة الداخلية لكل جامعة ومؤسسة النظام القانوني والمالي لهذا التعاون.
مادة (11): مع الأخذ في الاعتبار النص الدستوري الخاص بمساهمة الدولة في تمويل البحث العلمي، يكون للجامعة ومؤسسة التعليم العالي السلطة في تنويع وزيادة مصادر تمويل البحث العلمي والتي من بينها:
أ- قبول الأوقاف البحثية العامة والأهلية.
ب- التعاقد على تنفيذ مشروعات بحثية للشركات والهيئات الإنتاجية والخدمية، وامتلاك حصص لديها نظير أعمال البحث والتطوير فيها.
ج- قبول مساهمة الشركات والهيئات الإنتاجية في تأسيس المعامل البحثية.
وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون القواعد والأحكام الخاصة بنظام تمويل البحث العلمي في الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي.
مادة (12): تضع الجامعة ومؤسسة التعليم العالي نظامًا لحفز وتشجيع واستقطاب الباحثين المتميزين ورعايتهم ماديًا وعلميًالمنع تسربهم إلى جهات بحثية إقليمية أو دولية.
وتحدد اللائحة الداخلية للجامعة أو المؤسسة قواعد ذلك النظام.
مادة (13): تضع الجامعة ومؤسسة التعليم العالي آلية فعالة لتحقيق ما يلي:
أ- التواصل مع العلماء والباحثين المصريين المتميزين في الخارج.
ب- التعريف بكيفية وإجراءات نشر البحوث العلمية في الدوريات المعترف بها عالميًا.
ج- الإرشاد إلى كتابة المشروعات البحثية المشتركة مع الجامعات وجهات التمويل الأجنبية.
مادة (14): يكون لدى كل جامعة ومؤسسة التعليم العالي:
أ- قاعدة بيانات بحثية تشمل مراكز البحوث لديها، والمجموعات البحثية، والأجهزة والإمكانيات المعملية، والمنجزات العلمية من بحوث وبراءات اختراع وغيرها..
ب- مدونة لأخلاقيات البحث العلمي.
وتوضح اللائحة الداخلية للجامعة والمؤسسة كيفية وإجراءات تحقيق ذلك.
مادة (15): دون إخلال بأحكام قانون حماية الملكية الفكرية رقم 82 لسنة 2002 والقوانين المعمول بها، تتخذ الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي ما يلزم لمكافحة الانتحال والسرقات العلمية للبحوث ونتائجها، وتعتمد النظم الإلكترونية الحديثة وغيرها للكشف عن ذلك.

الفصل الثاني
الجامعة والصناعة

مادة (16): تنشأ في كل جامعة ومؤسسة التعليم العالي وحدة للربط مع الصناعة ونقل التكنولوجيا يكون من بين اختصاصاتها:
1-التواصل مع قطاعات الصناعة والإنتاج والخدمات، وتعريفها بالإمكانيات والخدمات التي يمكن تقديمها إليها.
2-تلقي المشكلات من تلك القطاعات ودراستها وتوزيعها على كلياتها ومعاهدها لحلها.
3-المساعدة في نقل التكنولوجيا ومهارات إدارة الأعمال إليها.
4-جمع وتسويق البحوث العلمية التطبيقية داخل البلاد وخارجها.
5-تعميق الثقة في القدرات الوطنية للجامعة والمؤسسة كبيت خبرة بحثية واستشارية.
6-تنفيذ برامج التدريب المتبادل للموارد البشرية في قطاعات الصناعة والخدمات وللطلاب داخل تلك القطاعات.
7-تنظيم المعارض للمنجزات العلمية التطبيقية في مجال الصناعة والخدمات.
8-قياس مردود البحث العلمي على عمليات التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وغيرها.
مادة (17): دون الإخلال بأحكام الاتفاقيات الدولية النافذة في مصر، وإعمالاً لأحكام الدستور، يكون للوزير المختص بالتعليم العالي، بالتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة، اتخاذ اللازم نحو إلزام أجهزة القطاعين الحكومي والخاص بعدم استقدام خبراء أجانب أو استيراد منتجات تكنولوجية من الخارج أو التعاقد على الترخيص باستغلال حقوق الملكية الفكريةالأجنبية، إلا بعد عرض احتياجاتها على الجامعات والهيئات البحثية المختصة.
مادة (18): يتخذ الوزير المختص بالتعليم العالي بالتنسيق مع الجهات المعنية، التدابير والإجراءات اللازمة لتشجيع الجهات الحكومية والخاصة التي تتعاقد مع الجامعات والهيئات البحثية لإنجاز مشروعات البحث والتطوير فيها ومن بينها على الأخص:
1-رفع القيود الجمركية عن الأدوات والأجهزة اللازمة لإنجاز تلك المشروعات.
2-المعاملة الضريبية التفضيلية لأرباح تلك الجهات التي يخصص جزء منها للصرف على البحث والتطوير.
مادة (19): تسعى كل جامعة ومؤسسة التعليم العالي، بالتعاون مع اتحاد الصناعات والغرف التجارية والصناعية ومركز تحديث الصناعة وغيرها من الجهات إلى إقامة شراكة فعالة في إنشاء مراكز البحوث والتطوير لدى الشركات الصناعية والإنتاجية لإنتاج ونقل التكنولوجيا اللازمة لتحديث خطوط الإنتاج ولدعم قدراتها التنافسية على المستويين المحلي والدولي.
وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون،واللائحة الداخلية للجامعة أو المؤسسة، كيفية وإجراءات إنشاء تلك المراكز والنظام المالي والإداري لها.
مادة (20): تستطلع الجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي، بصفة استشارية، رأي القطاعات الإنتاجية والخدمية في تصميم البرامج الدراسية، ومواصفات الخريجين التي تتوافق مع احتياجات سوق العمل والتنمية المجتمعية.
وتتعاون تلك القطاعات في توفير فرص العمل لديها لهؤلاء الخريجين.
مادة (21): للجامعات ومؤسسات التعليم العالي أن تؤسس شركات لتنفيذ أعمال ومشروعات الجامعة أو المؤسسة وكلياتها ومعاهدها، وإجراء التطبيقات الصناعية والإنتاجية  لمخرجات البحوث وبراءات الاختراع التي تملكها أو التي يطلبها الغير، كما يكون لتلك الشركات أن تؤدي أعمالا للغير في حدود التخصصات العلمية للجامعة أو المؤسسة التي تتبعها.
وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون واللائحة الداخلية للجامعة أو المؤسسة قواعد وإجراءات ذلك.


فهرس الموضوعات الخاصة بالقانون الجديد للتعليم العالى
الباب الموضوع الصفحة
مقدمة 2-13
الباب الأول الأحكام عامة 14-16
الباب الثانى الجامعات الحكومية 17-35
(الباب الثالث)
في القائمين بالتدريس والبحث
انتهاء الخدمة لأعضاء هيئة التدريس 36-53
الباب الرابع في المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين 54-62
الباب الخامس الموظفين العاملين من غير أعضاء هيئة التدريس 63-65
الباب السادس نظم القبول والدراسة والامتحانات للدراسات العليا وشئون الطلاب
الفصل الاول: أحكام عامة
الفصل الثاني: القبول والدراسة والامتحانات في مرحلة البكالوريوس / الليسانس
الفصل الثالث: القبول والدراسة والامتحانات في مرحلة الدراسات العليا
الفصل الرابع: شئون الطلاب والخرجين ورعايتهم 66-78
الباب السابع الأنشطة الطلابية 79-92
الباب الثامن
ضمان الجودة وتقييم الأداء
في مؤسسات التعليم العالي 93-97
الباب التاسع فى الشئون المالية 98-105
**** فى الاحكام التنفيذية
الباب العاشر الجامعات الخاصة والأهلية 106-114
الباب الحادى عشر المعاهد العليا الخاصة
115-146
يقارن بين مواد القانون السابق والجديد
الباب الثانى عشر البحث العلمي والربط مع الصناعة
الفصل الأول: البحث العلمي ( المواد من 1- 15 )
الفصل الثاني: الجامعة والصناعة ( المواد من 16-21)
147-154

منقول

----------


## kura

جزاكم الله الف خير عن هذا الموضوع ولكن طمعنا بالمزيد وانتم أهلا لذلك

----------

